# COPENHAGEN | Public Transport



## aab7772003

Any photos of the Copenhagen metro AIRPORT station?


----------



## staff

^^
It looks pretty much like the rest of the elevated stations, except for the fact that it is indoors, and has a pretty neat view of the CPH-Malmö highway, as well as the Hilton CPH Airport Hotel.


----------



## Robert Stark

Is this the cities 1st subway?


----------



## iampuking

What is the point of the orange line?


----------



## onetwothree

^ It doubles capacity on the busiest part of the ring. The idea is that sometime in the future the orange line (M4) will be extended towards the suburbs as the arrows indicate, but for now it'll just be a congestion reliever.


----------



## milwaukee-københavn

Robert Stark said:


> Is this the cities 1st subway?


It is the first full subway in Kbh. The S-tog system is in a subway (along with the rest of the rail lines) in the centre of the city for about two stations but wouldn't really be considered a subway.


----------



## staff

Robert Stark said:


> Is this the cities 1st subway?


It is the first subway/underground per se, ie. a system that mainly run underground - but Copenhagen already had a large metro system before; the S-tog system.


----------



## staff

*[Copennhagen] Metro set to begin round the clock service*

As far as I know, the Copenhagen Metro will be the second system in the world to have 24/7 operation after NYC, and the first system to have its *entire *network served 24 hours (there's a couple of stations in NYC not served 24h iirc?).

http://www.cphpost.dk/news/local/45036-metro-set-to-begin-round-the-clock-service.html


> *Metro set to begin round the clock service*
> 
> Thursday, 12 March 2009 10:55 KR News
> 
> Starting next week, underground passengers be able to catch a train any time of the day
> 
> Copenhagen’s Metro is to begin running 24 hours a day, seven days a week, closing a four hour gap on weekdays during which the underground railway closes.
> 
> The new extended service start on Monday and will see all 34 of the remotely controlled trains running day and night.
> Anne-Grethe Foss, Metro’s chief executive, believes that there are enough commuters to warrant the service.
> 
> ‘We have had many enquiries from the airport and other major companies that want their employees to be able to travel at night,’ Foss told public service broadcaster DR.
> 
> She added that the move would give greater freedom to Copenhagen residents looking to make their way home after a night on the town.
> 
> It will still be necessary to shut the Metro lines down for six nights during the year to carry out essential maintenance work.


----------



## Ingenioren

Great news for Copenhagen! I envy you... ;D


----------



## milwaukee-københavn

Now if only it didn't cost double at night...

I think there are other systems in the US that run 24/7. Chicago has at least a line or two that do, which all have to be as long as the entire Copenhagen system.


----------



## Republica

How big is the network? only 34 trains. Is it a small metro and a bigger s-bahn system?

If only the Tube could be 24 hours. It probably will be for the olympics for 2 weeks!


----------



## AltinD

And why should FREKI cares? :dunno:


----------



## staff

^^
FREKI drives his beloved car anyway. 


Republica,
Yes, the Metro system is mainly a people mover within the inner city, whereas the S-tog system is a suburban metro system similar to Stockholm/Oslo T-bana with over 100 stations.


----------



## Minato ku

Republica said:


> If only the Tube could be 24 hours. It probably will be for the olympics for 2 weeks!


Unfortunely it is impossible for the Tube, it need heavy maintance. 
Anyway I think that London DLR could run 24/7.


----------



## ajw373

Minato ku said:


> Unfortunely it is impossible for the Tube, it need heavy maintance.
> Anyway I think that London DLR could run 24/7.


Don't all systems require heavy maintenance? So why is London SO special?


----------



## Republica

ajw373 said:


> Don't all systems require heavy maintenance? So why is London SO special?


Well, most systems dont run 24 hours...

I believe that a combination of them being incredibly old, a lack of spare track or 4 track that can be worked on and a lack of investment in the post war era when it looked like everyone would drive a car.


----------



## DiggerD21

Is Copenhagens Airport operating 24/7 too? Then it would be a wise decision introducing round the clock service.

The Metros (U-Bahn and S-Bahn) in Berlin and Hamburg only have 24 hour-service at weekends.


----------



## Minato ku

ajw373 said:


> Don't all systems require heavy maintenance? So why is London SO special?


London is not special, Paris metro need also heavy maintenance.
I think it is also the case of more recent system like Moscow, Tokyo, Hong Kong... subway.
These could look perfect but are heavely used, I don't think that it would be possible without night maintenance.



Republica said:


> Well, most systems dont run 24 hours...
> 
> I believe that a combination of them being incredibly old, a lack of spare track or 4 track that can be worked on and a lack of investment in the post war era when it looked like everyone would drive a car.


That's right.
Chicago loop is the only special case that I know where a subway in a bad condition run 24/7 without having four tracks.


----------



## FREKI

AltinD said:


> And why should FREKI cares? :dunno:


Because it gives me an alternative when alcohol is involved... :cheers:

Only problem is that a normal night out here rarely ends before the day services have started, so I doubt it will have much influence on me..

But on a positive side note it might bring more life to the Ørestad district and hopefully also investment 


DiggerD21 said:


> Is Copenhagens Airport operating 24/7 too? Then it would be a wise decision introducing round the clock service.


Well the airport already have regional rail there 24/7 and night buses, but the 24/7 metro will be a nice addition too ( probable make a lot of the night staff happy too )


----------



## Never give up

As Copenhagen city prepares itself for one the largest construction projects ever, the new Ring Metro, I noticed that this thread had slipped to page 18!
As new information about the project is published frequently, I think it is time to start breathing life into this thread.

I´ll start with a diagram showing the new metro´s relation to the other forms of rail transport, regional trains, S-trains, and the first 2 metro lines from Vanløse to Vest Amager and the Airport respectively.










Her are a series of sketch designs of how the Ring Metro interchanges with the Main station Copenhagen C;










and Kongens Nytorv where it interchanges with the exsisting metro; 










and a similar interchange at Frederiksberg. Note the listed original station buildings from when Frederiksberg was served by a normal railway. It is now a restaurant.


----------



## Urbanus

Schliemann said:


> How much preparation would be needed? They wouldn't need a new platform for these extetion (apart from the Østerport line). The new extetions would only split from the ring (like M1 and M2 do at Christianshavn) and use the excisting Nørrebro and København H stations.
> 
> I understand that i would disrupt service while in construction. But if they start from the other end it should be minimal, with no disruption on the east part of the line. Am I missing something crusial?


They will need a division chamber between Nørrebro and Rådmandsmarken stations if a branch toward Brønshøj/Husum should be possible, that would cost something like 250 mio. DKK or 33 mio. Euro. Originally the municipal of Copenhagen have agreed to spend that money to prepare this division chamber, but since they have changed their mind and cut it out. It will be very difficult and more expensive to build while the metro is in service.

The line toward Nordhavn is not a branch, and therefor can be built even if it havn't been prepared, and there will be tracks towards Sydhavnen anyways, as the control and maintaince center will be there, and it will not be as difficult to extend them, so these two extensions is possible, but it it the brønshøj-line that have the biggest potential for passengers.

To Staff and LoveCPH: I agree, I don't like the lay out and design of the line and stations either! But is focus on the positive thing: We will get more metro, better coverage of the inner city and the rest of the city (Nørrebro and Østerbro in particular). I would have prefered regular lines, as I don't like circle lines much, and even if it will be very fast, it will feels like a detour. And I have never liked the station design!

LoveCPH: Why Berlin and Prague? These two cities station design are extremely far from each other. However I like diversity, I like the deep tube stations that can serve a large area with severel entrances - like in Prague and Stockholm.


----------



## Schliemann

^^ What they could do then (in the distant future) is to make the Brønshøjlinjen and Havnlinjen into a new separate line, going through Nørrebro, with possible stations at Rigshospitalet and Tagensvej/Jagtvej. The problem with that line is that it doesn't connect with the M1/M2


----------



## LoveCPH

* Urbanus. Simply just because I've been to these two cities and I was impressed be the layout of the stations. Well-designed and with alot of space.
Where the cph-stations are 'petite' and there's escalators in the middle.


----------



## Schliemann

The most annoying thing about the Copenhagen Metro are that there is only one accesspoint to the platform. That middle area then fills up and because of the lack of space it's very hard to get to the end of the platform where fewer people are.


----------



## Urbanus

LoveCPH said:


> * Urbanus. Simply just because I've been to these two cities and I was impressed be the layout of the stations. Well-designed and with alot of space.
> Where the cph-stations are 'petite' and there's escalators in the middle.


I totally agree.

I only reacted because you pointed out two cities with two that different and extreme opposite stationdesigns.
But personally, as mentioned, I like diversity, and that perhaps is what I like about the Berlin stations most, there are many different types of stations, different architecture, layout, design, style etc. But also Prague have some nice stations.

My personal favorites are cities like Stockholm, Munich and Hamburg. Still with great diversity, different styles, but with basically a great design and very spacious. I also like the underground stations of Amsterdam metro, even though they are very uniform and the system is ridiculous small, but I kind of like their design.

Becide the lack of diversity, and the extreme uniform design, my main complains about the Copenhagen stations are:
- the escalators in the middle, stupid when you have such a big room, but you don't get the feeling of the big spacious room
- too small
- not enough entrances, not cover very large area
- the escalators goes in the same direction, giving a bad flow sitaution, instead of spreading the crowd in different directions
- no escalators in the last bid from concourse level to street level, why??!! Frederiksberg kommune have descided to add these in their stations of the City ring, but not Copenhagen. It seems like a stupid place to save money
- no kiosks, no convenience stores, no fast food stands, I miss some life, especially in the concourse levels (the upper level)


----------



## hans280

Schliemann said:


> ^^ What they could do then (in the distant future) is to make the Brønshøjlinjen and Havnlinjen into a new separate line, going through Nørrebro, with possible stations at Rigshospitalet and Tagensvej/Jagtvej. The problem with that line is that it doesn't connect with the M1/M2


My thought precisely! - And I would suspect that the reason they dropped the division chamber north of Norrebro station was precisely because this is on their minds. One can see why this part (the division chamber, I mean) appeals to the traffic planners: If you have a line diversion BEFORE Norrebro then the passengers from Husum/Bronshoj are denied the possibility to shift to the existing S-train at Norrebro station. From a planning perspective it is far better to have a combined S/Metro station at Norrebro. 

Finally, are you sure that the line they might have in mind doesn't connect with the M1/M2? It looks to me (from the sketch) like they're thinking of splitting its eastern trajectory (and that makes sense: there would be more passengers from Bronshoej then from the harbour area) into a northern and a southern leg. The southern leg would, it seems, serve the new opera and could easily continue down across Christianshavn. (Call me suspicious, but they probably plan to re-develop Christiania at some point... and what would be nicer than having a "Baadsmandstraede Metro"...) This line would connect with M1/M2 at Christianshavns Torv.


----------



## Schliemann

edit: I suspect you're talking about Nørrebro and not Nørreport

I think that would be a good line. I can't see where it would go past Chistianshavn. But i guess Amager is pretty well covered by then. It couldcontinue to the far western part of Amager if the decide to develop that area further.
And don't forget that by the Opera there are plenty of school and Bus 66 is always full to the brim. You can even hear when it turns because the tires hit the body. That's how full it is.


----------



## Schliemann

Urbanus said:


> - not enough entrances, not cover very large area
> - the escalators goes in the same direction, giving a bad flow sitaution, instead of spreading the crowd in different directions
> - no escalators in the last bid from concourse level to street level, why??!! Frederiksberg kommune have descided to add these in their stations of the City ring, but not Copenhagen. It seems like a stupid place to save money
> (the upper level)


Like I heard it, the reason to only have one entrace is to create a meeting point. First of all the stations aren't very big so two entrances are less nessisary. Since you mentioned Berlin: I was once told by a friend to meet him at Rosenthaler Platz. There are five entrances to that station and thus a total headache. A Metro with one entance is the perfect meating point even for those not using it. 

The point about the escalators moving in the same direction is definately a problem. That means that every body enters the platform in the middle and everybody exits the platform in one end. But i suspect the reason is controlling. It's a very convenient place for the controllers to stand at that bottle-neck.

The fact that there are no ecalators from the street level is probably just for the look and maintanance. To have an esculator standing outside in the rain would probably create problems. That might demand a roof which drastically changes the looks of the stations. For those not able to take the stairs there is an elevator


----------



## hans280

Schliemann said:


> I think that would be a good line. I can't see where it would go past Chistianshavn. But i guess Amager is pretty well covered by then. It couldcontinue to the far western part of Amager if the decide to develop that area further.


Yeah, I dont' think such a line should continue - if at all - out on Amager. The locals clamour for a connection to Sundbyvester Plands, it is true, but there's just too few people living in that area. (Amagerbrogade LOOKS very urban, but one block away and it's all bungalows....) Like you I'd stop at Christianshavns Torv. - Or, if at all, continue down to somewhere just south of Langebro and then perhaps include one last stop either in the Amager side of Sydhavnen (if this area is to be developed) or otherwise cross the water and stop at Fisketorvet.


----------



## LoveCPH

Well some metrostations are like mazes :lol:

If considering another "ring", it can eventually begin from the airportline and cross the amager line and the clock around. then it will cover the middle of amager. Just a thought


----------



## Schliemann

So this could be the possible M5/M6


----------



## Schliemann

Just a sidenote. What would the cityring be named? M3? Since there are no endstations it could become confusing. The cityring in Berlin is called S41 and S42 (S41 going clockwise and S42 counter-clockwise), and has circular arrow to show the direction. But still i see people confused on which train to take. How do they solves this problems in other cities, such as Moscow?


----------



## hans280

^^ Nice graphics, Schliemann. There's clearly another Troy for you to Burn.  Yes, that's how I imagine it; the only question mark in my mind is whether they'd want a M station at Svanemoellen as well or, as your map indicates, make do with the existing S station for connection to Osterbro. 

As for the name of the cityring, I think it's a foregone conclusion that it will be called M3 There's little reason to picke a boastful naming conventions like M1/M2 for what is essentially one line if they don't want to keep it up. Or, did you mean, will they name the two opposite directions M3 and M4? I don't think they can do that unless they build at least one line deviation (say, the southern version?). It'd be a source of confusion to have the same line numbered differently unless there was, at least, different end stations. 

Another solution than the Berlin one would be the one the Parisians have chosen for their circular motorway. Most times you come across a sign toward the "Pereferique" it adds underneath "Interieur" or "Exterieur". For you to remember that, since there's right side drive, the interior side of the road runs clockwise and exterior anti-clockwise. 

PS: yes, you're right. I confused Norrebro and Norreport in an earlier posting.


----------



## Never give up

The explanation is that one line will work the circle while the other will work a half circle, from NørreBRO to Copenhagen C via Østerport. This eastern half circle will have potentially twice as passengers as the western half, hense M3 and M4. 
Reversing sidings are to be built at Nørrebro and Copenhagen C, though in my opinion, it would be more logical to reverse the trains at a new station at, for example Fisketorv, by the route to the depot and a much needed servicing of the developing harbour front. This would also save the cost of tunneling a reversing siding under Halmtorvet (west of Copenhagen C)


----------



## hans280

Thanks for the clarification. So, the problem remains, how to alert people to the driving direction of what we now know to be the circular M3. 

As for the "half-circle" M4, which obviously retains the flexibility to add legs in any directions and hence break out of the half-circle, I remain wedded to the idea of a southern leg. As you yourself say, there's a deviation already for maintenance reasons. Also, if you take a look at the map reflecting Schliemann's and my thoughts concerning a new harbour line, the one "missing line" would be one down through the Sydhavnen ("South Harbour"). Given time it could even be extended down to Hvidovre, which in terms of S-trains, etc. is one of the most poorly covered parts of CPH. (But, only if the authorities feel rich: it's not very densely populated.)


----------



## Schliemann

I enjoy the discussion about not only what's happening but how the system might look like in the end. So here is an updated map of what i feel would make the Metro a fantastic system.










So let me explain what i am thinking.

Dark blue line:
I've extended the line from Christianshavn because i remember a presitation from a architecture firm to make a new Metro-town, where there are now single family houses. To make it more usable it connects to the M4 by Sluseholmen.

Øresund train:
If the M4 and the darkblue line connect at Sluseholmen there could be built a new station at that location

Cian line:
Although unnessisary to a certain extent it could fill up gaps in Nørrebro and Vesterbro. It continues to Hvidøvre and ends in the industrial area at Avedøre Holme. At some point it could split up but that is not included on this map.

M4:
Extended to connect with the cian line at least.


----------



## hans280

^^It's a really nice idea you have to visualise our ideas and discussions, Schliemann.  I agree that a likely outcome of our visions discussed so far might be an extension of the "dark blue line" through Christianshavn down to Sluseholmen, and your drawing of M4 corresponds with the theories I already proffered. (I'd say, though, that the extensions to of the South Harbor Line to Hvidovre and Christianshavn to Sluseholmen will be operational only when you and I sit in a senior citizens home....) 

Your "cian line", however, I'd say is a bridge too far. I'd concede that two proposed stations on this line would be underprovided with public transport (after the inauguration of Lines M3/4/5/6, that is...), namely the inner Norrebro and the area next to Planetariet. But as for the rest... nah, they're either crossing pre-existing stations or running through areas where few people live and work.


----------



## LoveCPH

Good. The Darkblue - just my thoughts! ;-)


----------



## Schliemann

I have to admit that I think you are right. After a more carful look at the maps, M4 would be enough for Hvidovre and the Avedøreholmen. 
Then there is always the possibility to extend the M1/M2 to the west. They would split it into two again. One continuing straight to Ejby/Islev and the other to Albertslund/Glostrup/Rødovre. There is a big industrial area in Albertslund which might be turned into residental and commerce area, if i remember correctly.


----------



## Urbanus

Schliemann said:


> Like I heard it, the reason to only have one entrace is to create a meeting point. First of all the stations aren't very big so two entrances are less nessisary. Since you mentioned Berlin: I was once told by a friend to meet him at Rosenthaler Platz. There are five entrances to that station and thus a total headache. A Metro with one entance is the perfect meating point even for those not using it.


Well, I think station design rather should reflect the needs of everyday pendlers/travellers, than an occasional need for af meeting point. I think people porabably will find each other anyway, and then find some more exact meeting points. Like when I'm meeting someone on Nørreport, I always point out an exact place - like in front of the kiosks or something like that.



> The point about the escalators moving in the same direction is definately a problem. That means that every body enters the platform in the middle and everybody exits the platform in one end. But i suspect the reason is controlling. It's a very convenient place for the controllers to stand at that bottle-neck.


But they can change the direction of the escalators as they want, so they could just do that only when there is control. I don't think that's the reason. The reason I have heard was to control the flow, but I think it would be better to spread the flow.



> The fact that there are no ecalators from the street level is probably just for the look and maintanance. To have an esculator standing outside in the rain would probably create problems. That might demand a roof which drastically changes the looks of the stations. For those not able to take the stairs there is an elevator


There actually is an outside escalator on Fasanvej station, and it works fine. I've have also seen outside escalators in many other cities of Europe. It can work. And if it didn't, you could add a roof, as many entrances have also in other cities. In the cityring there actually will be escalators from the street level in the stations in Frederiksberg: Aksel Møllers Have, Frederiksberg and Plantanvej will all have escalators. But Københavns Kommune didn't want to spend the money in their part. In the early drawings there were escalators on the Gl. Strand Station and Nørrebro, but not anymore at Gl. Strand - I don't remember about Nørrebro. But I think all station should have it, or at least all the big ones. Not even Rådmansmarken, which will have entrance inside a corner building (like you also see in many other cities), and therefor under roof, will have escalators...


----------



## Falubaz

^^Metro is pretty nice, and runs frequently. It's also comunicated with the s-tog and brings you to and from the airport, which for tourists is really a very good thing. Unfortunately the public transportation is extremely expensive in Copenhagen plus it would be great to have more lines. I saw construction works on the circle line, which is good.


----------



## Falubaz




----------



## Svartmetall

Did you buy a time period pass for CPH? I found that in Stockholm it was a LOT cheaper to have a longer period time card than buying daily tickets (a week pass was only slightly more expensive than a 3 day pass for example, the longer the period the discount kept getting larger and larger until it was cheaper than most other cities). 

Great photos by the way!


----------



## Falubaz

I used day-passes, coz i didnt stay all the time in town, and it wasnt a long visit in Copenhagen itself either, i made also a trip to Malmo, so there was no need to buy passes for longer periods. Anyway it was still expensive. 3-day-pass costs the same as moth-pass at home! So you can immagine what's the difference for me

Besides i found it stupid that they numbered the zones so weird, Amager - which is the next zone to central zone 1 has number 3, next was airport with the number 4, so we were buying always tickets for 4 zones, then on the way back home to the airport the ticket inspector told us we need just 3 zones... hmm. Nevermind. What was also weird, the ferries had the same logo as the buses, but surprisingly there was no info about using ferries on the day-passes. 
My intention isnt to criticize though, coz in overall i would say - metro and S-tog excellent - but the information sucks and there is a lot of rubish in the stations.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ That surprises me to hear about the rubbish in the stations. I would have thought that they would have been as clean as the Swedish stations I have used which were all, pretty universally spotless. 

Also surprised to hear just how expensive transport there was. I would love to visit CPH as I've heard lots of good things about the city, so was just really interested to hear an outsiders view on the city's transport. 

Thanks!


----------



## Falubaz

^^As for the costs it all depends where you live - for me it was expensive.

S-tog which is sort of S-Bahn/Cercanias/RER good integrated with metro, same ticket.


----------



## Falubaz

S-tog map


----------



## Alseimik

This will get a little politically. But you guys are right, the zones are numbered rather strange, but, the bus network and s-train network has a simple map where its fast to see how many zones you would need. The zones was reorganized, so that every company in the whole country, would have the same zone system. After that, support has been cut to the DSB s-train, and the bus companies has been privatised for liberal reasons. That raised to fare prices (A LOT, my trip into my town costed 5$ for 12 km 8 years ago, now about 6,5$) and even that didn't make it, and to avoid the zone prices to look insane, they simply just created more zones.


----------



## Falubaz

More S-togs


----------



## kalaha

Falubaz said:


> I used day-passes, coz i didnt stay all the time in town, and it wasnt a long visit in Copenhagen itself either, i made also a trip to Malmo, so there was no need to buy passes for longer periods. Anyway it was still expensive. 3-day-pass costs the same as moth-pass at home! So you can immagine what's the difference for me
> 
> Besides i found it stupid that they numbered the zones so weird, Amager - which is the next zone to central zone 1 has number 3, next was airport with the number 4, so we were buying always tickets for 4 zones, then on the way back home to the airport the ticket inspector told us we need just 3 zones... hmm. Nevermind. What was also weird, the ferries had the same logo as the buses, but surprisingly there was no info about using ferries on the day-passes.
> My intention isnt to criticize though, coz in overall i would say - metro and S-tog excellent - but the information sucks and there is a lot of rubish in the stations.


Hi Falubaz

First of all: I applaud you!

You (and probably many more) are the example of something is rotten in the public transport of Denmark. It is not even tourists who are confused on the Danish ticketing system - eg. it might also be hard to calculate which kind of ticket is the smarter for commuting around of Copenhagen.

Finally you point out two of my biggest critic points too, the information and the cleaning. My only explanation on the latter is many Danes are so selfish, they don't care about where they throws rubbish.

I hope it is all right with you, if I use your posts here in the thread as an example on how foreign tourist sees the Copenhagen public transport system.


----------



## Falubaz

^^Spoko - which means "ok/no problem"!

As for buses. I found the map with the bus lines but not the whole network, only the fast and frequent lines (A- and S-lines). With no regular lines. That means, i couldn't plan my route with all the possible routes and had to walk sometimes even if there were buses. In the "Byens Net Guide, Bus, Tog & Metro" regular bus lines are shown just in the stricly downtown area. I found that annoying. 
Good thing is that the buses are all in the same color scheme, - yellow - easy to spot in the traffic, plus the stops were not only anounced by voice but also displayed on screens inside the buses.


----------



## manrush

Are there plans to introduce any potential 5th generation S-train stock somewhere down the line?


----------



## Alseimik

manrush said:


> Are there plans to introduce any potential 5th generation S-train stock somewhere down the line?


5th genration? the 4th generation is almost brand new! And the trains are very reliable.


----------



## staff

^^
Weren't they first delivered in like 1996, which is now 15 years ago? I agree though, they are very reliable and I see no reasons why they would be replaced any time soon.


----------



## Urbanus

*Long term plans for the Copenhagen metro*

As a new thing in Danish public transport history, the municipality of Copenhagen have made a long term plan for the extension of the Copenhagen metro over the next 30-50 years.

The plans can be seen in this article in Danish, with a map:
http://www.b.dk/nationalt/koebenhavn-vil-have-tre-nye-metrolinjer-0


It includes three new lines:
M4 will branch out from the new cityring til the development areas of Nordhavnen and Sydhavnen, and continue in the south to Hvidovre Hospital. This proposed line isn't new. There have been proposals for such branches for several years.
It will be 20 km, and have 21 stations - 6 of them shared with the Cityring M3 in the central area. Most of the line will be underground, but it will be elevated in the Nordhavn area.

M6 is a brand new line runinng fra Tingbjerg in north to the airport in south.
It will go via areas like Husum, Brønshøj, Bellahøj, Bispebjerg, connect to Rigshospitalet, Inner Nørrebro, Vesterbro Torv, Central station and continue to Amagerbro and run under Amagerbrogade to the Airport.
It will 21 km long, and have 26 stations. It will be interly underground, and the far most expensive one

M7 is a new ringline, it will share tunnel with M6, but two branches will meet to make a new circle. It will connect to future development areas at Refshaleøen and Northern Amager.
It will be 14 km long, with 13 stations. most of them will be shared with the M6. It will be underground in the central and shared parts, but run elevated in the new eastern part at Refshaleøen and parts of Amager.

Even though this is just proposals - they havn't found financial solutions yet, and it isn't political aproved - this is pretty exciting - as this is the first official long term strategy for future development of the Copenhagen metro, from the Municipality of Copenhagen. And it is pretty ambitous, and will bring Copenhagen up among the European cities with the best infrastructure and public transport! It will really cover every inch of the city with metro - no one will have more than max. 5 minutes walk to a station.


----------



## Attus

What is thie 'new ring'? Will it be a new metro line, or the current Ringbanen (S-tog F line), or Ringbanen converted to metro, or something completely different?


----------



## Urbanus

Attus said:


> What is thie 'new ring'? Will it be a new metro line, or the current Ringbanen (S-tog F line), or Ringbanen converted to metro, or something completely different?


If it's the M7 line you mean, it will be a complete new line. There are not currently plans or talks about converting S-tog line F to metro, even though it today have a metro-like service.


----------



## Attus

Urbanus said:


> If it's the M7 line you mean, it will be a complete new line. There are not currently plans or talks about converting S-tog line F to metro, even though it today have a metro-like service.


Thanks!


----------



## Alseimik

Quote from the Danish subforum


Babser said:


> As much as I like the proposal for new metro lines, it will be the end of the DTU-proposal. And that would be a shame.
> 
> I think Københavns Kommune should work more for the parallel S-tunnel and then suggest new metro lines that would work in collaboration with this line. The problem is probably that a new S-tunnel would mostly help the (existing) suburbs, while the København Kommunes proposal for new metro lines would help Københavns Kommune and the new development areas.


that DTU proposal has some good ideas, like the creation of fast tracks on the existing lines, which would make the express trains even faster, right now they can't go faster than the train in front of them, so they depart later.

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=...dECk1pszmLnQWQ


----------



## kapo311

Alseimik said:


> Quote from the Danish subforum
> 
> 
> that DTU proposal has some good ideas, like the creation of fast tracks on the existing lines, which would make the express trains even faster, right now they can't go faster than the train in front of them, so they depart later.
> 
> http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=...dECk1pszmLnQWQ


I completely agree, the S-tunnel should be built as DTU has suggested, mainly because the Boulevardbanen is already too congested limiting any expansion of the system, also the whole s-train system is very vulnerable if something happens on that stretch (which it does more than rarely). It is a pity that they haven't moved forward with that proposal.

I am skeptical about the fast tracks, because the costs are way too high for those few saved minutes, imo.


----------



## Alseimik

^^ well, the fast tracks would not be that expensive, and they will open up capacity, which would be in good use, if they double the capacity in central Copenhagen, by the new tunnel. With both the old a new tunnel, 60 trains, per direction, per hour, would be able to drive trough Copenhagen Central, and that's probably more than the network can deliver now. So it may cost a lot, but it should be considered.


----------



## kapo311

^^According to the DTU study, the tunnel would cost 7,7 billion, whereas fast tracks would round up to 8,6. So if I had to choose, then it would definately be the tunnel that would be better value for money. 

But i suppose that they can make the fast tracks a bit shorter and reduce the cost. It should not be a big problem to extend them in the future if necessary.


----------



## Schliemann

Are there any plans for extending the F-line beyond 'Ny Ellebjerg St.' to Amager?


----------



## kalaha

Schliemann said:


> Are there any plans for extending the F-line beyond 'Ny Ellebjerg St.' to Amager?


No, not at the moment.


----------



## Never give up

Schliemann said:


> Are there any plans for extending the F-line beyond 'Ny Ellebjerg St.' to Amager?


Though one of the illustrations in the "Loop City" project does indicate an extension of the Ring 3 light rail line to Ørestad and maybe the airport.
http://www.big.dk/projects/loop/
That would really good and complete the ring, but is probably many years in the future. 
Protecting the route though would be cheap, but needs a political decision.


----------



## Schliemann

Thank you for posting this slide-show. Looks very exciting. What is the status of the Ring 3 project?


----------



## kalaha

Schliemann said:


> Thank you for posting this slide-show. Looks very exciting. What is the status of the Ring 3 project?


The minister of transport, the capital region and 11 municipalities has agreed to build the light rail. Next step is an EIA-assessment.

http://trm.dk/da/nyheder/2011/aftale+om+letbane+i+ring+3/


----------



## Schliemann

From that article: http://trm.dk/da/nyheder/2011/aftale...bane+i+ring+3/


> ...Tusindvis af mennesker vil nu komme hurtigere og lettere på tværs af Hovedstaden og ind til byen på mange måder, fordi vi kombinerer letbanen med S-toget, busserne og _Metroen_...


Since the Metro doesn't extend that far west, and I'm not aware of any plans to make that happen, I must be reading that wrong. 
But would it make sence to extend the Metro to Northern Glostrup ('The Energy Park') if they are planning to re-develop the industrial area?


----------



## kalaha

Schliemann said:


> Since the Metro doesn't extend that far west, and I'm not aware of any plans to make that happen, I must be reading that wrong.
> But would it make sence to extend the Metro to Northern Glostrup ('The Energy Park') if they are planning to re-develop the industrial area?


I wondered about that sentence as well. I believe the metro is mentioned to underline the light rail will be a part of the network today containing S-train, buses and metro.


----------



## IanCleverly




----------



## kapo311

Great news:

Copenhagen and Malmö announced that they were seeking European Union funding to study a potential metro line under the Øresund to the neighbourhood of Malmö Central Station, providing faster trips and additional capacity beyond that of the existing Øresund Bridge. The study will consider both a simple shuttle between the two stations and a continuous line integrated with the local transport networks on each side, and they anticipate a travel time of 15 minutes between the two city centres.

http://www.sydsvenskan.se/sverige/article1227105/Malmo-kan-bli-del-av-danska-metron.html

http://www.kk.dk/PolitikOgIndflydel...60c/c995494b-3005-4b03-ba32-5ee675966b0f.aspx


----------



## Alseimik

^^ That is impressive, never thought it would reach this so fast. We'll probably not see it so fast as the articles says it can be, but still. And it would on of the damn best thing to do in that area!


----------



## Lupin III

Alseimik said:


> ^^ That is impressive, never thought it would reach this so fast. We'll probably not see it so fast as the articles says it can be, but still. And it would on of the damn best thing to do in that area!


I worked in the capacity departement at Banedenmark and my colleagues there had worked with this project for years, (since airport terminal 3 opened) Though the plan until I stopped there were a combined Cargo and regional line. The reason behind the reason behind this project is basically because the capacity at the DSB airport station is far too small compared to the demand and has always been.


----------



## Never give up

A proposed addition to the Cityring metro now under construction is the branch to Nordhavn (Northern Harbour) and Orienkaj. This is now being promoted in order to kick start the development of the area to a dense harbourside township. Expected opening 2019.











The map also shows the branch line and the line of the proposed light rail outer ring line (yellow) and the new high speed relief main line (dotted green) to Køge and Ringsted. Opening in 2018. Exsisting metro (light blue), S train (red) and main line services including the line to Sweden (green)


----------



## Never give up

Aerial map of Copenhagen with the present metro lines M1 and M2 and the proposed City ring metro. The Nordhavn harbour development area is at the top of the map.


----------



## city_thing

Nordhavn seems to be a perfect area for redevelopment. The Metro will be a great way of encouraging that.


----------



## Urbanus

Never give up said:


> Aerial map of Copenhagen with the present metro lines M1 and M2 and the proposed City ring metro. The Nordhavn harbour development area is at the top of the map.


Just to get it straight for our international forumers: The City ring metro is not only proposed, it is actually under construction. 
Also the light rail-ring in Ring 3 is not just a proposal either, it have moved a big step forward as a political agreement have been made, and is now under planning (however in an early stage).


----------



## Falubaz

Will the ring line be opened fully at one time or step by step? And if so, which stretch will be open in the first place?


----------



## kapo311

^^ It will be opened all together, afaik. 

The nature of the circle lines makes them difficult to divide into stages.


----------



## Urbanus

kapo311 said:


> ^^ It will be opened all together, afaik.
> 
> The nature of the circle lines makes them difficult to divide into stages.


Well actually in some of the early proposals there where plans to split it up into two stages - first stage between Central station and Nørrebro (via Kongens Nytorv and Østerbro), and second stage the rest of the ring from Nørrebro and back to Central station.

Later on in the political proces this idea was scrapped in favour of building it all and open it all at the same time. I think the reasons was that it would be cheaper, and there wasn't many advantages of splitting it up in two stages, as the building time for the first stage would be almost as long as if they built the all at once. The building time for the stations is what take longest time, and they're building all 18 stations more or less simultaneous, and will be finish doing all the drilling before the stations are done.


----------



## kapo311

Urbanus said:


> Well actually in some of the early proposals there where plans to split it up into two stages - first stage between Central station and Nørrebro (via Kongens Nytorv and Østerbro), and second stage the rest of the ring from Nørrebro and back to Central station.
> 
> Later on in the political proces this idea was scrapped in favour of building it all and open it all at the same time. I think the reasons was that it would be cheaper, and there wasn't many advantages of splitting it up in two stages, as the building time for the first stage would be almost as long as if they built the all at once. The building time for the stations is what take longest time, and they're building all 18 stations more or less simultaneous, and will be finish doing all the drilling before the stations are done.


Yeah, it makes sense. But isn't the station box supposed to be already excavated before the TBMs go through it?


----------



## Coccodrillo

There will be a track link between the ring and the existing lines?


----------



## kalaha

Coccodrillo said:


> There will be a track link between the ring and the existing lines?


No, they will be operated totally separated.


----------



## Urbanus

kapo311 said:


> Yeah, it makes sense. But isn't the station box supposed to be already excavated before the TBMs go through it?


I would think it might be possible to dig out the station after the tunnel have been made, and then dig down into the tunnel. But I can see in the new sceduals for all the construction sites http://www.m.dk/Cityringen/byggepladser/Aksel+Moellers+Have.aspx, that they all places (stations and emergency shafts) are digging out the intere box before the TBM go through, and then finish the station/shaft afterwards. So I guess the answere is yes.


----------



## Never give up

Aride under Copenhagen on the Metro and a trip with the Øresund train from Elsinor to Helsingborg via Copenhagen C, the Øresund Bridge and Malmö C. Also the automatic (driverless) Metro from the Airport to Vanløse via city centre. S-train from Hillerød to Køge will be released later in 2012.

Happy Christmas!

http://www.dr.dk/HD/paa-skinner/togturene/koebenhavnslufthavn-vanloese.htm


http://www.dr.dk/HD/paa-skinner/togturene/helsingoer-helsingborg.htm


----------



## JustinB

The video quality is great! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Never give up

Never give up said:


> Aride under Copenhagen on the Metro and a trip with the Øresund train from Elsinor to Helsingborg via Copenhagen C, the Øresund Bridge and Malmö C. Also the automatic (driverless) Metro from the Airport to Vanløse via city centre. S-train from Hillerød to Køge will be released later in 2012.
> 
> Happy Christmas!
> 
> http://www.dr.dk/HD/paa-skinner/togturene/koebenhavnslufthavn-vanloese.htm
> 
> 
> http://www.dr.dk/HD/paa-skinner/togturene/helsingoer-helsingborg.htm


Now available. The cab view of the Køge-Copenhagen-Hillerød S-train line E.

http://www.dr.dk/HD/paa-skinner/togturene/koege-hilleroed.htm


----------



## Schliemann

Awhile ago I read an article about the city suggesting three new lines. Although unlikely to ever become reality I drew a map of how the city's metro system would look like. (on the left side you can see part of the "ring 3" light rail line)

(click for larger view)


----------



## Thelème

^^ very very nice graphic style. perhaps you should improve the font you used becouse bold and capitalized littering are not so readable


----------



## Alseimik

Schliemann said:


> Awhile ago I read an article about the city suggesting three new lines. Although unlikely to ever become reality I drew a map of how the city's metro system would look like. (on the left side you can see part of the "ring 3" light rail line)
> (click for larger view)


It is graphic skills like yours, that have made me stop drawing my plans in fancy charts, i only have them directly on maps! But nice work!


----------



## badeklovn

Schliemann said:


> Awhile ago I read an article about the city suggesting three new lines. Although unlikely to ever become reality I drew a map of how the city's metro system would look like. (on the left side you can see part of the "ring 3" light rail line)


I did something similar recently with a map of the potential future Copenhagen metro. This image is from a report by Københavns Kommune about future transportation.


I added the names for the stations. The original can be found here and was originally published in the report found here.

The potential realisation of this is of course so far out in the future that it's difficult to say how it will end up, but I really hope to see something like this happen someday. I even added my very own personal hope for the next addition; an extra line, M8, to connect some of the other areas of the city, such as Carlsberg, Holmen and Langelinie. One can only hope...


----------



## IanCleverly




----------



## Alseimik

^^badeklovn

Damn, those maps looks nice, and they're very identical with my own maps! If only i had made them on a map, instead of Google Earth. I can't think of a simple way to export it on a map.

My M6 continues to Gladsaxe, overgrund from around tinglev, and instead of Armager, it goes over Sydhavn, like your M4. My M4 starts in the north too, but instead of joining the ring, it continuous along the lakes, into frederiksberg, and down to hvidovre.


----------



## bongo-anders

Andrejt made this excelent photo trip a few weeks ago and posted it in the Copenhagen subforum.





andrejt said:


> Yes, mission complete  All 21 "byggepladser" of Cityringen "på cykel" during the last weekend
> 
> Generally, all works are in process, even during the weekend (!)
> In my opinion the only 2 stations which are not according to schedule (which can be found on www.m.dk are : Rådhuspladsen and Østerport.
> The others are in process !
> 
> The biggest and the most exciting site is of course : Nørrebroparken, where tunneling shaft will be for lowering TBM.
> 
> The most complicated station in my opinion are : Gammel Strand, Marmorkirken.
> 
> Yeah, this is really exciting project !
> 
> Enjoy photofixation !
> 
> *CITYRINGEN STATUS REPORT MARCH 2013.*
> First of all - locations of all the construction sites according to m.dk :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.	Otto Busses Vej, Byggeplads*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other pictures has just been reposted so it doesn´t fill that much , sorry by that but there where no problems with the original post in the Copenhagen subforum so i just reposted it.
> 
> Btw for some odd reason some of the construction sites has been switched around but I´m guessing that its okay.


----------



## Spikespiegel

Did you really HAVE to repost that entire post? Can't we just agree on a maximum of 5 images per post?


----------



## bongo-anders

If you want to but there were no post done in here in almost one year so something had to happen.

And its hard to cover 21 sites in just 5 pictures.


----------



## city_thing

Great photos! Copenhagen is awesome.


----------



## Svartmetall

I would very much ask (for any who have slow servers) to break posts like that into individual posts - so 22 posts for 22 sites or at least consolidate the images somewhat so that it doesn't completely swamp everyone who comes to the thread. 

That said, nice to see so much progress on the metro! I can only hope that construction up here in Stockholm can proceed at such a pace on our tunnelbana.


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.


*2.	Enghave Plads, construction site*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.


*3.	Frederiksberg Allé, Byggeplads*


----------



## bongo-anders

*4.	Frederiksberg, construction site*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.

*5.	Aksel Møllers Have, Byggeplads*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.

*6.Nuuks Plads, Byggeplads*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.

*7.	Nørrebros Runddel, construction site*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.


*8.	Nørrebroparken, construction site*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.

*9.	Nørrebro, Byggeplads*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.


*10.	Skjolds Plads, construction site*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.


*11.	Vibenshus Runddel, construction site*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.


*14.	Øster Søgade / Sortedams Sø, Byggeplads*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.


*12.	Poul Henningsens Plads, construction site*
































*13.	Trianglen, construction site*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.

*15.	Østerport, construction site*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.

*17.	Kongens Nytorv, Byggeplads *


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.

*16.	Marmorkirken, Byggeplads*


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.

*19.	Rådhuspladsen, Byggeplads *


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.

*18.	Gammel Strand, Byggeplads *


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.


*20.	København H, Byggeplads *


----------



## bongo-anders

All pictures are by Andrejt and not by me.

*21.	Sønder Boulevard, Construction site *


----------



## bongo-anders

Here is a timelapse video of the construction of a bridge on the Frederiksundsbanen (Line C and H) of the Copenhagen S-train

A total of 4 bridges where replaced or renovated between Vanløse and Herlev during the Easter holiday and this video shows the bridge carrying Ålekistevej over the railway.

I know that it has been posted on the Danish Railways thread but I think it suits well here aswell.


----------



## bongo-anders

Here are the renders for most (if not all) the new metro stations.


*City Hall Square*









*Nuuks Plads*









*Gammel Strand*









*Marble Church*









*Kongens Nytorv*









*Copenhagen Central Station*









*Aksel Møllers Have*









*Enghave Plads*









*Frederiksberg Allé*









*Frederiksberg*









*Nørrebro*









*Nørrebros Runddel*









*Østerport*









*Poul Henningsens Plads*









*Skjolds Plads*









*Trianglen*









*Vibenshus Runddel*


----------



## bongo-anders

The only overground station at Orientkaj hasn´t got any design yet but this early sketch show what it could look like.

Only missing is Nordhavn metro station.


----------



## bongo-anders

It will not be grade seperated but it will have a seperate lane for the most part.


----------



## -PGG-

*TBM and locomotives for Cityringen*



bongo-anders said:


> The last two TBM´s called Eva and Minerva has arrived at Copenhagens Northern harbour a few days ago.


More of the special tunnel locomotives being supplied by Schöma will start to arrive in Copenhagen from Diepholz at the end of February. These newly-built locomotives will service these two newer TBMs setting off soon from the launch shaft near Otto Busses Vej. 

Lot Syd - Ottobusses Vej :SELI/Kawasaki x 2 TBM-EPB #S1 "Minerva" 5,78 n od x 7 900 m, #S2 "Eva" 5,78 n OD x 7 900 m (_/14 ~ _/1x). ​A couple more of some refurbished second-hand CHL200G locomotives - these had previously worked in the USA - will also arrive soon to complement the existing refurbished second-hand CHL200G units that had previously worked in Thessoloniki, Greece and which are now working out of Nørrebroparken.

Truly an international mix.

There is some information on these tunnel locomotives at this site:

http://smalspor.dk/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=169&PID=568​And hopefully some photographs will be available in due course...


----------



## bongo-anders

Very interesting link, thank you for that.


----------



## city_thing

Is there some kind of 'smart card' you can use on the Metro, S-Tog, busses in CPH? 

I'm going to be visiting later in the year and I couldn't really see anything online. I found the Copenhagen Card but it's not really what I'm looking for.

I wouldn't mind picking one up when I arrive so I can just use it to get around. They make nice souvenirs too!


----------



## onetwothree

^ Yes Rejsekortet (Travel card) is the new smart card type system (with a top up and pay as you go option). It's been a long time coming and has had a very - to say the least - problematic history, but I think it's up and running fairly smoothly in and around Copenhagen now (though I don't have personal experience with it yet).


----------



## bongo-anders

Nora has reached the next station at Nuuks Plads.

Tria is on its way to the first station at Nørrebros Runddel and will reach it later in the month. 









Pictures from Metroselskabet.


----------



## bongo-anders

Its not a Aprils fool but the Carlsberg S-train station started construction today.

http://urbandanmark.dk/transport-in...geriet-af-den-nye-carlsberg-station-er-i-gang



Tria has breaked through the station box at Nørrebros Runddel on the metro circle line.


http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/nyheder/presse/pressemeddelelser/2014/tria+bryder+igennem+til+runddelen


Hochtief and Züblin is going to build the 2 kilometre that will branch out from the city circle line and up to Nordhavnen, the project includes a metro platform at Nordhavn Station.

The contract to build the last 300 meters of the line above ground and Orientkaj station will be awarded in the fall.

http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/nyheder/p...ny+metro+til+nordhavnen+er+et+skridt+naermere


----------



## bongo-anders

Kapo311 went to the open house today where Minerva and Eva was on Display before they start digging from the control center at Otto Busses vej to the central station (København H).






kapo311 said:


> The 2 last TBMs, Minerva & Eva, on display at Nordhavn today, the place was very crowded


----------



## bongo-anders

More good news, the links are only in Danish but perhaps google translate can help.


First, Its seems that there is now a political will in the government to co-finance the division chamber that is needed to to build the Sydhavnsmetro.

Copenhagen municipality will pay 200 million DKK and the government also 200 DKK.

Its however not decided to build the Sydhavnsmetro just yet but it will be more difficult to make the division chamber after the city circle line has started operation.


The division chamber for the Nordhavnsmetro was also contracted before that line was decided to go under construction.


http://ing.dk/artikel/i-sidste-seku...erne-om-afgrening-til-en-sydhavnsmetro-167553



The work on platform screen doors on the outdoor stations is started.

First they have to rebuild the platforms so they can carry the extra weight from the doors.

They have started the work on the M2 line to the airport.

First up is Kastrup and Femøren and it takes 20 days, the next are Amager Strand and Øresund here in April.


When they start on M1 between DR Byen and Vestamager and M1 and M2 between Vanløse and Lindevang is not announced.


http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/rejseinformation/planlagte+driftsaendringer/perrondoere


----------



## kapo311

bongo-anders said:


> First, Its seems that there is now a political will in the government to co-finance the division chamber that is needed to to build the Sydhavnsmetro.
> 
> Copenhagen municipality will pay 200 million DKK and the government also 200 DKK.


If its only the missing 200 DKK that is stopping this from happening, i think us forumers could pool together and help the government out :lol:


----------



## bongo-anders

I think I can spare 10 or 20. :cheers:


----------



## SimiDK

I went to see the tunnel boring machine in Nordhavn as well. It was interesting to learn that with a speed of 1.25 meters per hour, the TBM is 7x slower than a fast snail. :lol:


----------



## bongo-anders

Here is a photo trip to the control and maintenance center of the City Circle Line.


http://my1287.dk/index.php?option=c...enter-cityring&catid=151:udflugter&Itemid=162


----------



## hans280

*Metro extension*

Just now this came out on the Danish news services: "Regeringen og Københavns Kommune er ifølge DR blevet enige om at udvide metronettet i København for 8,6 mia. kroner." (Transl.: "The government and the Copenhagen Municipality have, according to national television, agreed to extend the metro network in Copenhagen at a cost of DKK 8.6 billion".) 

It's the extension of the metro circle line to the Southern Port neighbourhood, including five new stations that has finally been agreed. :cheers:


----------



## dimlys1994

hans280 said:


> It's the extension of the metro circle line to the Southern Port neighbourhood, including five new stations that has finally been agreed. :cheers:


M4 services, right?


----------



## bongo-anders

Yes that is correct.


The Sydhavnsmetro will cost 8,6 billion, including 30% budget reserve and the stations are v/Fisketorvet, 
v/Frederiksholmsløbet, v/Slusen, v/Mozarts Plads og v/Ny Ellebjerg.

Frederiksholmsløbet will be build under water (hence the name) and will serve Enghave Brygge and the island Teglholmen.


The division chamber is going to get build in 2015 to 2017 and the metro in 2017 to 2023.


M3 and M4 for opens in 2018/19 and the first part of the nordhavnsmetro (northern terminus for M4) opens in 2019.

http://www.trm.dk/da/publikationer/2014/principaftale+om+sydhavnsmetro/


----------



## Urbanista1

It must be nice to live in a city that is so progressive and going forward. I live in a city part of the time (Toronto) that is going backwards sadly even though it was once an urban trend leader  We need Jan Gehl now!


----------



## hans280

dimlys1994 said:


> M4 services, right?


Yes, it's billed as "Line M4", though I must caution you that the Copenhagen metro company uses the line designation very liberally. Whenever a metro line is split between two end destinations they pretend that it's two different lines - even if perhaps there's just a few stations' difference. M3 designates the circular line that's currently under construction. M4 designates the two deviations into the norther and southern port quarters. However, on most of the route, M3 and M4 uses the same tracks.


----------



## Nikolaj

bongo-anders said:


> Yes that is correct.
> 
> 
> The Sydhavnsmetro will cost 8,6 billion, including 30% budget reserve and the stations are v/Fisketorvet,
> v/Frederiksholmsløbet, v/Slusen, v/Mozarts Plads og v/Ny Ellebjerg.
> 
> Frederiksholmsløbet will be build under water (hence the name) and will serve Enghave Brygge and the island Teglholmen.
> 
> 
> The division chamber is going to get build in 2015 to 2017 and the metro in 2017 to 2023.
> 
> 
> M3 and M4 for opens in 2018/19 and the first part of the nordhavnsmetro (northern terminus for M4) opens in 2019.
> 
> http://www.trm.dk/da/publikationer/2014/principaftale+om+sydhavnsmetro/


Nope. It is specifically stated in the political agreement that the 2 stations Frederiksholmløbet and Slusen will be built as ordinary subway stations and not under water. http://www.trm.dk/~/media/Files/Pub...metro 1405/Principaftale om Sydhavnsmetro.pdf - 4th paragraph.


----------



## LtBk

Urbanista1 said:


> It must be nice to live in a city that is so progressive and going forward. I live in a city part of the time (Toronto) that is going backwards sadly even though it was once an urban trend leader  We need Jan Gehl now!


People from Europe and elsewhere should be grateful that they have good mass transit, even if it has problems. Over 90% of North America cities aren't so lucky IMO.


----------



## bongo-anders

Nikolaj said:


> Nope. It is specifically stated in the political agreement that the 2 stations Frederiksholmløbet and Slusen will be built as ordinary subway stations and not under water. http://www.trm.dk/~/media/Files/Pub...metro 1405/Principaftale om Sydhavnsmetro.pdf - 4th paragraph.


Oh sorry for that, I must have remembered it wrong because I thought that Frederiksholmsløbet was the underwater station.


----------



## bongo-anders

hans280 said:


> Yes, it's billed as "Line M4", though I must caution you that the Copenhagen metro company uses the line designation very liberally. Whenever a metro line is split between two end destinations they pretend that it's two different lines - even if perhaps there's just a few stations' difference. M3 designates the circular line that's currently under construction. M4 designates the two deviations into the norther and southern port quarters. However, on most of the route, M3 and M4 uses the same tracks.




I think you are talking about the S-tog system because neither M1 or M2 is just a few stations difference.


But to be fair the S-tog lines doesn´t run on the same lines on both ends.

If we take the A and E lines they run together on Køge Bugt Banen, E all the way from Køge and A from Solrød Strand/Hundige.

But north of Copenhagen line A takes the Farum banen to Farum and Line E takes Nordbanen to Hillerød so its not just a case of running 2 lines with adjusted stops.


The same is the case with the C and H line, both runs parallel from Frederikssund/Ballerup but while C ends 3 stations up at Kystbanen at Klampenborg (but on separate tracks) Line H continues to Farum if it doesn´t terminate at Østerport on the core line.


B is unique in that way that it runs solo on the Vestbanen from Høje Taastrup but shares Nordbanen with Line E until Holte.
Bx only runs between Høje Taastrup and Østerport in the morning rush hour.


----------



## DCUrbanist

Does anyone know how they will designate travel direction on Cityringen? On a ring their method of naming services on line name and terminus (e.g., M1 - Vanløse) can't work.


----------



## bongo-anders

Thats a good question.



If you look at the station designs that are posted some pages back it suggest that they will have a via point but why show Kongens Nytorv as a viapoint if the direction of the arrow in the M3 logo is Anticlockwise and the list of following stations (Rådhuspladsen and Gammel Strand) also suggest anticlockwise.

But Kongens Nytorv is the next station on the line if you travel in the clockwise direction!!!!! 







Kongens Nytorv is marked with a huge black dot so I think it works as a via point, THe other interchange between the old and new system is Frederiksberg and its the black dot on the left on the metro map.


----------



## kopavap

*Future Metro in Copenhagen(?)*

Hello Skyscrapercity, i have been following many of the forums for some time now, but now i have decided to do my first post. I have always been a fan of metro systems and how to plan new ones. I have made a scematic and geospacial map of a future metro system in Copenhagen, it is based on my intuition and knowledge of where metro could be needed, and what connections could be made. I have also largely based many of the ideas of other maps, many of whom from Skyscrapercity, and this is simply my view of the best combination. I have been working on it for a long time, and while i might not be scientifically litterate on the subject, i have though long and well about it, so many of the decisions are there for a reason, which i have though about. It is more a map of the general idea of how the network in my mind shoud stick toghether, and therefore specific details might be misrepresented. I hope you will enjoy my map, and come with feedback on how to improve it.
Here is the Schematic:








...and here is the map:









The background map "Indeholder data fra Geodatastyrelsen", kortforsyningen.dk


----------



## kopavap

I had a link limitation on my previous post, here are larger image versions:
http://i.imgur.com/PNYSNPh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/oo1b8nB.jpg


----------



## kopavap

And here are the full sizes:
Map: (187MB) (TIFF)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bihwjjacvs1eng5/Metrokort København.tiff
Schematic: (331MB) (TIFF)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n2anr8d35tcfhky/København Skematisk.svg
Schematic: (60KB) (SVG, Vector)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/n2anr8d35tcfhky/København Skematisk.svg


----------



## bongo-anders

Nice maps, it is a little bit different than my fantasy map but it works 



But to be in the realms of your map I had an idea of extending M4 further out than Hvidovre Hospital.

If it was lengthened to Glostrup it could join the Lightrail in Ring 3 (and your M1) and on the way adding stops at Brøndby Stadion and Priorparken business park.

I had then visioned that the parking lot at Brøndby Stadion could be used as a park and ride facility on non mach days, it would "only" require 2 westbound exit ramps on the Holbæk motorway.


----------



## kopavap

bongo-anders said:


> Nice maps, it is a little bit different than my fantasy map but it works
> 
> 
> 
> But to be in the realms of your map I had an idea of extending M4 further out than Hvidovre Hospital.
> 
> If it was lengthened to Glostrup it could join the Lightrail in Ring 3 (and your M1) and on the way adding stops at Brøndby Stadion and Priorparken business park.
> 
> I had then visioned that the parking lot at Brøndby Stadion could be used as a park and ride facility on non mach days, it would "only" require 2 westbound exit ramps on the Holbæk motorway.


I liked your idea so much that i made a map illustrating why i left it out of mine.








I again want to stress that this is again that i was prioritising while making this map, to make it ambitious but not go too far. If the money was there was there to extend it further then i would be all for it, and it might be one of the first extensions i would recommend after the ones i just presented. But for starters i would think that BRT systems could fill in the gap in Brøndbyvester, and Priorparken, plus Vallendsbæk Nord which i also have on the map could have busses going much closer to the city than the station i made. But nevertheless not a bad idea at all, thanks for the input.
Also priorparken is relative close to my M1 proposal, though the station would still be pretty far away.

Edit:
Woops i made this in bit of a hurry, the city described as Vallensbæk is actually Avedøre.


----------



## bongo-anders

Here is a map of new metro lines and a road tunnel that are a part of this agreement.


----------



## kopavap

Yes the metro network has moved on pretty far, and the map i made was to illustate what i would think could be a good extention.
I don't know the socioeconomic benefit of the different ideas, but if i had to put them into phases it could go something like this:
Phase 1(pretty much already decided on: KBH-Ny ellebjerg, and:Østerport-Orintplads):
Extend M4 north from Østerport to a circle line around nordhavn, and extend it south from KBH H to Hvidovre Hospital.
Phase 2: Extend M1 to Rødovre Centrum
Phase 3: Build the M5 Ring line, and the M6 spur line.
Phase 4: Extend M1 to Glostrup and M2 to Buddinge.
Phase 5: Make S-strain F into metro 7, and extend it to Copenhagen airport.

But again this is just an example of how to use my wanky ideas to make an actual plan, i simply put forth where i think the metro could be beneficial.


----------



## Peter999

DCUrbanist said:


> Does anyone know how they will designate travel direction on Cityringen? On a ring their method of naming services on line name and terminus (e.g., M1 - Vanløse) can't work.





bongo-anders said:


> Thats a good question.
> 
> If you look at the station designs that are posted some pages back it suggest that they will have a via point but why show Kongens Nytorv as a viapoint if the direction of the arrow in the M3 logo is Anticlockwise and the list of following stations (Rådhuspladsen and Gammel Strand) also suggest anticlockwise.
> 
> But Kongens Nytorv is the next station on the line if you travel in the clockwise direction!!!!!
> 
> Kongens Nytorv is marked with a huge black dot so I think it works as a via point, THe other interchange between the old and new system is Frederiksberg and its the black dot on the left on the metro map.


They should learn from Berlin (S train circular lines S41 and S42) or Danish Movia (circular bus lines 77 and 78). Ie. use separate line numbers for each direction. But the Danish Metro company probably won't realize that before it is too late, and changes of signs and systems etc. will cost millions of DKK. 

http://www.bvg.de/index.php/en/binaries/asset/download/20909/file/1-1

http://www.moviatrafik.dk/dinrejse/...ts/Hovedstadsomraadet/BusserKobenhavnCity.pdf


----------



## kopavap

Peter999 said:


> They should learn from Berlin (S train circular lines S41 and S42) or Danish Movia (circular bus lines 77 and 78). Ie. use separate line numbers for each direction. But the Danish Metro company probably won't realize that before it is too late, and changes of signs and systems etc. will cost millions of DKK.
> 
> http://www.bvg.de/index.php/en/binaries/asset/download/20909/file/1-1
> 
> http://www.moviatrafik.dk/dinrejse/...ts/Hovedstadsomraadet/BusserKobenhavnCity.pdf


I have thought about some of the things, tried reading up on it on the forum, but i am still confused as to how they are going to do it, i like the simplicity of only having one metro, instead of one in each direction, but admittedly it makes it a lot harder to get around.
The picture below i made is based of concept art from Marmorkirken Station, which is connected to both M3 and M4. I can see what it is trying to do, but i still feel it begs some big questions:

1.Why the low frequency?
This is on a stop that shoud have plenty of trains going trough, in the areas where the M1 and M2 cooperate they both generate a frequency of 100 seconds per direction. But look at the concept art and you will see that apperently they choose a time where the M3 in the middle of the city only departs every 480 seconds, that is over twice as long as the M1 and M2 each counting in at 200seconds in Rush hour, and still a lot less than in the day hours when they depart every 300 seconds. Maybe they have choosen to represent a awkward time of day, with few trains... but why would they, isn't the concept art suposed to show how often the trains depart on a busy day, not in the lonely hours of the evening?

2. One direction?:
From what i can see, the M3 only goes south in the three departures shown on the pictures, via Kongens Nytorv, maybe this table only show the trains in one direction since the Marble church platforms are on differenct levels?... no because the M4 only goes north towards norhavnen, so that makes no sense either. We can assume that since the M4 is only shown once, that the forth one is the M4 going south, but the M3 is still not explained. Maybe the sign actually tells diffenrent directions of the train and i simply have not noticed the system, but the sign clearly says Kongens Nytorv on both departures, and if they were not both going directly there, and one of them went not clockwise, but counter-clockwise, then the sign would be very misleading, because from the Marble Church to Kongens Nytorv is 78 seconds clockwise, but counter-clockwise is would be 1368 seconds, a significant time difference.









Now i might be missing something important, but something along this defeneatly seems fishy. But i have confidence that Metroselskabet will be able to solve this problem, and the concept art might just be flaud, and i am happy with their decition to make the ring line just one metro line. But never the less, i am looking foward to seeing their solution.


----------



## Peter999

Peter999 said:


> They should learn from Berlin (S train circular lines S41 and S42) or Danish Movia (circular bus lines 77 and 78). Ie. use separate line numbers for each direction. But the Danish Metro company probably won't realize that before it is too late, and changes of signs and systems etc. will cost millions of DKK.
> 
> http://www.bvg.de/index.php/en/binaries/asset/download/20909/file/1-1
> 
> http://www.moviatrafik.dk/dinrejse/...ts/Hovedstadsomraadet/BusserKobenhavnCity.pdf





kopavap said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i might be missing something important, but something along this defeneatly seems fishy. But i have confidence that Metroselskabet will be able to solve this problem, and the concept art might just be flaud, and i am happy with their decition to make the ring line just one metro line. But never the less, i am looking foward to seeing their solution.


It would be easier for the customers to say/write M31 and M32 (as in Berlin) than "M3 clockwise" and "M3 counterclockwise" ("M3 med uret" and "M3 mod uret" in Danish). Even when using separate line numberd they could still add the arrows around the line number as extra, useful information.


----------



## kopavap

*Conflicting sides of my mind.*



Peter999 said:


> It would be easier for the customers to say/write M31 and M32 (as in Berlin) than "M3 clockwise" and "M3 counterclockwise" ("M3 med uret" and "M3 mod uret" in Danish). Even when using separate line numberd they could still add the arrows around the line number as extra, useful information.


Yes i have to say that my logical and reasonable side of me agrees with you, making separate numbers would be more practical.

But the weird idealistic and perfectionistic side of me simply prefers that it should be only one line, simply because it is cleaner to look at, not because it would be easier.
But yes you are right in terms of what would make most sense in practicality.


----------



## kapo311

Welcome to the SSC, Kopavap, and thanks for the map, it has some fresh ideas in it, which is good to see.



kopavap said:


> 1.Why the low frequency?
> This is on a stop that shoud have plenty of trains going trough, in the areas where the M1 and M2 cooperate they both generate a frequency of 100 seconds per direction. But look at the concept art and you will see that apperently they choose a time where the M3 in the middle of the city only departs every 480 seconds, that is over twice as long as the M1 and M2 each counting in at 200seconds in Rush hour, and still a lot less than in the day hours when they depart every 300 seconds. Maybe they have choosen to represent a awkward time of day, with few trains... but why would they, isn't the concept art suposed to show how often the trains depart on a busy day, not in the lonely hours of the evening?
> 
> 2. One direction?:
> From what i can see, the M3 only goes south in the three departures shown on the pictures, via Kongens Nytorv, maybe this table only show the trains in one direction since the Marble church platforms are on differenct levels?... no because the M4 only goes north towards norhavnen, so that makes no sense either. We can assume that since the M4 is only shown once, that the forth one is the M4 going south, but the M3 is still not explained. Maybe the sign actually tells diffenrent directions of the train and i simply have not noticed the system, but the sign clearly says Kongens Nytorv on both departures, and if they were not both going directly there, and one of them went not clockwise, but counter-clockwise, then the sign would be very misleading, because from the Marble Church to Kongens Nytorv is 78 seconds clockwise, but counter-clockwise is would be 1368 seconds, a significant time difference.
> 
> Now i might be missing something important, but something along this defeneatly seems fishy. But i have confidence that Metroselskabet will be able to solve this problem, and the concept art might just be flaud, and i am happy with their decition to make the ring line just one metro line. But never the less, i am looking foward to seeing their solution.


You are drawing conclusions from a place which has little to do with reality. This image is just an artist's impression of the look of the future station and no deeper details should not been rendered as the truth in any way, it is just an illustration. It would be like collecting 19th century climate data based on Van Gogh's paintings. 



kopavap said:


> Yes i have to say that my logical and reasonable side of me agrees with you, making separate numbers would be more practical.
> 
> But the weird idealistic and perfectionistic side of me simply prefers that it should be only one line, simply because it is cleaner to look at, not because it would be easier.
> But yes you are right in terms of what would make most sense in practicality.


I agree with you on this one. Also, we have already had a substantial discussion of this issue earlier in the Circle Line tread.


----------



## hans280

bongo-anders said:


> I think you are talking about the S-tog system because neither M1 or M2 is just a few stations difference.


Not at all. I confess that my reference point is Paris, which is where I live. For example, the Parisian Line 13 splits in two in the central parts of town in order to serve two different northern periferal and suburban areas. I think there's about 12 stations that are not common. But it would not occur to anyone to say that this makes it two lines. It's "Line 13, Direction Gabriel Peri" and "Line 13, Direction Saint Denis". Frankly, I was surprised when the Copenhagen metro company decided that they had an M1 and an M2 just because there are two branches on Amager.


----------



## kopavap

kapo311 said:


> Welcome to the SSC, Kopavap, and thanks for the map, it has some fresh ideas in it, which is good to see.
> 
> 
> 
> You are drawing conclusions from a place which has little to do with reality. This image is just an artist's impression of the look of the future station and no deeper details should not been rendered as the truth in any way, it is just an illustration. It would be like collecting 19th century climate data based on Van Gogh's paintings.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on this one. Also, we have already had a substantial discussion of this issue earlier in the Circle Line tread.


And again i have to fully agree with you, an artists impression is just what they interpreted it should look like, i understand that it was only made for the appearance. I also stated in the end of my post that i am confident that metroselskabet will be able to solve this problem, so i was just nitpicking for the heck of it, i was just overanalysing something that didn't needed to.

Though if i can say one thing metroselskabet has done horribly wrong is the sound message before Christianshavn. If you are on the M2 and on your way to the airport as a tourist, then at Christianshavn then you will hear:
"Toget kører til.... This train terminates at.... *Lufthavnen!* *Copenhagen airport!*"
This is one point where they failed to bring the correct message across since the change in language and tone might make you think that the next stop is Copenhagen Airport. If they just said it as coherent sentences instead: 
"Toget kører til Lufthavnen
This train terminates at Copenhagen Airport"

...but hopefully to many people aren't caught of guard, and accidentally go out at Christianshavn, but i still fringe every time i hear it. :rant: <me


----------



## bongo-anders

hans280 said:


> Not at all. I confess that my reference point is Paris, which is where I live. For example, the Parisian Line 13 splits in two in the central parts of town in order to serve two different northern periferal and suburban areas. I think there's about 12 stations that are not common. But it would not occur to anyone to say that this makes it two lines. It's "Line 13, Direction Gabriel Peri" and "Line 13, Direction Saint Denis". Frankly, I was surprised when the Copenhagen metro company decided that they had an M1 and an M2 just because there are two branches on Amager.



But it has its advantages, a tourist going to visit The Blue Planet doesn't have to know if Kastrup station is located towards Vestamager or Lufthavnen, they know that M2 is the line they need to take.

Also I can't see why it shouldn't be considered as 2 lines and if they ever get to extend M1 to Brøndbyøster they would even have different destinations in both ends.


----------



## bongo-anders

Sorry for spamming but I found a more detailed map of the Sydhavnsmetro showing the overground part near Ny Ellebjerg.


----------



## kopavap

*Metro to the ends of storkøbenhavn!.. Plz*



bongo-anders said:


> Sorry for spamming but I found a more detailed map of the Sydhavnsmetro showing the overground part near Ny Ellebjerg.


I think it is too bad that they don't let the last few hundered meters run underground as well, from Ny ellebjerg i still think an extension to Hvidovre Centrum would be a good idea, not that i have some special relation to Hvidovre, but i think that a wide covering metro network thoughout Copenhagen, shoud also incorporate Hvidovre centrum, which have no rapid transit connection. There are many other places that could also benefit from having a metro, but i think stopping it at Ny ellebjerg is cutting the story short.
Sorry for rambeling, they aren't doing anything wrong, sometimes i just would hope they would look at the bigger picture.


----------



## hans280

bongo-anders said:


> But it has its advantages, a tourist going to visit The Blue Planet doesn't have to know if Kastrup station is located towards Vestamager or Lufthavnen, they know that M2 is the line they need to take.
> 
> Also I can't see why it shouldn't be considered as 2 lines and if they ever get to extend M1 to Brøndbyøster they would even have different destinations in both ends.


Well I might argue that people who don't speak fluent French and don't understand our public transport system have no business being here in Paris. :lol: :lol:

OK, seriously: I confess I hadn't thought of that. If there's an eventual prolongation of M1/M2 west of Vanloese, then there's a much stronger case for numbering the lines differently. Are there, however, such plans? I have seen some ultra-long term schenarios with metros to Glostrup and Herlev, but I'm not aware of any concrete plans.


----------



## bongo-anders

Københavns Kommune revealed a long term plan for the metro network and there was a proposal to divert either M1 or M2 between Flintholm and Vanløse and end it at Brøndbyøster with at stop at Rødovre Centrum shopping mall on the way.


----------



## kopavap

bongo-anders said:


> Københavns Kommune revealed a long term plan for the metro network and there was a proposal to divert either M1 or M2 between Flintholm and Vanløse and end it at Brøndbyøster with at stop at Rødovre Centrum shopping mall on the way.


I would be highly interested in seeing that plan, but i could not find it, can you supply me with a link?


----------



## kopavap

*Brøndbyøster vs Glostrup*



bongo-anders said:


> Københavns Kommune revealed a long term plan for the metro network and there was a proposal to divert either M1 or M2 between Flintholm and Vanløse and end it at Brøndbyøster with at stop at Rødovre Centrum shopping mall on the way.


This i am also very happy about, Rødovre is like Hvidovre a place that need a central station placement. Not too happy about it going to brøndbyøster, and not Glostrup. 

Argument 1:
Again why is an example of thinking ahead, Glostrup is planned to have the Ring 3 BRT/LRT/MRT connection, and with that the reopening of the Regional train stops. Having theese connections are vital to the mobility of the overall transit network.

Argument 2:
If we assume that at some point we want to extend the S-trains to extend to Roskilde, and then have two S-train lines going along the line, like on Nordbanen; with that alså a _proper_ two train system (one fast with few stops, one slow with many stops), and while such a system has a lot of technical implications, then it is also important to have a set number of stations the fast train stop on, if they first stop on Glostrup, but then also have to stop on Brøndbyøster, then we will suddenly see a trend of a fast train system, because of uninintended decentralisation of transit centers. If we have Glostrup with both BRT/LRT/MRT, Regional trains, and a metro for alternative connections for copenhagen, then we can sit back and relax as the train can wait until something like Valby, and overall not stop to many places if we plan out the important transit centers ahead.

Argument 3:
New development could be done beetween Rødovre Centrum and Glostrup, so while a lot of the areas are unused in the area, that simply makes room for development, connected straight to the Metro.

Argument 4:
As far as i can see the entire portion between Rødovre centrum and Brøndbyøster has to run underground, while on to Glostrup from what i can see there shoud be enough room to have significant parts of it not underground. This is simply to say that i don't know if the extention will be that more expensive to Glostrup, but atleast it is worth noting.

Again this is just how i would argue for the extention of the Metro to Glostrup instead of brøndbyøster, i don't have any fancy reports to properly analyse it, i just think overall it is a more futureproof solution.


----------



## bongo-anders

I was trying to looking for but with no luck and I´m not even sure that it was Københavns Kommune that published it.


----------



## bongo-anders

Here it is but apparently its only Rødovre Centrum and not all the way to Brøndbyøster.


http://ing.dk/artikel/metro-milliarder-skal-daekke-hele-hovedstaden-159221


----------



## bongo-anders

But the line does reach Vestbanen near Brøndbyøster so maybe ing.dk is just wrong.


----------



## hans280

^^Wow! We're really talking massive public subsidies here. I have followed the debate in Paris, and the metro company is unwilling to prolong lines into the suburbs unless there's a massive density of population in the targeted areas - on account it is a losing proposition. It took them more than a decade to decide prolonging line 4 to its new terminus in Montrouge (just south of Paris). Already in its first month the new station registered an average 36,000 travellers per day. 

The metro stations outside Copenhagen (and, for that matter, inside Copenhagen) are mostly nowhere near that kind of passenger numbers. Hence a big chunk of the funding will have to come from other sources than the future passengers.


----------



## D K

hans280 said:


> ^^Wow! We're really talking massive public subsidies here. I have followed the debate in Paris, and the metro company is unwilling to prolong lines into the suburbs unless there's a massive density of population in the targeted areas - on account it is a losing proposition. It took them more than a decade to decide prolonging line 4 to its new terminus in Montrouge (just south of Paris). Already in its first month the new station registered an average 36,000 travellers per day.
> 
> The metro stations outside Copenhagen (and, for that matter, inside Copenhagen) are mostly nowhere near that kind of passenger numbers. Hence a big chunk of the funding will have to come from other sources than the future passengers.


Line 14 in Paris in currently being prolongated in its northern end.


----------



## hans280

D K said:


> Line 14 in Paris in currently being prolongated in its northern end.


Yes, but that takes place to relieve massive pressure in line 13, which is totally saturated (on the northern half of its trajectory) during rush hours. In other words, it is to address a known, demonstrated lack of capacity. In general the STIF (the Paris region's transport authority) doesn't make metro lines to develop certain neighbourhoods; they do it reactively when traffic problems have become just too severe.


----------



## Nikolaj

bongo-anders said:


> I was trying to looking for but with no luck and I´m not even sure that it was Københavns Kommune that published it.


Guess it is this one. It is the Ministry of Transport publishing it back in February 2012.

http://www.trm.dk/~/media/Files/Pub...et banebetjening i håndfladen-WEBigenigen.pdf


----------



## bongo-anders

Yes it is!!!!!!

Its on Page 27 and 28.

An estimated cost of 7,9 billion kroner (including 50% budget reserve), 4,9 kilometers of tunnels between Flintholm and Brøndbyøster and 4 stations in total

The location of 2 of the stations is a given, Brøndbyøster Station and Rødovre Centrum.

The 2 others is located in the area between Ålekistevej/Jydeholmen/Hyltebjerg Allé in the Vanløse area and the area around Nyholms Allé/Valhøjs Allé in the northern part of Brøndbyøster.


----------



## flapane

Hi there,
I'm trying to understand whether I can buy a 10 ticket klippekort (2 zones) and use, let's say, 6 of them in the city centre, and then use 2 or more tickets together to get to the airport, which is in zone 4. 
In this way, I wouldn't waste the remaining 2 zones tickets, and wouldn't buy another single ticket for 3 zones to get to the airport.
Any hints?
Thanks in advance


----------



## kapo311

flapane said:


> Hi there,
> I'm trying to understand whether I can buy a 10 ticket klippekort (2 zones) and use, let's say, 6 of them in the city centre, and then use 2 or more tickets together to get to the airport, which is in zone 4.
> In this way, I wouldn't waste the remaining 2 zones tickets, and wouldn't buy another single ticket for 3 zones to get to the airport.
> Any hints?
> Thanks in advance


Yes you can, but 6+2=8, so you still have 2 left over, or did i misunderstood you?


----------



## flapane

Thanks a lot for your answer!
Yes, I'll have 2 spare tickets. I guess I'll keep them as a souvenir, because if I'm not wrong they're being phased out.


----------



## bongo-anders

Yes I think its 1st of October that is the last day of the klippekort, after that is the Rejsekort (similar to Oyster Card) and single ticket that will be sold.

Also the 24 and 72 hour Citypass (valid in zone 1-4) and 24 hour transportation card (all zones) will be sold after that date.


----------



## flapane

I see why: I have to convalidate it every time, while I noticed that 99% of the residents either buy a single tkt on board, or use a contactless card. Maybe they want to remove those old validating machines. 
Still, if they'll make it available via smartphone App in the future, it would be great... 

Sent from my T-Mobile Vibrant using Tapatalk


----------



## bongo-anders

Yes the yellow validating machines will be removed.


But its already possible to buy tickets via an APP or by SMS (text message) as you suggested.

It is however not possible to buy your tickets onboard, you have to have a valid ticket/rejsekort when you board the train.


----------



## flapane

Yes I know it's possible to buy them via App, but if klippekort are being phased out, I guess they'll remove the option to buy them (or maybe not, which would be good to hear). 

Sent from my T-Mobile Vibrant using Tapatalk


----------



## Urbanus

flapane said:


> Yes I know it's possible to buy them via App, but if klippekort are being phased out, I guess they'll remove the option to buy them (or maybe not, which would be good to hear).
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile Vibrant using Tapatalk


Klippekort will not be removed from the app right away. It hasn't been decided when (or if).


----------



## flapane

I didn't know that, thanks. 

Sent from my T-Mobile Vibrant using Tapatalk


----------



## bongo-anders

Here are the most recent airphotos from the cityring construction sites, just clickl on the photo in the article and you can then scroll left or right,

http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/nyheder/nyhedsartikler/2014/se+luftfotos+af+metrobyggepladserne


----------



## bongo-anders

The TBM Nora has reached its 3rd station Aksel Møllers Have today.

It then only need to drill past Frederiksberg before it reach Frederiksberg Allé,

It it is then transported back to its starting position at Nørrebroparken where it will drill northeast to Sortedams Sø

Tria is only a few weeks away from Nuuks Plads (the station before Aksel Møllers Have) so its only 1,5 stations behind.

It has the same journey to do as Nora.

Minerva and Eva will soon start the short journey from the control center at Otto Busses Vej to København H.

They will then be transported a around 1 kilometer back to Søndre Boulevard where they will start drilling towards Frederiksberg Allé where they also will be transported away on trucks.

Their last journey will be from Sortedams Sø and then through the downtown area to København H


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ards-nordhavn-metro-contract.html?channel=542
> 
> *Copenhagen awards Nordhavn metro contract*
> Thursday, June 12, 2014
> 
> COPENHAGEN metro authority Metroselskabet has awarded the first contract for construction works on the 3km Nordhavn line, which will branch off the Cityring circle line near Østerport.
> 
> The €150m contract, which has been awarded to a consortium of Züblin and Hochtief, covers the construction of the 2km underground section of the branch, which will run in twin-bore tunnels, and the construction and fitting out of the station at Nordhavn.
> 
> Construction is due to start at the end of this year and the completed tunnels will be handed over to Metroselskabet in 2019.
> 
> Metroselskabet says Ansaldo STS will be responsible for installation of railway equipment on the extension.
> 
> The Nordhavn branch will operate as part of the future Line M4


----------



## bongo-anders

Minerva is only a few days away from the launch, the picture is taken by local SCC member NGU.


So only Eva is missing and then all 4 TBM´s is running.




Never give up said:


> TBM Minerva ready to go, at the start chamber at Otto Bussesvej. First stop Sønder Boulevarden and then on to the Central station.


----------



## bongo-anders

Tria reached its second station yesterday when it arrived at Nuuks Plads.


So its exactly one station behind Nora thats is located at Aksel Møllers Have.


----------



## bongo-anders

Nora has now leaved Aksel Møllers Have and is on its way towards Frederiksberg and later Frederiksberg Allé.


Minerva is afaik still at Otto Busses Vej preparing to be launched.


----------



## bongo-anders

Danish newspaper BT has made a short video about Tria


http://www.bt.dk/danmark/se-den-unikke-video-kom-med-ned-i-metrobyggeriet


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...iew/cross-oeresund-rail-network-proposed.html
> 
> *Cross-Øresund rail network proposed*
> 30 Jun 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUROPE: Proposals to extend the København metro to Malmö and develop an integrated regional rail network form an integral part of the Øresund 2070 vision unveiled during the Øresundshuset regional conference at Almedalen on June 30.
> 
> According to the President of Skanska Sweden Pierre Olofsson and his counterpart from the technical consultancy Sweco, Åsa Bergman, ‘the Øresund region is a growth engine, not only for Sweden and Denmark but for the whole Northern Europe’. Following an analysis of the region's challenges up to 2070, the two companies have prepared ‘a series of concrete proposals’ for investment to maintain and develop the region’s competitive position.
> 
> With the region’s population expected to grow by a million inhabitants over the next half century, Skanska and Sweco say this will place ‘higher demands on the transport system’, requiring investment in transport and housing plus ‘increased integration across the Strait’ to create conditions for growth and employment. To optimise the relationship between transport and housing, they envisage that much of the urban development should be concentrated in a ‘densified’ København – Malmö – Lund – Helsingborg corridor.
> 
> Skanska and Sweco suggest that investment should be focused on public transport and cycling, to reduce the need for car use, calling for more fixed links across the Øresund and the development of a regional rail hub at København Airport. Road and rail tunnels of 15 km and [email protected];km respectively are planned between Helsingborg and Helsingør, carrying both passenger and freight services. These could be built by 2025 under a 30-year PPP concession, at an estimated cost of SKr25bn. The tunnel could carry an orbital rail link connecting the current ‘Lille Nord’ route from Hillerød to Helsingør with Helsingborg, Hässleholm and Åhus.
> 
> Further south, Skanska and Sweco recommend an extension of the København metro network from Kastrup to Malmö, and greater integration of regional rail services to offer direct links between suburbs in both countries. Tram routes would be created in København, Helsingbørg, Lund and Malmö by around 2030.
> 
> A separate fixed link would carry high speed trains linking Sweden and Norway with mainland Europe, while the current Øresund link would be expanded to accomodate bicycles, connected to a 300 km network of ‘super bike paths’. A multi-level node at København Airport would provide connections between international air services, high speed and regional trains and the metro


----------



## bongo-anders

Construction update from the metro tbm´s


----------



## bongo-anders

Eva started drilling today so now all 4 machines are at work.


And Nora is now very close to break through the station box at Frederiksberg, I don't know if we talk days or weeks.


----------



## hans280

bongo-anders said:


> And Nora is now very close to break through the station box at Frederiksberg, I don't know if we talk days or weeks.


Do we know what is the average progression per work day? I must say that it looks pretty fast to me - but then again I have mostly been following tunnel projects in the Alps and, presumably, it takes much longer to hack one's way through solid granite.


----------



## bongo-anders

The TBM´s can do 125 cm per hour.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

@ Bongo-anders

What happens to Minerva when it has finished it's little loop around the control and maintenance center?

Won't it end up in the tube behind Nora?


----------



## bongo-anders

No its divided in 5 stages.


Stage 1

Nora and Tria will drill from Nørrebroparken to Frederiksberg Allé.

Stage 2 

Minerva and Eva will drill from the maintenance center to Søndre Boulevard


Stage 3

Nora and Tria will then be transported back to Nørrebroparken where they will drill towards Sortedams sø.


Stage 4

Minerva and Eva is turned around at Søndre Boulevard and drills towards Frederiksberg Allé.


Stage 5 Minerva and Eva is then transported to Sortedams Sø where they will drill towards the central station and Søndre Boulevard.



Hochtief and Züblin will build the tunnel to Nordhavnen, they will use 2 of their own TBM´s that will drill from Nordhavnen towards Sortedams Sø.

The contract to build the line above ground from Nordhavn to Orientkaj will be awarded in the fall.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Thanks. I'm sure that there are good reasons for doing it like that. But it sounds unnecessarily complicated


----------



## bongo-anders

Its because they have to get det dirt out they escavate and being a circular route they have to split it up.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

When are these extensions supposed to be finished?


----------



## onetwothree

bongo-anders said:


> Construction update from the metro tbm´s





Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> When are these extensions supposed to be finished?


The main ring was supposed to open in 2018 but is delayed by about a year at this point. The smaller branch off to the north should open about a year after the rest, if memory serves me right (don't know how the delays affect that, though)


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

onetwothree said:


> The main ring was supposed to open in 2018 but is delayed by about a year at this point. The smaller branch off to the north should open about a year after the rest, if memory serves me right (don't know how the delays affect that, though)


Oke, that's fast.
The whole circle line is done with 2 24/7 teams?
(2019 isn't that late compared to some irrelevant dutch project.)


----------



## korbendallas

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Oke, that's fast.
> The whole circle line is done with 2 24/7 teams?
> (2019 isn't that late compared to some irrelevant dutch project.)


There are 4 Tunnel boring machines going 24/7. So 4 teams i guess.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

korbendallas said:


> There are 4 Tunnel boring machines going 24/7. So 4 teams i guess.


On A 24 Hour scheme that makes 8/12 teams right?


----------



## bongo-anders

I don't know if it's 8 our 12 hour shifts but they are drilling 24/7.


----------



## bongo-anders

Its now confirmed that the metro will be delayed with 7 months because of the many complaints and lawsuits.

http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/nyheder/nyhedsartikler/2014/cityringen+nye+robuste+rammer



The City Circle line will have new and robust framework 
With the parliamentary adoption of the new metrolov and a new timetable for the opening of the City Circle is again a clear framework for subway construction. 

After the parliamentary adoption of a new law to ensure a clear framework for subway construction, the Metro company over the summer negotiated a new schedule with the contractors on the City Circle. The negotiations have now been completed and means that Cityringen opening set for July 2019, seven months later than originally anticipated. 

Thus, there is a clear and robust framework for the rest of the construction period on the City Circle, which replaces the changing environment and many construction stop that has characterized the Metro construction in the past year. 
*
The result of the negotiations between Metro company and contractors Copenhagen Metro Team and Ansaldo STS means that significant uncertainties about the project is limited significantly. The agreement provides that: 

Cityringen opening date determined to July to 2019. 
Cityringen capital budget increased overall by 4 per cent., Equivalent to 1.0 billion. kr. 
The 4 per cent. covers two items: expenses due to the increased construction period (EUR 0.7 billion. kr.) - and additional costs to neighboring damages as a result of the new law (0.3 billion. kr.). 
Moreover lost passenger revenue and higher interest payments on 0.2 billion. kr. 
The total cost of the delay thus constitute 1.2 billion. kr. 
The schedule is simplified, so reporting of progress in the future can be simplified. This follows Metroselskabet NAOD recommendations to make reporting schedule more unique. 

It introduces additional incentives to ensure rapid progress and increase the focus on the work environment. 
Contract terms on pay and working conditions tightened so Metroselskabet are better able to take action against subcontractors if they do not meet the contract requirements for compliance with applicable wage and employment. 
Metro company's Chairman, Mr Christophersen, would recommend the Board to join the new agreement. He says: 

"The metro project has been through a difficult period of many construction ban in the past year. Transport Minister and Parliament have the law guaranteed fixed limits for the remainder of the construction period, and with Metroselskabet new agreement, we look forward to put an end to this process and move forward so that we can finalize the City Circle to the delight of the many future passengers, citizens and guests of the capital. "

"We've got a sensible outcome to the negotiations, and with the new law restricted the substantial risk that was too large delays and cost overruns if the vague boundaries of the project continued. At the same time, the agreement contains important initiatives to provide Metroselskabet better chance of ensuring decent wages and working conditions and a good working environment among all employees on the project, "adds Mr Christophersen. 

Metro Company's Board will hear the case at its next meeting on. 29th August where they will decide to discontinue the agreement for approval by the Metro company's owners, the state, the City of Copenhagen and Frederiksberg.


----------



## bongo-anders

A short description of the case.


The old schedule depended on a 24 hour working schedule but the Construction Act didn´t specify that it also involved the construction of the stations.


So alot of people around Nørrebroparken, Central Station and Marmorkirken complained about the high level of noise in the late evenings.


This new act will make up for this but alot of time has been used on it.


----------



## bongo-anders

Nora has reached Frederiksberg.













Nora has drilled 2,5 kilometers and Tria 1,6 kilometers and should be very close to Aksel Møllers Have.

Minerva and Eva has only drilled a few 100 meters each.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

What's the reason of the line towards 'orientkaj'?
Is the havn district redeveloped like A lot of European cities?


----------



## korbendallas

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> What's the reason of the line towards 'orientkaj'?
> Is the havn district redeveloped like A lot of European cities?


They are certainly trying to do so, using the metro line as a catalyst for development, and financing the metro line by selling land to investors. It's roughly the same model used for the ørestad metro line.

It wouldn't surprise me if they extended the line further to the cruise ship terminal.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

My first thought concerning the line actually considerd it serving A Cruise terminal (funny that it might actually happen)


----------



## bongo-anders

The second stage of Nordhavnsmetroen (or possible the full monty) is expected in 2028/29 and will eventual do a full circle around Nordhavnen.

I don´t now if they will do it in one take or in stages. 
As this line is going to be build over ground is therefore possible to build one or 2 stations at a time as the city developement continues.

So in short its nowhere to say if they will expand out to the cruisepier before that date.


----------



## bongo-anders

Here is a map showing the location of the first 2 stations on the Nordhavn line.


----------



## bongo-anders

Alsaldo STS will introduce the new rolling stock for M3 and M4 at this year's Innotrans in Berlin later this month.

I hope to see some pictures of the interior as I'm guessing it will look alot like the current fleet on the outside.


----------



## bongo-anders

Züblin and Hochtief is getting ready to build the Nordhavn metro.




Never give up said:


> Work has started on Nordhavn metro station.
> Note, it is not the Italien companies who are building the circle line.


----------



## bongo-anders

the working schedule has changed.















Nora and Tria First had to drill from Nørrebroparken to Frederiksberg Allé

Now thay are drilling to Sønder Boulevard instead.


Instead of being transported back to Nørrebroparken they will instead be transported to Øster Søgade where they will drill through the city center to København H.


Minerva and Eva will drill towards København H as previous planned but instead of being turned around at Sønder Boulevard and drill to Frederiksberg Allé they will be transported to Nørrebroparken and then drill towards Øster Søgade.


----------



## bongo-anders

Tria has reached Aksel Møllers Have so now there are 3 stations out of 17 that are connected by both tunnels.


It doesn´t looks like the progress map is updated but when it is I will post it.


Some small facts.


Nora has drilled 2,5 kilometers
Tria has drilled almost 2 kilometers


The total amount that is drilled are 5,5 kilometers (out of 31,5) so Minerva and Eva has drilled a little bit more that 1 kilometers so I think that Minerva is very very close to Sønder Boulevard.


----------



## bongo-anders




----------



## bongo-anders

The first pictures of the new M3/M4 metro trains has emerged, It was on display at this years Innotrans in Berlin.




All credits to MetroHenrik from Jernbanen.dk



















And one from Railway Gazette


----------



## dimlys1994

^^All looks the same, but really what's the difference between M1/M2 and M3/M4 line models?


----------



## bongo-anders

There is more standing room compared to the old one and the seats looks more easy to clean, oohh and the headlights are different 


Another small difference is the routemap on the ceiling.














But you do off course ask for technical differences and I´m not sure if there are any.

The top speed is 80 km/h and that is the same as the old one.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

I don't like the formation of the headlights.. (might be quite effective tough.)


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

Who is the producer of the Copenhagen metro-sets (old & new)? Looks a bit CAF'ish to me.


----------



## Never give up

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> Who is the producer of the Copenhagen metro-sets (old & new)? Looks a bit CAF'ish to me.


Not CAF but Ansaldo.

Spot the difference between 1st and 2nd generation.
They have the same dimensions and door spacing but otherwise will not run on the M1 and M2 lines.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

Thanks.

Different windows on the doors and no grey stripe on the bottom of the box.


----------



## bongo-anders

I think that the black window frames looks good with the white.


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog.

Yes it looks nice. They could do the black "connector stripe" between windows too.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

bongo-anders said:


> I think that the black window frames looks good with the white.


Thanks for explaining what feature I dislike about the train. :nuts:

Had a bit of difficulty to think about the right frase to use.

*Off-topic:*
(Speaking 'bout transport, today 'Parool (article is in Dutch, use Google, Bing or something else to translate)'; local Amsterdam-oriented newspaper had an extensive article about what feature is missing form Amsterdam's cyclying network.. Copenhagen's -blue coloured- cycling 'highways', according to the 'cycling specialist' quoted in the paper)


----------



## bongo-anders

Whaaat :nuts: 

Lets just agree to disagree :cheers:


----------



## bongo-anders

They have started to build platform screen doors at Femøren and Kastrup stations.

These stations are the one closest to Copenhagen Airport on the M2 line.


----------



## bongo-anders

Metroselskabet has released some concept drawings of how the spaces upon the new stations will look like.


København H (Central Station)




Rådhuspladsen (City Hall Square)




Nørrebro Station




Trianglen (the one near Parken Stadium)




Gammel Strand




Østerport Station





Kongens Nytorv (kings New Square)





http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/nyheder/nyhedsartikler/2014/se+de+nye+stationsforpladser+i+kbh


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

I assume capacityissues will be addressed with the new stops..


----------



## bongo-anders

I do not think there is capacity issues, the line is expected to transport 240.000 each day so I´m guessing that the max capacity is larger than that.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

I meant the line that is currently running, I heard some people saying that some stops are not fully adapted to the number of trains (off)loading large amounts of people within A short period of time.


----------



## moveteam

^^ Yep, the central part of M1/M2 can get extremely crowded in rush hour.
Which is why they are installing platform doors on all overground stations thus decreasing the interval between each train to 100 seconds.

Example from the only overground station on the Circle Line:










And if necessary, platforms and trains are prepared for an extra car.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

What is the interval @ this moment? (I'm having issues with wikipedia)
And are subterraineal stations easily extended, or do they only need to add A bit of platform & nothing else?

Edit 1.0: oke, wikipedia works again.. got the answers..

Follow-up questions, is the 100 sec. Headway only for the shared track?
And, how many passengers does the bussiest station process during an average day?


----------



## korbendallas

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> What is the interval @ this moment? (I'm having issues with wikipedia)
> And are subterraineal stations easily extended, or do they only need to add A bit of platform & nothing else?
> 
> Edit 1.0: oke, wikipedia works again.. got the answers..
> 
> Follow-up questions, is the 100 sec. Headway only for the shared track?
> And, how many passengers does the bussiest station process during an average day?


Yes, 100 seconds is for the shared track. see http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/rejseinformation/koereplan

Nørreport is the busiest with 38100 passengers/day. 
http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/facts+om+metroen/statistik/passagertal/passagertal+per+station


----------



## bongo-anders

I also think that the interchange stations at Østerport, Frederiksberg, Kongens Nytorv and København H will take some pressure off from Nørreport.


----------



## moveteam

Don't rememeber if this map has been posted before...

Showing the approved M4 branch of the Circle Line (South & North Harbour lines) and a proposed ring line with a branch to Malmö.


----------



## dimlys1994

Where M5 line on map?


----------



## moveteam

dimlys1994 said:


> Where M5 line on map?


I think it's reserved for the F-line on the S-train. The plan is to upgrade the entire S-train network with driverless trains - starting with the newest and high-frequent line F as a _pilot_ project. But why the line can't keep its letter - no idea - seems stupid! :lol:


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Oke what the .... 5 new metrolines.. :nuts:
How fast are those going to be built?
Is Copenhagen going to grow to 2 million people in 20 years or is there another reason for this fast expansion?


----------



## bongo-anders

Copenhagen has always been behind when it comes to metro/tram etc, before the metro opened there was only suburban S-trains with a single core line.

That's also why bicycling is popular. 

I wonder if we will ever see a Malmö metro but the second harbour crossing will come at a point because the current one is nearing its capacity 

The proposal I have seen for M6 or M7 only involves a line from the central station to Prags Boulevard with the possibility to extend it to the former industrial areas on North Amager and also Malmö.


----------



## bongo-anders

There is missing 2 other proposals.

Extending M1/M2 or both from Flintholm station to Rødovre and Brøndbyøster station.

Extending M4 towards Hvidovre Hospital from Ny Ellebjerg, even though Frederiksberg Municipal wants it to go in their direction instead.


Another proposal is a light rail from Nørrebro station along Frederiksundsvej (major road going west out of Copenhagen) and in the end reaching the light rail circle line.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Thank you bongo-anders,

Very nice of you to explain the situation and adding some extra information.

You're very helpful on this thread.


----------



## moveteam

bongo-anders said:


> There is missing 2 other proposals.
> 
> Extending M1/M2 or both from Flintholm station to Rødovre and Brøndbyøster station.
> 
> Extending M4 towards Hvidovre Hospital from Ny Ellebjerg, even though Frederiksberg Municipal wants it to go in their direction instead.
> 
> 
> Another proposal is a light rail from Nørrebro station along Frederiksundsvej (major road going west out of Copenhagen) and in the end reaching the light rail circle line.


They're actually on the map, just represented as three dots.

As for the M6/M7 proposals - have seen different proposals.
What's the next step for the Malmō branch?


----------



## bongo-anders

Yes they are, funny that i didn´t notice this before 


I don´t know what´s the progress with the Malmö metro is.


----------



## hans280

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Oke what the .... 5 new metrolines.. :nuts:
> How fast are those going to be built?
> Is Copenhagen going to grow to 2 million people in 20 years or is there another reason for this fast expansion?


If I have understood it correctly the new lines M6 and M7 are proposed in a master plan developed by the Copenhagen Municipal Authority? Given that a significant amount of the funding will have to come from the national government, we may assume that the final word has not been said about these plans. My guess would be that they "aim high" in order to get at least a line from Broenshoej via the Rigshospitalet (the university hospital) to the central station.


----------



## bongo-anders

I´m not totally sure about that because the new deal about the Sydhavnsmetro means that Copenhagen Municipal takes all the responsibility for building the Nord and Sydhavnsmetro.

The governtment has however handed over their share in the city developement company By & Havn to the Municipal.


I don´t know if this deal also affects new lines besides M4.


----------



## bongo-anders

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^All looks the same, but really what's the difference between M1/M2 and M3/M4 line models?



This article in danish tells the difference between the new and old trains.


The largest differences are LED lighs and a top speed of 90 km/h instead of 80 km/h.


http://ing.dk/artikel/her-er-koebenhavns-nye-metrotog-171394


----------



## bongo-anders

Minerva has reached Sønder Boulevard. :cheers:


----------



## Nikolaj

Dooie_Amsterdammert said:


> Oke what the .... 5 new metrolines.. :nuts:
> How fast are those going to be built?
> Is Copenhagen going to grow to 2 million people in 20 years or is there another reason for this fast expansion?


Depending on what you statistically include in Copenhagen - yes or no.

The Danish government (Naturstyrelsen) has - based on functional criteria - defined 5 Danish cityregions/metropolitan regions - and based on this definition the Copenhagen Metropolitan Region is expected to grow from 1,97 mio. in 2014 to 2,3 mio. in 2040. 

If you take the most narrow definition of Copenhagen (1,25 mio. in 2014 in the continuous build-up area) which does not include a number of suburbs, which for a number of local and political reasons refused to be included in in statistical definition of the continuously build-up area of Copenhagen, the poulation is expected to grow to allmost 1,6 mio. in 2040.


----------



## bongo-anders

According to Danmarks Statistik there lives 1.246.611 in Copenhagen and its no political hocus pocus that makes that number.

The metro area is as you also say 1.950.430 and that number includes Køge, Roskilde, Hundested, Hillerød etc.


The number of citizens in a town or city is measured on build up areas so outlying towns and suburbs doesn´t count.


"This is a list of the largest cities. Statistics Denmark shall prepare an annual statement of the population of Denmark's cities. The statement is based on the urban definition, which requires a coherent area of at least 200 people and where the distance between the two houses not exceeding 200 meters. If a break in the settlement pattern due to the presence of major public facilities - parks, cemeteries, etc. - included settlements on both sides are on the same urban area. [1] Particularly in the Copenhagen area, settlements that were previously counted as independent, eventually grew into a larger total urban area"

http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danmarks_største_byer


----------



## Nikolaj

A number of suburbs that fulfills the 200 requirement was previously included in the statistically "continuous build-up area" of Copenhagen. That included at least Birkerød, Hørsholm and some of the southern suburbs. At that time - in 1998 - the population of the continuous build-up area was thus reduced from 1.379.000 to 1.069.000 (since that the population has increased to 1,25 mio.). According to newspaper stories back then, the change was partly becouse of political pressure of from Birkerød and Hørsholm, who did not wan't to be seen as a part of Greater Copenhagen. If you look at Google Earth or any other satellite map it is very difficult to se how the official definition applies to to the distinction to why Ishøj is included in Copenhagen but not Greve/Hundige, or Albertslund vs. Taastrup or where the 200 m zone between Hørsholm and Copenhagen is located.

http://www.statistikbanken.dk/statbank5a/default.asp?w=1920


----------



## bongo-anders

Well according to the wikipedia article then Greve Strand is included (Hundige, Mosede Strand, Greve Midtby and Karlslunde).

Greve Strand has 40.773 inhabitants so the aprox 8.000 others who also lives in Greve kommune isn´t included in Storkøbenhavn.


Birkerød is seperated by Rude Skov, Frederikslund Skov skov and farmlands


Rungsted/Hørsholm is clearly surrounded by forrest and farming fields

I can´t judge if the coastline between Vedbæk and Rundsted Marina is build up or not but Trørød Skov is definately in the way.
But I suspect that Danmarks statistik knows what they are doing


----------



## Svartmetall

It's really great to see Denmark investing so much in the public transport in Copenhagen. I wish Stockholm was building its tunnelbana as fast as you guys are down there. You should start trolling Swedish politicians (especially Stockholmers) to see if you can start a tunnelbana war with us. :lol:


----------



## bongo-anders

I think we have enough wars with Swedish politicians, but I must say that I envy your light rail development, ours haven't even started construction yet.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ You have a heavy rail ring railway line. That beats our Tvärbanan in my opinion.


----------



## bongo-anders

That is correct, but wierdly enough one tends to forget that its out there, perhaps its the reason why they want to rebrand it to M5.


On other news, the platform screen doors is installed at Femøren on M2



JayniX said:


> Update on construction of the doors for the open platforms on the existing M1 and M2 metro. The picture below is from Femøren. The line to the airport will be the first to complete, then the line to Vestamager and lastly the part from Lindevang to Vanløse:


----------



## dj4life

Svartmetall said:


> It's really great to see Denmark investing so much in the public transport in Copenhagen. I wish Stockholm was building its tunnelbana as fast as you guys are down there. You should start trolling Swedish politicians (especially Stockholmers) to see if you can start a tunnelbana war with us. :lol:


The construction of a new branch will start in 2016 and the new trains will be delivered in 2017. Also, we already have a huge project being realised - Citybanan.


----------



## Nikolaj

bongo-anders said:


> Well according to the wikipedia article then Greve Strand is included (Hundige, Mosede Strand, Greve Midtby and Karlslunde).
> 
> Greve Strand has 40.773 inhabitants so the aprox 8.000 others who also lives in Greve kommune isn´t included in Storkøbenhavn.
> 
> 
> Birkerød is seperated by Rude Skov, Frederikslund Skov skov and farmlands
> 
> 
> Rungsted/Hørsholm is clearly surrounded by forrest and farming fields
> 
> I can´t judge if the coastline between Vedbæk and Rundsted Marina is build up or not but Trørød Skov is definately in the way.
> But I suspect that Danmarks statistik knows what they are doing


You are right. Greve is included in Danmarks Statistiks calculation of the Capital Region. My mistake.


----------



## bongo-anders

It is more of a rapid transit system and is more in common with Hamburg and Berlins S-bahn than a "normal" german S-Bahn. 

It shares no tracks or signalling system with the Regionaltog (our version of a commuter rail) and long distance trains.

Even the overhead lines is different at 1,650 V DC Overhead lines while the normal railroads are at 25 kV 50 Hz AC.

Its also grade seperated from all traffic methods meaning no railroad crossings etc. and besides a small bridge near Farum Station the line is either double or quadruple tracked.


----------



## bongo-anders

MT Højgaard has been choosen to outfit all the stations on the M3/4 circle line.

All floors will be made of granite.
The walls will be made of one or more of these materials, terracotta, limestone, granite and brick and will be made in 5 different colours.

http://byensejendom.dk/article/mt-hojgaard-skal-opfore-17-stationer-til-cityringen-14047


----------



## kalaha

Attus said:


> Overhead wires are "forgotten".


And you should NOT fly a kite near the overhead wires! :nuts:


----------



## bongo-anders

One of my friends work at the metro and he has taken this picture from somewhere behind Minerva.

Minerva is at the moment located around Eskildsgade in the Vesterbro district.


----------



## bongo-anders

Eva has reached Sønder Boulevard and therefore also the city circle itself :cheers:





Tria and Nora should also be very close to respectively Frederiksberg and Frederiksberg Allé


----------



## hans280

^^Impressive, bongo-anders. Where do you find these maps showing drilling progress? I have been looking on m.dk but they don't seem to provide such detailed information.


----------



## Urbanus

hans280 said:


> ^^Impressive, bongo-anders. Where do you find these maps showing drilling progress? I have been looking on m.dk but they don't seem to provide such detailed information.


http://www.m.dk/#!/om+metroen/metrobyggeriet/status+paa+metrobyggeriet


----------



## korbendallas

Updated Aerial images from all the worksites.

http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/nyheder/nyhedsartikler/2014/billedgalleri+luftfotos


----------



## bongo-anders

Tria has finally reached Frederiksberg :cheers:


----------



## moveteam

^^ So is that around 8-9 km tunnels?


----------



## bongo-anders

Otto Busses Gade to Sønder Boulevard is 800 meters and I think the distance between the other stations are around 1,5 kilometers so the central core is closer to 6 kilometers of drilled tunnel than 8.

Remember that the total circle is around 21-22 kilometers with 15 stations.


----------



## hans280

*Rolling stock*

I have been reading the railway magazines' coverage of the recent Innotrans transport fair. One of the very few things the press in the UK, France and Germany can agree on is that the new metro trains for Copenhagen, which were displayed at the fair, are unbelievably "spartan" in the sense that there are almost no seats in them. - Now, the Metro company has already announced that there will be "fewer" seats in the trains on the ring line, but what they have in mind (I've seen photos) is truly extreme by most international measures. Does anyone know why they go so far in that direction? My best personal guess is that, although this is a circular line, they expect the vast majority of the passengers to spend only a few minutes in train, traveling through the centre of town between the main railway station and Oesterport.


----------



## korbendallas

Yes, they are indeed spartan. But as you also mention, the longest ride will be 12 minutes. In addition, the lines that feed the circle line cross it twice. S-train and regional trains cross at Østerport and København H, M1/M2 crosses at Kongens Nytorv/Frederiksberg. With that in mind, I suspect that most trips will be less than 6 minutes.

They removed seats from the M1/M2 lines, citing improved capacity and better passenger circulation within the train.


----------



## bongo-anders

As stated before most trips will be under 10 minutes so its only the old people and pregnant womens (or people with a injury) that need the seats.


----------



## bongo-anders

New updates from the metro´s website.

As you can see all 4 machines are drilling atm so no one is sidding still at one of the stations.

Normally they are at each station for 2-3 weeks to repair the drilling head etc.

My prediction is that the first TBM to reach the next station is Nora at Frederiksberg Allé followed by Minerva at København H (Central Station).


----------



## dimlys1994

Video about how workers making station levels:


----------



## hans280

And now we have reached Frederiksberg Alle!


----------



## bongo-anders

And about time, it arrived at Frederiksberg by the end of august so maybe a huge repair job was done at Frederiksberg.

Another reason could be that the Carlsberg Fault that is located in this area was a big obstacle.

http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlsbergforkastningen


----------



## bongo-anders

Here is the metro company´s own words on the breakthrough
Tria is expected at Frederiksberg Allé in 2 months time but there is no word on why Nora used over twice as much time.


http://m.dk/#!/stations/byggepladser/global/nora+fba


----------



## dimlys1994

Video of breakthrough:


----------



## bongo-anders

København H metro station is ready to receive the TBM´s Minerva and Eva after the floor has been casted.

They will arrive in the next 2 weeks, then dismantled and transported to Nørrebro Parken where their next leg will start.


----------



## bongo-anders

First stage of the installing of platform screen doors is ready, its the part of M2 between Amagerbro and the airport where all the outdoor stations is now installed with them.




JayniX said:


> Progress on the installation of doors on the existing metro M1 and M2.
> 
> Stage 1 of the project is completed with installation of doors on M2 between Øresund and Lufthavnen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/rejseinformation/planlagte+driftsaendringer/tidsplan+perrondoere
> 
> Occording to the above article work should be ongoing at Vestamager station now and begin shortly on the DR Byen to Vestamager branch: M1
> Work on this branch should complete by the end of march.
> 
> The last part covering, Vanløse, Flintholm and Lindevang is scheduled for Juli 2015


----------



## bongo-anders

The work on the tunnel entrance from the maintenance center is progressing well.

Its also around here the division chamber for the future Sydhavns line is located.





kapo311 said:


> Today's photos taken from the traffic control tower.
> 
> The tunnel entrance from CMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the site of Sydhavn line construction


----------



## bongo-anders

Eva has reached København H, the article is in Danish but there is a video.


http://jyllands-posten.dk/indland/ECE7398688/Se-Eva-på-700-ton-bryde-igennem-til-Hovedbanegården/


----------



## bongo-anders

Wait a minute :nuts:

Both Minerva and Eva reached the central station at the same time.


I was confused because first Ekstrabladet reported that Miverna arrived and then Jyllandsposen said that it was Eva.

But it was both. :lol:


Its in danish but google translate will probably do it for you.


http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/nyheder/nyhedsartikler/2015/tunnelgennembrud+hovedbanegaarden



Next destination for them is Nørrebroparken.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Video:


----------



## bongo-anders

New renders of Nordhavn metro station.




moveteam said:


> Oh and Cenario's latest renderings of the Nordhavn station. Rullende fortorv!


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Hi there, 
I think I already asked this question before, and since my current mobile connection la*c*ks speed, I'm afraid I have to ask (again?), what is the width of the underground platforms? And do these sizes differ amongst different stations?

Kind regards and thank you for answering or providing the link to A post that has the answer(s).

Yes, i will make a note of the answer, so i don't have to wonder again if someone has answered this (or any other question on ssc.com)


----------



## bongo-anders

I can't recall such questions but we have a saying here in Denmark that goes something like this, there is no stupid questions only stupid answers.:lol:

Its actually a good question but do we talk about the new ones on the city circle line or the current ones.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

bongo-anders said:


> I can't recall such questions but we have a saying here in Denmark that goes something like this, there is no stupid questions only stupid answers.:lol:
> 
> Its actually a good question but do we talk about the new ones on the city circle line or the current ones.


Is there a big difference between platforms on M1/2 and M3/4?

The island platforms seem pretty small with 2 escalators next to each other.
Is it something like 6 meters?


----------



## bongo-anders

The station boxes them self are 60x20 meters and the platforms have room for a 4 car train (a 3 car train is around 39 meters) so the platforms should be around 52 meters long.

I can't see anything about how wide the platform is but if each tunnel is around 6,5 meters wide then the metro platform should be around 13. But I'm just guessing.


----------



## bongo-anders

Kapo311 was visiting the city circle metro´s CMT today when they had an open house.

Sadly I was at work or else I would have been there. 




kapo311 said:


> The open house at CMC today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare occasion to be under a metro train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the light indicating the current station


----------



## bongo-anders

The danish Parliament has now changed the metrocityring bill so the Sydhavns metro is now part of it., its the light blue dotted line between Ny Ellebjerg and København H.

This new line will be ready 4 years after the rest of M3 and M4, in 2023 to be precisely.


*Metronet med 44 stationer vedtaget i Folketinget*


----------



## bongo-anders

I can´t remember if this map is posted but these 2 other projects is also part of the deal between the city council and the government.

A road tunnel under the Svanemøllebugten to Nordhavnen and a extension of the northern branch of M4 to the new landfills.

It will mean that somewhere in the future the cruise terminals at Oceankaj will have a metro station but I don´t dare to put a date on when that line is finished.


They are already building a division chamber at the current Nordhavnsvej so they can build the tunnel at a later state without disrupting the traffic.

The northern extension of M4 will be build above ground just like the current M1 at Ørestad.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-lrt-design-contract-awarded.html?channel=526
> 
> *Copenhagen Ring 3 LRT design contract awarded*
> Friday, February 06, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _COPENHAGEN metro authority Metroselskabet has appointed a joint venture of Arup and Rambøll to provide design services for the 27km Ring 3 light rail line, which will link 11 municipalities along the route of the Ring 3 highway on the western side of the city_
> 
> The line from Lundhofte in the north to Ishøj in the south will have 27 stations and services will operate every five minutes at peak times with an end-to-end journey time of around 55 minutes. A fleet of 27 low-floor LRVs will be required for the line, which is not expected to open before 2021.
> 
> Daily ridership is projected to be around 43,000 passengers per day, or 13-14 million passengers per year.
> 
> The project is budgeted at DKr 4bn ($US 610m) at 2013 prices, including a 15% contingency, with funding expected to come from the state (40%), municipalities (34%), and the Capital Region of Denmark (26%)
> 
> ...


----------



## bongo-anders

The Carlsberg station is progressing well.

Updates by Hafnia and Vester in the Copenhagen forum.




vester said:


> They have come along way with the bridge:






Hafnia said:


> The Bohr tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlsberg S-Station.


----------



## bongo-anders

We have focused alot of the M3/M4 construction but I found this map that shows that we have more than just the metro





Missing on the map (for good reasons) are.
M3, M4 finished between 2019 and 2023 (south harbour line)
Light rail in the ring 3 corridor between Ishøj, Vallensbæk, Glostrup, Herlev, Buddinge and Lyngby, finished in 2020
High speed railline from Ny Ellebjerg to Køge Nord between Jersie and Ølby and further on to Ringsted finished in 2018.


----------



## kalaha

^^Actually, missing for no good reason is regional trains via Ny Ellebjerg... or maybe it's just an old map ;-)

But yeah, if they will show everything onthere in the same way, then it will start to get crowded - maybe it is time for a re-design...


----------



## bongo-anders

Ohh I didn´t even notice that. :lol:


----------



## bongo-anders

British photographer Alastair Philip Wiper has visited the construction site of the new metro lines.

http://www.dezeen.com/2015/02/08/al...ruction-of-copenhagen-new-metro-line-denmark/


----------



## bongo-anders

Minerva is on the way up from the deep.












And there is also a video.

http://m.dk/#!/stations/byggepladser/global/kh+tbm+borehoved


----------



## bongo-anders

Nora has started her trip towards Enghave Plads.

But for some odd reason Minerva and Eva has reversed the drilling and is now behind København H, naaaah its just a small error on the map. :lol:

They have actually moved alot of the machine parts to Nørrebroparken and more transports are being planned for tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## hans280

bongo-anders said:


> But for some odd reason Minerva and Eva has reversed the drilling and is now behind København H, naaaah its just a small error on the map. :lol:
> 
> They have actually moved alot of the machine parts to Nørrebroparken and more transports are being planned for tonight and tomorrow night.


Maybe the drills are nuclear powered? If neutrinos are involved then, it appears, time can move backward. :lol:

Anders, do you know (I suppose this may have been discussed somewhere on this thread - in which case sorry!) why it was chosen to let Minerva and Eva run this quite short distance before picking them out of the underground and sending them to Nørrebroparken? It would have seemed more obvious to let them continue their run under the old city in a northerly direction. Maybe this is dictated by the speed with which they can ready the station rooms along the route?


----------



## korbendallas

hans280 said:


> Maybe the drills are nuclear powered? If neutrinos are involved then, it appears, time can move backward. :lol:
> 
> Anders, do you know (I suppose this may have been discussed somewhere on this thread - in which case sorry!) why it was chosen to let Minerva and Eva run this quite short distance before picking them out of the underground and sending them to Nørrebroparken? It would have seemed more obvious to let them continue their run under the old city in a northerly direction. Maybe this is dictated by the speed with which they can ready the station rooms along the route?


Yes, It is dictated quite heavily by when they can have the station rooms ready. With Minerva and Eva, one was about a month in front of the other leaving Sønder Boulevard, but emerged on the same day at København H, due to the station box not being ready.

They have probably also considered where the dirt comes out of the ground, and the tunnel elements go in. The dirt is transported to Nordhavn, and the tunnel elements can be delivered by ship to Nordhavn, this would mean less truck traffic through the city.


----------



## bongo-anders

I have never thought about that, Nørrebroparken and Sortedamsø is of course closer to Nordhavn so maybe thats the reason.

Besides I can´t locate a decent location of a tunnel construction site in the southern part of the circle so perhaps this is also the reason.

The site at Nørrebroparken is actually like a huge factory with a portal crane for the tunnel elements and huge bassins to place the dirt from the nights drilling.


----------



## bongo-anders

AOK has been underground and taken some photos.

http://www.aok.dk/byliv/under-jorden-se-de-vilde-billeder-af-metrobyggeriet


----------



## bongo-anders

The Metro has revealed some photos of the transportation of Eva.


Both Minerva and Eva will start on their second leg sometime during the summer.

http://m.dk/#!/stations/byggepladser/global/billedgalleri+tbmer+transporteres


----------



## hans280

bongo-anders said:


> Both Minerva and Eva will start on their second leg sometime during the summer.


Many thanks for these very interesting photos, Anders. 

So, Minerva and Eva will start on their second leg sometime "during the summer". Well... don't get me wrong: I don't want to single out the Copenhagen Metro company for criticism (things are similar across Western Europe and North America), but I can understand why our new-found competitors in East Asia are quietly smirking. In dictatorships like China, but also in democracies like Korea, the completion of a new metro line - from political decision to passenger service - rarely takes more than a few years. And people work day and night, including Sunday mornings and Christmas evenings. They definitely don't have "stand-by periods" of 5-6 months. hno:

It also used to be different in Europe: here in Paris (where I live) the first metro line ("la ligne une") entered into passenger service in 1900 - 22 months after the French National Assembly had approved the project. :cheers:


----------



## bongo-anders

I was wondering if it was because they can´t handle 4 drilling machines at a time at Nørrebroparken so perhaps they have to wait for Nora and Tria to be finished at Søndre Boulevard.


But I´m just guessing.



Btw they have corrected their mistake on the map.






Tria is located between Amicisvej og Nyvej on Frederiksberg and will reach Frederiksberg Allé in 2-3 weeks.

http://map.krak.dk/m/YNu6d


----------



## bongo-anders

The Sydhavnsmetro is coming closer and closer, the geological surveys are underway.




Never give up said:


> The possible site of the new Sluseholm metro station. The question is how much of Fordgraven will be filled up, or will it be under the planned island where the now closed Metro store is, to the right of the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geo boring at the site of Mozarts Plads station.
> I have heard rumours that this station may be called Kongens Enghave, as the present Enghave station will soon be renamed Carlsberg.




The first picture started a little debate, the second render of the station would have been located where the first picture is






Never give up said:


> Yes, that was the original plan, but there were so many protests about filling the Fordgraven up, that the politicians and the Metroselskabet promised they would reconsider the position of the station. So, we can hope for the best.
> 
> This was one of the proposals put forward in the hearing, paired with the original proposal.


----------



## bongo-anders

They have excavated the first of 7 floors at Marmorkirken station.

They are on a tight schedule because according to the schedule the 7 floors should be ready by spring 2016.

But the first TBM will also reach Marmorkirken in spring 2016 so its tight 






moveteam said:


> First floor, six more to go!
> 
> *Process at the Marble Church Station*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deepest station (at 37m) on the line.


----------



## bongo-anders

Tracks has been laid on the outbound side of the platform on the new Carlsberg station.




Never give up said:


> Lots of activity today at Carlsberg.
> The bridge, the cycle route to the left and more facade elements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracks have now been laid for the new S train station and platform elements are in place.
> Trains will be moved over to them at Easter, though the new station will not open until next year.




Tria can be expected at Frederiksberg Allé at any moment from now.

The press release said 2-3 weeks before arrival and tomorrow there has gone 2 weeks.


----------



## bongo-anders

More platform screen doors has been installed.




JayniX said:


> Door installation on the Metro stations over ground almost completed on the branches to the airport and Vestamager. Only Sundby and DR Byen stations left to go. Here is a picture from Ørestad station today:


----------



## bongo-anders

Tria has arrived at Frederiksberg Allé.

This means that all 3 stations on Frederiksberg has been drilled (Aksel Møllers Have, Frederiksberg and Frederiksberg Allé).

A total of 6 stations has been drilled out of 17 and Enghave Plads seems to be the 7th with Nora and Tria and Minerva and Eva will in the late summer make it number 8 when they reach Nørrebro.


----------



## bongo-anders

This it how it looks so far.

But the next 1/2 year or so will be a little bit more slow.

Right now its only Nora and Tria that are drilling because Minerva and Eva will first start up again from Nørrebroparken in the early summer.

But around that time both Nora and Tria has reached Søndre Boulevard and then its their time to be dismantled an moved to Sortedamssø where they will relaunch sometime during the late fall/start winter.

So in short, sometimes in the fall all 4 machines are at work again.


----------



## bongo-anders

Ground Survey has started for the Sydhavn Metro.


I have posted the photos from closest to the circle line and out to Ny Ellebjerg.


Fisketorvet, the construction site at the top of the corner is the Pandora HQ




Frederiksholmløbet




Slusen




Mozarts Plads








Ny Ellebjerg, the basic solution is to put the platform east of the main tracks (at the warehouse to the left in the picture)
The more futureproof (aka extending the line) is tu tunneling under the railroad tracks and put the platform next to the S-train line F platform.

There will also be build platforms on the airport line (the one on the top)

The other platforms are...

On the bridge is the Køge Bugt line on the S-train network served by line A and E.

The short terminus/Cul de sac platform is the S-train ring line F

The long platform going under the bridge is for trains in and out of the central station, in 2018 it will almost exclusively be for the new Copenhagen-Køge-Ringsted high speed line.

A flyover will be build west of the station (right in this picture to lead the high speed line under the airport line.


----------



## bongo-anders

They are preparing to lay track on the tunnel between Otto Busses vej and Søndre Boulevard so they can testdrive the trains.

The testdrive will start this summer so soon we will see the first trains on the circle line.









According to the description on this photo they are preparing to connect the tunnel to the division chamber for the Sydhavnsmetro.


----------



## bongo-anders

The outbound track at the future Carlsberg station is done and ready for service tomorrow. 

There is now room to make the platform that is ready tomorrow.



Never give up said:


> The realigned tracks for the west bound S trains through the future Carlsberg station are now connected and will be opened for trafic on monday.
> Construction has started on the Valby cycle route seen on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the other side showing the widened platform, following the new allignment, at Enghave station.


----------



## bongo-anders

This project between Ølby and Jersie is part of the Copenhagen-Ringsted high speed line where a interchange station at Køge Nord is build.

But since this work is on the S-train line I will place the photo´s here instead of the Denmark Railways thread.


Taking the back trail to Køge Nord station 

The crane in the background is where they are building a tunnel for the commuter trains that will connect downtown Køge with the new high speed line.


----------



## 1993matias

What if you could re-design the bus network in and around Copenhagen? Well, I did wonder, and after a lot of work, thoughts and dilemmas, I present to you:

*Copenhagen fantasy bus map 2015*









I have taken care not to reduce bus service anywhere. Some places even got new lines! I also tried to make a more effective network, better routes and faster connexions. Red lines are frequent lines, yellow lines are 'standard' lines, blue lines are frequent express lines, and green lines are extra/rush hour services.
Now, I might be native to Copenhagen, but I am in no position to criticize my own work, and that's where I would like to ask you for your opinion: Are there any lines with silly routes? Are there any roads not suitable for buses? Are there any routes that would be useless? Are there any routes that would be used more than I expected? Did I make a satisfying route by your house? 

I hope to receive some input so I can make the map even better. I have uploaded a list of routes together with their level of service and other notes here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1W31jscnr87LzeOd980gRegpZ8wk3PcUcU2OO8Srlccw/edit?usp=sharing

*The map* itself is here:
https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/edit?mid=zuxP8raf3nUw.kdxtsVLL1V48
I have enabled editing to allow you to see each route highlighted (not possible without editing), but don't worry if you do something stupid, this is just a copy.


----------



## kapo311

^^ That's quite a piece of work you have done there! Very impressive.

But perhaps it would be more interesting to show the bus network at the time when M3+M4 are completed?


----------



## 1993matias

kapo311 said:


> ^^ That's quite a piece of work you have done there! Very impressive.
> 
> But perhaps it would be more interesting to show the bus network at the time when M3+M4 are completed?


Thanks!

Yes, but that was a bit less relevant when I started this a couple of years ago. I will make such a map quite soon though, it will really change the network in the inner city a lot! Any thoughts on what you would change on such a map? Maybe even no buses Central Station - Kongens Nytorv - Østerport?


----------



## Never give up

The site of the future platform at the new Carlsberg S station (relocated Enghave station)


----------



## bongo-anders

Tria has finally started the journey towards Enghave Plads.

Nora should be very close to the breakthrough at Enghave Plads, I´m guessing under a week.


----------



## bongo-anders

The S-tog trains has a huge S as a logo, The Regionaltog trains got a Huge logo with the letters RE, the Øresundstog trains has a Ø as the logo andn the metro has a M as a logo.

And now the light rail has revealed their logo, and yes you guessed right, its an L. :lol:


----------



## Woonsocket54

is the light-rail under construction? when is the completion date?


----------



## bongo-anders

Not yet but the finance is in place, the completion date is 2020.


----------



## bongo-anders

The metro companys pr department is very slow.

Nora reached Kongens Enghave 4-5 days ago but when looking at the progress map it's still on its way.


The next 2 weeks or so Minerva will be lowered in parts into the chamber at Nørrebroparken and assembled down in the chamber.

Re launch towards Nørrebro will happen in late summer.


----------



## bongo-anders

When talking about the devil. :lol:


----------



## bongo-anders

Its time for some bus pictures.


----------



## bongo-anders

Nørreport.











Pictures from the S-train and metro platform must be for another time.


----------



## bongo-anders

Østerport.


----------



## bongo-anders

This was posted in the Copenhagen forum today.



ramblersen said:


> Some English-language information about Carlsberg Station from World Architecture News:
> 
> 
> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...sberg-station-in-copenhagen.html?q=Copenhagen
> 
> Not sure if any of these are new:


----------



## bongo-anders

Minerva is ready to go back into the ground at Nørrebroparken.

The machine is ready to the relauch in the late summer. 


Pictures from the metros website


----------



## bongo-anders

Here are the latest air photos, since the last ones in October Nordhavn and Havneholmen has joined the other construction sites.

Since there are 24 photos I have to split them up.

We are going anti clockwise


København H - Central Station




Rådhuspladsen - City Hall Square




Gammel Strand 




Kongens Nytorv





Marmorkirken - Marble Church




Østerport station




Sortedams Sø division chamber for the Nordhavn branch




Trianglen


----------



## bongo-anders

Poul Henningsens Plads




Vibenshus Runddel




Skjolds Plads




Nørrebro station




Nørrebroparken - This is the construction site from where Nora andTria was launched and Minerva and Eva soon will in the opposite direction.




Nørrebros Runddel




Nuuks Plads


----------



## bongo-anders

Aksel Møllers Have




Frederiksberg




Frederiksberg Allé




Enghave Plads




Søndre Boulevard - Division Chamber for the Sydhavnsmetro and CMT


----------



## bongo-anders

The previous picture completes the M3 circle line.

Now on to the branch lines of M4.

We start at the CMT




Working site at Otto Busses vej just north of the CMT, the round tower is the future control tower for all main line railways in eastern Denmark





Havneholmen division chamber for the Sydhavnsmetro




In the other end of Copenhagen the working site for the Nordhavn branch is progressing.

This is here the line will go up from the tunnel and onto the ramps towards the future Orientkaj metro station.


----------



## dimlys1994

Video about Minerva lowering:


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

very nice developements in Copenhagen.


----------



## bongo-anders

Progress on the Køge Nord station S-train platform and surrounding area.


They are about to lift the part of the Ølsemaglevej bridge that isn´t demolished.

The part of the bridge over the motorway was demolished last weekend to make way for 2 extra lanes on the motorway and for 4 tracks at the high speed line on the other side of the motorway.









The platforms at Køge Nord is being constructed while the S-train line is closed anyways.

The 2 long distance platforms are located on the other side of the motorway.


----------



## Svartmetall

Am using your public transport system at the moment. Very interesting indeed - seen a LOT of construction for the metro. Will be sharing some videos and what not later.


----------



## bongo-anders

I´m looking forward to see the pictures and movies. :cheers:


----------



## bongo-anders

Nora is on her way to the division chamber at Sortedamssøen/Øster Søgade from the division chamber at Søndre Boulevard.

From Øster Søgade Nora and Tria will drill anti clockwise to København H.


----------



## bongo-anders

Tria will reach Søndre Boulevard sometimes next week, when she has arrived then stage 1 is fully drilled.


----------



## bongo-anders

The day that at least I have been waiting for has come. :banana:


The first stage is now done as Tria has arrived at Sønder Boulevard. :cheers:


So now the longest and shortest stages of drilling is done.


Minerva and Eva has been transported to Nørrebroparken and Minerva should very soon start her journey towards Øster Søgade and Eva sometimes after.

Status is that Minerva is expected at Nørrebro station sometime this autumn and so should Eva.


Nora has been transported to Øster Søgade (I think) and Tria will very soon be dismantled and transported the same way.


Status here is that the first machines will reach Østerport station autumn 2015 (presumably Nora) and the last one winter 2016.





http://m.dk/#!/stations/byggepladser/global/tria+ankommet+til+sbv


----------



## bongo-anders

Update on the Nordhavn station.

The station box is ready this autumn, when that is done they will preparing the arrival of the TBM. 

The TBM will start drilling towards Øster Søgade next sommer and the machine will do both tubes.. 




Never give up said:


> By cutting a section of one of the Nordhavn aerials posted by asahin and enlarging it, you can clearly see the progress on the Nordhavn metro station box behind the PFA Building and the ramp up to the surface section.


----------



## bongo-anders

Finally !!!!!!!!!!


Minerva has started to move towards Nørrebro station.


The first few weeks she will move a little bit slower because the end of the TBM will be attached before they can pick up speed.

I´m guessing that the entire machine can´t fit down in the chamber so she has to drill some meters in order to make room for the end part.

Eva will start her journey in the fall.


----------



## Swede

How much work is being done in the tunnels already dug? Will they complete the interiors before the next sections of tunnel are done digging or are they aiming at all sections getting done at the same time?


----------



## bongo-anders

The tunnel between Otto Bussesvej and Sønder Boulevard is tracked and ready for test runs with the new trains.


The only thing I can see that is different from the other stages is that they will do test runs in both 2017 and 18 but on the other stages will only have test runs in 2018.


But I can see that the overground constructions (station square, rebuilding the streets etc) will end way much before, 2016 and 17 for the first stage and 2017 and 18 for the other stages.


The stations will be completed on the first stages no later than 2017 and the other stations will be done in 2018.


----------



## Svartmetall

So, here we go. I had three days in Copenhagen and got a feel for the public transport there. Here are some views of the metro system to start us off. 

FIrst up - Ørestad station. We actually got off the Öresundståg at Ørestad station and took the metro up to DN Byen, which was close to where we stayed whilst we were in Copenhagen. 










The nice thing about the Copenhagen metro is that it is driverless, so you can get some cool views.










Amagerbro station was actually the closest station to where we stayed. It is served by the M2.











Kongens Nytorv is one of the busiest stations in Copenhagen. It is served by both the M1 and M2 lines and will soon be served by the M3 and M4 as well. It is located in the centre of the old town.


----------



## bongo-anders

The enviromental study of the Sydhavns branch of the M4 metro is now in public hearing.





http://www.blivhoert.kk.dk/hoering/metro-til-sydhavnen-vvm-redeg-relse


The study is in danish but some headlines are

4 underground stations (Fisketorvet, Enghave Brygge, Sluseholmen, Mozarts Plads) and one on ground level (Ny Ellebjerg)

Alternatively they can put Ny Ellebjerg in a tunnel as well so its prepared for further extensions of the line.
A underground platform will also be better integrated with the other platforms.
The Ring line platforms will however be relocated.
If they do this they would save the expenses of build a division chamber that would otherwise be located at Haydnsvej

18 departures every hour

Travel time from Mozarts Plads to Rådhuspladsen (City Hall Square) will be 9 minutes.

The line will be 4,5 kilometers long

A chamber for a track turnout will be located at Enghave Brygge

The tunnel working site will be located at Enghave Brygge as well.

The TBM´s will be at work between 2019 and 2021

The line opens in 2023

Civil works will start as early as 2017 with archaeological studies during 2016.


----------



## Dooie_Amsterdammert

Man.. Copenhagen is really going at it.. fast & hard.. :nuts:


----------



## bongo-anders

Carlsberg station is still aprox 1 year away from being finished.





Hafnia said:


> The Carlsberg station.


----------



## bongo-anders

Its fair to say that its silence before the storm at the metro construction.


Status is this.

Minerva is on her way from Nørrebroparken towards Øster Søgade/Sortedamssø.

Eva is at Nørrebroparken but is right now being assembled down in the chamber so it can't be long before she's departing as well.


At Øster Søgade both Nora and Tria has arrived.

They will soon start to assembling Nora and she will be on her way towards København H on 2 months time.

Tria will follow up 1-2 months after her.


----------



## bongo-anders

Minerva has reached Nørrebro station, Nørrebro will be the 5 busiest station on the metro system when done.













http://m.dk/#!/stations/byggepladser/global/minerva+naaet+til+no


----------



## Falubaz

Will the ring line be opened as a one finished work (in one piece)or they will keep opening it partly - like 5-6 stations then after a certain time some more stn.s?


----------



## bongo-anders

The plan is to open the lines at once, that is June 2019. 

The extension of M4 to Ny Ellebjerg will open in 2023 and in M4 northern end it will be extended beyond Orientkaj but no timeline has been revealed for that one.

So when the Lines open in 2019 then M3 will run on the entire circle.

M4 will run from Orientkaj in the north to København H (Central station) but it will reverse down at the CMT.


----------



## Svartmetall

As part of this, are they ordering new trains for the older lines too? I did notice that they were looking really quite tired and surprisingly dirty when I was there (the only downside of the metro system in my opinion).


----------



## korbendallas

Svartmetall said:


> As part of this, are they ordering new trains for the older lines too? I did notice that they were looking really quite tired and surprisingly dirty when I was there (the only downside of the metro system in my opinion).


Unfortunately no. But when they do, they have the option of buying 4 car trains, thereby increasing train capacity by 25-30%.


----------



## hans280

bongo-anders said:


>


Many thanks for the video clip, Anders. It almost made me nostalgic for my native Denmark that I left so many years ago. It's an old trick by Danish television whenever presenting an engineer/technician: unlike American/French/Russian TV who will feature a person only if (s)he has "a perfect face" the Danes often pick totally uncharismatic persons to make this kind of presentation. (Yes, he's the local technician, but believe me: in many countries they would have hired an actor to speak before the camera.) The unspoken message is, this is not necessarily very glamorous, but it's a guy doing a useful job.


----------



## bongo-anders

Marmorkirken (Marble Church) is the only stations with the platforms atop of each other because the construction site is very constrained.


So you can figure out that the construction site looks nothing like the others, so here are the latest photos from Marmorkirken.


----------



## kapo311

^^ Is it fully excavated now?


----------



## bongo-anders

No this is the upper platform (level 4 out of 7) 25 meters below ground.


If they are according to plan they should have started to dig out level 5 and 6 in the start of this month, the lower platform is located at level 6 and ventilation etc etc at level 5.


Here is a very basic drawing but you get the idea


----------



## kalaha

^^ How have you received access to the metro sites? Do you work for one of the companies involved?


----------



## bongo-anders

No, they are all from the metros website.


----------



## bongo-anders

Minerva has reached Skjolds Plads. :cheers:

Eva is still at Nørrebro but it shouldn´t takea long time before she´s started up again.

The cranes that will lower Tria into the chamber at Øster Søgade was erected this weekend.


----------



## hans280

So, soon it's back to top capacity with all four drills running at full pace. Do we know when the expect the actual tunneling to be finished? I know that the (first part of) the new line is expected sometime in 2019. Presumably that means that they must be done with the drilling before end-2016?


----------



## korbendallas

hans280 said:


> So, soon it's back to top capacity with all four drills running at full pace. Do we know when the expect the actual tunneling to be finished? I know that the (first part of) the new line is expected sometime in 2019. Presumably that means that they must be done with the drilling before end-2016?


If you look at the schedule for the last stations (København H, Trianglen), the schedule says fall/winter of 2016. So a good guess


----------



## bongo-anders

Tria is on her way down in the deep. :lol:


The metro website has revealed these photos.


----------



## bongo-anders

And these pictures was taken a few weeks ago when Tria was still up on the ground.


----------



## hans280

It seems that Eva is moving again. This pic just went online on the Metro website. 
http://m.dk/~/media/Metro/Metrobyggeriet/Tunnelboring/Tunnelboring-Eva-m-SKP.jpg.


----------



## bongo-anders

A few milestones has been celebrated.

Nora has reached Østerport today and 50% of the tunnels was drilled a few days ago.









And its soon Christmas and its celebrated in fashion.


----------



## bongo-anders

Here are some of my own pictures of Flintholm station.

In the lower level you will find the S-train circle line (Line F) and on the upper level you find the Frederikssundsbanen on the S-train system (Line C and H) and line M1 and M2 on the metro.


----------



## bongo-anders

New progress map :cheers:


Minerva has started her journey towards Vibenshus Runddel.

Eva is not long after Minerva and will break through at Skjolds Plads sometime in february.

Nora has reached Østerport.

Tria is still at Øster Søgade, the latest reports are that she will start drilling by the end of January and will reach Østerport this spring (probably March)


The 2 yet unnamed tbm´s that are drilling from Nordhavn to Øster Søgade is planned to start up during the summer.


----------



## hans280

bongo-anders said:


> The 2 yet unnamed tbm´s that are drilling from Nordhavn to Øster Søgade is planned to start up during the summer.


Interesting, thanks. I confess I had assumed (without fact-checking at all) that two of the TBMs from the circular line would be transferred to the Nordhavn after finishing their duties. But on second thought I see that this would put the Nordhavn extension back by at least a couple of years relative to the published plans. Still, it seems like a bit of a luxury to commission two TBMs to create a total of 2 metro stations. - Will they at least, do you know, be used also in the subsequent extension of the metro into the southern docks?


----------



## kalaha

^^ The TBMs are owned by the contractors not the metro company, and the Nordhavn line are constructed by another contractor than the Cityring. If the Sydhavn line will be awarded to one of these contractors, we will see reuse of TBMs.


----------



## bongo-anders

Tria departed for Østerport Yesterday, the progress map will probably be updated after the weekend but the metro company posted this picture just before the launch.

It also means that all of the 4 TBM´s are in work now.

The structure in front of the drilling head is a socalled fake tunnel, its purpose is to let the TBM get some momentum before breaking the wall in the box.


----------



## bongo-anders

Long time we have seen anything from Carlsberg station.



Hafnia said:


> Half way up the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlsberg station will be inaugurated this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The station square.


----------



## bongo-anders

The weekend is over so it means that the progress map is updated.


----------



## Swede

bongo-anders said:


> The metro has posted these new maps.
> 
> They both have that in common that they show the next 3 stations in Nordhavn even though they aren´t announced yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This map also shows the new Copenhagen Ringsted high speed line (light blue dotted line) and the light rail on Ring 3 (green dotted line).


Quoting an old post but... 
Why not have that northernmost Nordhavn-branch station be aimed more eastwards (and located closer to the northeast corner) so that it could then be extended under the water to Hellerup? Would tie it all together and make that peninsula far less isolated.


----------



## bongo-anders

The M4 will eventually make a full lop in Nordhavn, take into consideration that Nordhavn will be expanded even more that it is today.

Also I don´t think that that there is enough passengers for a Hellerup Nordhavn Tunnel.


----------



## bongo-anders

Nora has reached Kongens Nytorv.


----------



## Urbanus

bongo-anders said:


> The M4 will eventually make a full lop in Nordhavn, take into consideration that Nordhavn will be expanded even more that it is today.
> 
> Also I don´t think that that there is enough passengers for a Hellerup Nordhavn Tunnel.


Actually it has just been decided not to build a full loop anyway. 

https://ing.dk/artikel/koebenhavn-dropper-metro-ringbane-gennem-nordhavn-185130

And actually it has also been proposed to extend the metro to Hellerup


----------



## bongo-anders

Haha I'm guessing that they saw my comment and decided to teach me a lesson. :lol:

First of all its only the socalled little question mark that they have decided on, the extension to Hellerup is probably only a wild dream.

The future terminus will be at Fiskerikaj (fishing pier/dock) 


They have looked at 9 different lines, including the full loop as the main proposal but they seem to have choosen otherwise.

The timeline seems to be 2025 for the first part out to the cruise terminal and 2045 for the full line and with no date for the Hellerup extension because its only a vision. 

I will post a map with the line when I get time to sit with my computer.


----------



## moveteam

^^ Hehe!

Would be insane to extend the Nordhavn line further till people actually live and work there. Think it's fine they dropped the full loop.

Hopefully they'll start to focus on the M6 from Outer Nørrebro to Amager, probably the densest stretch in Copenhagen. Insane that people still have to use super crowded bus lines...


----------



## bongo-anders

Isn't 5A the most crowded bus line in northern Europe or something like that.


----------



## bongo-anders

I hope they speed up the connection to the cruise terminal, 2025 or 2030 is way to late.

In a perfect world they could open it for the 2020 cruise season, the first part of the Nordhavn line opens around new year 2019/20.


----------



## Svartmetall

bongo-anders said:


> Isn't 5A the most crowded bus line in northern Europe or something like that.


It would surprise me... The number 4 bus in Stockholm is a bendy bus arriving ever 4-5 minutes and carries up to 60 000 per day. 

The 5A was certainly busy when I used it, though. I have a quick vid of it earlier in the thread.


----------



## bongo-anders

Get ready to be surprised.

According to this article from 2012 there was 65.000 each day and around 21 million passengers a year.

Sadly its only in Danish.

http://politiken.dk/indland/ECE1782532/5a-har-snart-flere-kunder-end-lufthavnen/


----------



## Never give up

The new Carlsberg S station opened today.

The new station replaces nearby Enghave station and has been built to cater for the many new passengers which will be generated by the huge new town development and university college, being built on the site of Carlsbergs now closed Copenhagen brewery.

Don't worry, their beer is still being brewed, but now in Jutland.


----------



## bongo-anders

Nice things has happened while I have been away at the Roskilde Festival. :lol:


The above mentioned Carlsberg station opened today and on the metro expansion project Tria has departed from Kongens Nytorv.


----------



## bongo-anders

Track laying progress.


----------



## hans280

bongo-anders said:


> Nice things has happened while I have been away at the Roskilde Festival. :lol:
> 
> 
> The above mentioned Carlsberg station opened today and on the metro expansion project Tria has departed from Kongens Nytorv.


I note that on the Metro site m.dk the map you just posted is still listed as "progress as of June". So I wonder whether the departure of Tria toward Kongens Nytorv is a brand new development, or maybe just something they forgot to add to the map last time they updated it? 

I also have a more general question in case anyone is knowledgeable about tunneling. I am amazed that the construction companies have actually invested two separate tunnel boring machines to complete the relatively short bore from Nordhavnen to the Metro Ring. A priori I would have thought that they could use one machine for both tubes or perhaps wait until the Ring is completed and re-used two of the existent boring machines. (OK, both solutions would lead to a later completion date.) I wonder whether there's a market for second-hand boring machines or some other mechanism through which different construction firms can use the same machinery? I cannot imagine that anyone would decommission two big boring machines after drilling just a couple of kilometers in northern Copenhagen.


----------



## bongo-anders

Well its actually the same TBM but just with another drilling head waiting at Nordhavn so that´s why it has 2 names.


Tria Departed Marmorkirken on June the 27th so its very recent.


----------



## bongo-anders

When I posted the latest progress map I said that Tria was deparding from Kongens Nytorv, it was off course towards Kongens Nytorv and she has arrived.


----------



## Fabio1976

I like this metro due to the fact that it is 24/7. I know that is it driveless; therefore my hope is that at least during late night hours ( 24-05 ) there is continually at least a steward on the train for safety reasons. What is the situation ?


----------



## bongo-anders

I don't think every departure has a steward on board during the night but I never hear about any trouble (in the news etc)


----------



## bongo-anders

Eva has left Vibenshus Runddel and is on her way towards Poul Henningsens Plads


----------



## bongo-anders

Berlingske


The division chamber at Øster Søgade, the tunnel from the left is from the Nordhavn line hiddeen behind the grey dumbster/container.
Then its the clockwise tunnel, anticlockwise tunnel and finally the tunnel towards Nordhavn. 











From down bellow the marble church


----------



## hans280

bongo-anders said:


> Yes and Eva has reached Trianglen.
> 
> Minerva should be at Øster Søgade just before Christmas.


Minerva has arrived!


----------



## Swede

So now there's just a one station gap in the tunnel ring! 

Since the digging seems to go so smoothly I was wondering if the soil conditions are similar og predictable for the whole project?


----------



## bongo-anders

But Minerva has finished the outer tube and Nora will finish the inner tube so we will have to wait for the 3rd breakthrough (4th if you count Nordhavnslinien) before we have a complete tunnel.

I believe that the bedrock under Frederiksberg and Vesterbro was a little bit harder to drill because of something called the Carlsberg fault (Carlsberg forkastningen)


----------



## bongo-anders

The consortium MetNord that builds the metro line between Øster Søgade and Orientkaj has trashed a very old record done by the Comet consortium that build the first metro lines.

Somewhere between February 1998 and February 2001 one of the TBM´s (I´m not sure if its Betty or Liva) escavated 53,2 meters of tunnel in 24 hours.

But a few days ago Frida drilled 56,19 meters of tunnel during 24 hours so its a new Copenhagen record. :lol:


And here is a qoute from the head of tunneling (name is missing)


"It is true that the underground (the geology) is very good for tunnelling in the section we are in. However, this only makes the actual excavation quicker. In order to achieve such a high total advance rate, it is necessary for all the TBM functions to work very efficiently such as:
- No mechanical or electrical breakdowns
- the TBM logistics function 100% ie, the TBM trains can supply the tunnel segments fast enough to follow the excavation
- no stoppages due to quality or safety issues

Such high advances are only possible due to careful planning, experienced crews, good teamwork and yes, a little luck!"


----------



## bongo-anders

Our hard working TBM crew has gone on a deserved christmas holiday 

They have parked Nora under the northwestern part of Tivoli and will resume work on January the 2nd. 
The last short trip under Bernstoffsgade and the central station will take 3-4 weeks time, so that is probably something like 10-20 meters a day.
So that makes the record, made by Frida and her crew more spectacular.

Tria and Eva that are at Rådhuspladsen and Trianglen at the moment for maintenance work etc, will both start on their last leg around January the 3rd.


----------



## bongo-anders

All 3 TBM´s (+ Frida on Nordhavnslinien) are up and running again after the christmas break so in a months time all the tunnels on the circle line are done.

Frida is expected at Øster Søgade around March.


----------



## bongo-anders

Cabride on S-train line E Køge Holte








And to follow it up all the way from Holte to Hillerød then here is Line A from Hundige to Hillerød, Hundige Holte is off course a repeat of the video with Line E but with more stops.









Line C from Klampenborg to Frederikssund.









And Line B from Høje Taastrup to Farum








And Line F (the circle line)


----------



## bongo-anders

Nærumbanen from Jægersborg to Nærum.

Sorry for the bad quality of the recording







M2 from the airport to Vanløse on the Copenhagen Metro







M1 from Vestamager to Vanløse


----------



## sandoz25

interesting, why this under construction line dont shown on the urbanrail.net scheme (=


----------



## Woonsocket54

sandoz25 said:


> interesting, why this under construction line dont shown on the urbanrail.net scheme (=


click on the text right below the map here:

http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/dk/kobenhavn/kobenhavn.htm

"See map including Cityringen, the circular metro line now under construction!"

this map pops up:


----------



## bongo-anders

Nora has reached the central station so its 3 down, 3 to go. :cheers:


The first complete tube should be done on Thursday when Eva has finished her duty.


----------



## bongo-anders

I don´t hope Nigel Farage looks on these boards :lol:


----------



## Swede

bongo-anders said:


> Nora has reached the central station so its 3 down, 3 to go. :cheers:
> 
> 
> The first complete tube should be done on Thursday when Eva has finished her duty.


So now there's tunnels dug all the way around the ring! Any news articles on that?


----------



## bongo-anders

Yes and no. 

The 2 completed sections are the Inner and outer tube. 

But on Thursday when Eva reaches Øster Søgade, Then we have a complete circle.


----------



## bongo-anders

Eva reached Øster Søgade a day ahead of shedule.

So now we have a complete tube on all the 15,5 kilometers.


----------



## bongo-anders

Since the Køge Nord station on the Copenhagen-Ringsted high speed line also has a S-train station I quess that these pictures fit in here as well.


Sheet piling at the S train platforms are in full swing in preperation for the bridge pillars for the pedestrian bridge.


The S-train platforms are on the left side of this picture.


----------



## bongo-anders

New passenger record for the S-Train, its just in Danish but headlines are.

116,3 million passengers
+1,9%
+21% since 2010
Not considering outside factors then the S-train was on time 98,4% of the time.

If we count broken rails, electrical wires falling down, people hit by the train then its only 92,6%

http://takeoff.dk/s-tog-saetter-rekord-i-2016/





The Metro also had a record number of passengers, the number looks like this

60.891.193
+6,5%
New on time record +99,2%

http://www.m.dk/#!/om+metroen/nyheder+og+presse/nyhedsartikler/2017/2016+blev+endnu+et+rekordaar


----------



## arctic_carlos

bongo-anders said:


> Not considering outside factors then the S-train was on time 98,4% of the time.
> 
> If we count broken rails, electrical wires falling down, people hit by the train then its only 92,6%
> 
> http://takeoff.dk/s-tog-saetter-rekord-i-2016/


Then it looks like I was very unlucky during my visit to Copenhagen in May last year: I took the S-train from Nørreport to Hillerød to visit Frederiksborg Slot, and the train took almost 2 hours to arrive there (instead of the expected 39 minutes), including a change of train at one of the intermediate stations. I guess it was due to a technical problem.

Nevertheless I found it a great system, overall. Pretty good frequencies and trains. I also took the Lokalbanen from Hillerød to Helsingør and then the Øresundstog back from Helsingør to Nørreport and everything worked fine.

Really looking forward to visiting the city again once the Cityringen opens.

:cheers:


----------



## bongo-anders

You are sure it wasn´t under one of the planned closures.

The line from Jægersborg and up to Hillerød is the Early Deployment line for the CBTC signaling system.


But under any circumstances it shouldn´t take 2 hours hno:


----------



## arctic_carlos

^^ It was on a Saturday at noon and the trains worked, albeit stopping for a long time (around 15 minutes) at some of the stations. There were some audio messages which I guess were informing of the problem, but as they were in Danish I don't know what they said.

We could eventually reach Hillerød, so in the end that's what matters. 

By the way, I found quite "difficult" to buy train tickets at Nørreport station. Coming from Rosenborg Slot we entered through an access to the station which led directly to the S-train platform, but it didn't have ticket machines. We had to ask people on the platform about where we could buy tickets, and then we had to leave the platform through another access at the opposite end of it where there were two tickets machines, but one of them was out of order and in the other one there was a long line. 

We could finally buy the tickets but in the meantime we missed two trains bound for Hillerød. Then in the evening I saw there's an above ground hall on the square just above the station with more ticket machines, but of course you don't see it if you enter the station from the access next to Rosenborg Slot. Perhaps there should be some kind of information for tourists and sporadic users about where to buy tickets, or simply ticket machines at all accesses.


----------



## korbendallas

Also M3 will have an interchange with M1 and M2 at frederiksberg. And M1 stops at Bella Center


----------



## zidar fr

1993matias Thanks for noticing the mistakes, I have updated the map (just refresh your browser)

"There are also a few regional trains that go along the S-train tracks via Ny Ellebjerg and back to the trunk line between Danshøj and Hvidovre. This isn't shown in the Copenhagen S-train map though, for some reason..."

That would be an unpleasant surprise for someone wanting to alight at Valby indeed.
Nevertheless, Regional and commuter lines often have skip stop patterns so representing them in detail on a map is very difficult. Most often all stops are shown and it is then up to the user to check if their train serves them all or skips some. Paris RER is a good example with more than a dozen patterns per line + daytime/evening/weekend changes.

That's why I always use light pastel colors for suburban lines (and black dots for stations), to make a clear difference with metro lines where 1 track=1 line=all stops served. It also adds depth to the map with a first layer of information in bright colors (metro) and a second one in the background (commuter).

You really want to know whether a line is metro or commuter, as metro is very simple to use while commuter can be tricky and ambiguous with varying service patterns. Most people unfamiliar with a network will avoid commuter lines and stick to metro at first.

I agree though that with Copenhagen having only one/two metro lines this separation is less of an issue.


@korbendallas

"Also M3 will have an interchange with M1 and M2 at frederiksberg."

I plan to move Frederiksberg station to the left later, when line M3 is completed, for the moment I prefer to have evenly spaced stations on the metro from Flintholm to Forum


"And M1 stops at Bella Center"
My bad, the stop went missing, it's back now, thanks.


----------



## bongo-anders

zidar fr said:


> Thanks for the information, I didn't know about these projects.
> 
> I have added the light rail line, fits the design pretty well
> 
> As for the high speed line, when it opens, I guess adding high speed icons at København H and Køge should be enough.
> 
> http://www.inat.fr/metro/copenhagen


The station in Køge is called Køge Nord and will be located between Ølby and Jersie.
And you can probably add a high speed icon at Ny Ellebjerg as well.


----------



## 1993matias

zidar fr said:


> [...]
> Nevertheless, Regional and commuter lines often have skip stop patterns so representing them in detail on a map is very difficult. Most often all stops are shown and it is then up to the user to check if their train serves them all or skips some. Paris RER is a good example with more than a dozen patterns per line + daytime/evening/weekend changes.
> 
> That's why I always use light pastel colors for suburban lines (and black dots for stations), to make a clear difference with metro lines where 1 track=1 line=all stops served. It also adds depth to the map with a first layer of information in bright colors (metro) and a second one in the background (commuter).
> 
> You really want to know whether a line is metro or commuter, as metro is very simple to use while commuter can be tricky and ambiguous with varying service patterns. Most people unfamiliar with a network will avoid commuter lines and stick to metro at first.[...]


I agree with you insomuch that the commuter lines in cities like London or Paris are not simple and not what tourists would look at first. Such cities also have many more metro lines. Until a few years ago I would have told you that the commuter trains (S-trains) have exactly the same service pattern no matter what, no matter when. Well, thanks to cuts that's not true any more, but to me (a native Copenhagener) it still seems weird that they are given second priority. 

In any case, I understand your decision. In the shadow of the recent service pattern inconsistencies due to service cuts, your reasoning is reasonable.


----------



## Danton05

zidar fr said:


> I have added the light rail line, fits the design pretty well


There's a fairly high chance the light rail line never happens. The economics of it isnt great. Politics is keeping it alive, but that could easily change.


----------



## bongo-anders

They are now laying tracks in both directions.


----------



## bongo-anders

Progress on Orientkaj station.




kapo311 said:


> Orientkaj station again, this time seen from the international school


----------



## bongo-anders

The Cross harbour section of the current metro line has reached critical mass and its so bad that people sometimes have to wait for the next train. 

So the metroselskabet has started to look at the M6 line to relieve congestion. 
M5 is reserved for a possible takeover of the S-train ring line called line F. 

I assume that the first step is to add a 4th wagon to the existing fleet, there is room for it and the platform screen doors has been prepared for it and it will increase capacity with around 33%.


----------



## korbendallas

This smells of someone pushing an agenda to construct more metro. Not that there's anything wrong with more metro


----------



## bongo-anders

What I hope of a M6 is that is (for now) starts at Prags Boulevard/Vermlandsgade on the northeastern part of Amager, then if possible a stop near Amagerbro station, Then Bryggens Bastion development area and then a real stop at Islands Brygge (it should be criminal to call the current Island Brygge station that name).

Then a stop on the other side at Kalvebod Brygge where lots of hotels are and will be located in the near future,We already have the Marriott hotel and Cabinn City (and the Nykredit and SEB Bank headquarters). 
Wake Up hotel opens with 585 rooms next year and Scandic Spectrum will open in 2021 with 632 rooms.

Next stop will of course be the central station around Bernstoffsgade.

Where it will go next it a good question, A route towards the Zoo and Rødovre Centrum could be a good idea as bus 6A follows that route today and is very popular.

Stops could then be Tycho Brahe Planetariet, Sankt Thomas Plads, corner of Vesterbrogade and Rahbeks Alle, Zoo, Dalgas Boulevard/Roskildevej, Ålholm station, Damhussøen and then Rødovre Centrum.

So who wants to fund a 11 kilometer underground metroline.

https://map.krak.dk/m/oAs9n


----------



## bongo-anders

So the city council has suggested 2 potential routes to relieve congestion in the cross harbour section of the metro.


A 13,1 kilometer long line called M8 will go from Brønshøj Torv, Bispebjerg Hospital Rigshopitalet/Nørre Campus over Østerport station and Refshaleøen to Amager Strand where it will connect to the existing line M2 to the airport.
This line costs 23,3 billion kroner.


Or a 16,1 kilometer line called M6 will go from Brønshøj Torv via Bispebjerg Hospital, Rigshospitalet/Nørre Campus, Indre Nørrebro, Forum, Central station and across the harbour to Prags Boulevard and Refshaleøen.
This one is priced at 33,7 billion kroner.


https://byensejendom.dk/article/refshaleoen-kan-faa-metrolinje-for-23-milliarder-22365


----------



## bongo-anders

There was a public viewing at Kongens Nytorv today.




StonoDk said:


> Took the tour of Kongens Nytorv today


----------



## Never give up

Architectural renderings of three of the new underground stations on the South Harbour branch to the Metro ring. 
Havneholm (Fisketorvet), Enghave Brygge and the terminus, Nye Ellebjerg respectively.
Due to open in 2023.


----------



## Never give up

The latest aerials of the Ring metro building sites nearing completion (less than 2 years to opening)

http://www.m.dk/#!/stations/byggepladser/global/billedgalleri+luftfotos+af+metrobyggepladserne

An appetizer: Gl. Strand in the old center of Copenhagen. Parliament buildings on the right and the main shopping area on the left. The canal will be restored.
A very central situation.


----------



## sthlm99

Has there been any more developments on whether the metro will ever be expanded to malmö? 

All I can find on google is that there was feasibility studies done years ago but not sure if the idea was scrapped or whether it is into further phases.


----------



## Amexpat

sthlm99 said:


> Has there been any more developments on whether the metro will ever be expanded to malmö?


I think they would have to make another bridge or tunnel across the Oresund as the current rail connection over the Sound is close to capacity and I don't think the Copenhagen driverless metro would be compatible with regular rail. Also, there's currently frequent commuter rail service between CPH and Malmø, so I'm not sure that an expensive Metro connection would be needed as well.

I think the next rail/road crossing will most likely be from Elsingør to Helsingborg. That's the narrowest point and when the new Femern connection is open there will be an increased need for freight capacity to go from continental Europe into Norway and Sweden through Denmark. I'm not sure if the current rail/road bridge would be able to handle that.


----------



## dysharmonica

sthlm99 said:


> Has there been any more developments on whether the metro will ever be expanded to malmö?
> 
> All I can find on google is that there was feasibility studies done years ago but not sure if the idea was scrapped or whether it is into further phases.


It's planned. Both cities want it neither state's government wants to pay for it. So it is in the long term plans for now - and CPH other plans (e.g. M6) are being pursued with the line to Malmo (Oresundmetro - M7) eventually happening. 

(M5 in planning documents seems to be the S-tog circular line converted to metro, but it is not quite clear whether that will happen, or whether thy will just automate S-tog as S-tog trains have way higher capacity.)


----------



## Amexpat

dysharmonica said:


> It's planned. Both cities want it neither state's government wants to pay for it. So it is in the long term plans for now - and CPH other plans (e.g. M6) are being pursued with the line to Malmo (Oresundmetro - M7) eventually happening.


Were they planning to use the same tracks as the current rail tracks over the bridge, or build something new?


----------



## sthlm99

Amexpat said:


> Were they planning to use the same tracks as the current rail tracks over the bridge, or build something new?


As i understand it the current rail bridge will reach capacity before the end of the decade so they'll need to build either a new bridge or a tunnel


----------



## Nikolaj

sthlm99 said:


> As i understand it the current rail bridge will reach capacity before the end of the decade so they'll need to build either a new bridge or a tunnel


It is not the bridge itself that is the determining capacity restraint, but (on the Danish side) capacity in and around the Copenhagen Airport station.


----------



## loefet

Nikolaj said:


> It is not the bridge itself that is the determining capacity restraint, but (on the Danish side) capacity in and around the Copenhagen Airport station.


And the tunnel where no other trains are allowed when a freight train is going through it.


----------



## 1993matias

loefet said:


> And the tunnel where no other trains are allowed when a freight train is going through it.


To expand on this: Due to the big incline in and out of the tunnel, there is a very small risk of a freight train getting stuck climbing the tunnel. You don't want a passenger train stuck inside the tunnel while the freight train can't move in either direction, so you need the freight train clear of the tunnel mouth before allowing any other train to enter the tunnel. 

Furthermore, I think (I'm not sure) that when a freight train with dangerous cargo is in the tunnel, not only trains in the same direction are prohibited, but also in the opposite direction. This is in case of accidents.


----------



## Amexpat

1993matias said:


> Furthermore, I think (I'm not sure) that when a freight train with dangerous cargo is in the tunnel, not only trains in the same direction are prohibited, but also in the opposite direction. This is in case of accidents.


I would think that type of freight would go late at night so as not to interfere with regular traffic.

Getting back to the original query about a Copenhagen-Malmø metro service: is there a real need for this service? I would think the present commuter rail service would be a more efficient use of the limited capacity in the tunnel.

Also, any news on a Elsinør-Helsingborg bridge? I think they'll be a big need for more freight capacity to Norway and Sweden when the Fehmarn tunnel is built.


----------



## Danton05

Amexpat said:


> Getting back to the original query about a Copenhagen-Malmø metro service: is there a real need for this service? I would think the present commuter rail service would be a more efficient use of the limited capacity in the tunnel.
> 
> Also, any news on a Elsinør-Helsingborg bridge? I think they'll be a big need for more freight capacity to Norway and Sweden when the Fehmarn tunnel is built.


I think the initial answers on this could have been better. 

A Copenhagen-Malmö metro is not entirely unrealistic, and it has gotten fairly strong backing from the Copenhagen mayor, but it's still very very far away, if it ever happens. 

They are currently doing (partly EU funded) preliminary research on it. They finished one study earlier this year and will have another done by 2020. You can find reports (in Danish) here: https://www.kk.dk/oresundsmetro

The next line of the Copenhagen metro is still just an idea on the drawing board, but it will almost certainly have a stretch from the Central Station to Refshaleøen, crossing the habour which is the most congested bit of the current line










In theory that could just continue across the water until it reached Malmö. That's basically the most realistic scenario of how it could happen. But there's no firm plan or money for the next metro line, let alone an extension to Sweden. We're talking about a 30+ year time frame before a Malmö line could happen.

The Elsinore-Helsingborg connection is somewhat in competition with a new Malmö line and more realistic. It could happen relatively quickly, but it has its own set of issues. The current Danish minister of transportation only sees a road connection as financially viable. It's also made harder by there being fairly limited additional road and rail capacity on the Danish side and the area being the richest and most nimby part of the country. They're not that interested in additional traffic nor in building new roads or highways.


----------



## Amexpat

Thanks Danton for the link and info. It looks like the planning for the Metro to Malmø is further along than a bridge to Helsingborg.

I see that the Metro to Malmø would be a separate, more direct tunnel. I guess that would have the benefit of lessening the amount of commuter rail on the current line and opening up for more freight traffic. 

Living in Norway, I'd prefer to have a rail connection by bridge over to Helsingborg - it would be best for freight. I've driven many times along the Danish Riviera and it's too wealthy and special to disturb. But couldn't a new rail line to Elsinore go inland, perhaps starting west of Copenhagen? That way freight coming up from the continent to Norway and Sweden could avoid going through Copenhagen.


----------



## korbendallas

Amexpat said:


> But couldn't a new rail line to Elsinore go inland, perhaps starting west of Copenhagen? That way freight coming up from the continent to Norway and Sweden could avoid going through Copenhagen.


There's not much support for that. Problem is it doesn't benefit Denmark that much. And people in that part of the country are very much against rail and motorway in the ring 5 corridor.


----------



## Nikolaj

Amexpat said:


> Thanks Danton for the link and info. It looks like the planning for the Metro to Malmø is further along than a bridge to Helsingborg.
> 
> I see that the Metro to Malmø would be a separate, more direct tunnel. I guess that would have the benefit of lessening the amount of commuter rail on the current line and opening up for more freight traffic.
> 
> Living in Norway, I'd prefer to have a rail connection by bridge over to Helsingborg - it would be best for freight. I've driven many times along the Danish Riviera and it's too wealthy and special to disturb. But couldn't a new rail line to Elsinore go inland, perhaps starting west of Copenhagen? That way freight coming up from the continent to Norway and Sweden could avoid going through Copenhagen.


No Helsingør-Helsinborg bridge is in planning, but a tunnel.

The Danish and Swedish government agreed in June 2017 that they will launch a Strategic Analysis of a fixed HH connection (tunnel) to be completed in 3 years. https://www.trm.dk/da/nyheder/2017/...etalt-tunnel-mellem-helsingoer-og-helsingborg (in Danish)

According to the press release they will investigate as well a road-only connection as a combined road-rail connection, both to financed by the users. The Danish minister states in the press release that he prefer a road-only connection, as he sees it as the most viable solution, but after request from the Swedish Government, a combined connection will also be investigated.

Further on the comments on the Ring 5 and new railway west of Copenhagen, it is specifically stated that a Ring 5 is not a pre-condition for the project and is not part of the project.

The Copenhagen-Malmö Metro project is a local project without any current national backing, whereas the HH project is backed by the respective governments.


----------



## Danton05

Nikolaj said:


> Further on the comments on the Ring 5 and new railway west of Copenhagen, it is specifically stated that a Ring 5 is not a pre-condition for the project and is not part of the project.


I know he said that and I think some study by industry lobbyists backed it up, but I still have a hard time seeing it happen. I dont think people are ready to accept another 10 000+ daily vehicles on what is already a fairly bad commute (Helsingørmotovejen & Ring 3).

My hope is they figure out how to build Ring 5 in a way that spares most of the important natural areas. They figured out a way to build the Silkeborg highway (and threw some money at it) in a way that ended up satisfying most people.

It should probably be added that a road connection and a passenger rail connection are basically two different projects. The road (and possibly freight) tunnel would be south of the city while a passenger rail tunnel would be between the two main stations










But, again, a freight line would require new tracks on the Danish side because there isnt much capacity. And the current Danish government is somewhat grabby and seems mostly interested doing the minimal while having it paid for by the fees of the mainly Swedish/Norwegian users.

It's all basically a puzzle that have to be put together.


----------



## Nikolaj

Danton05 said:


> I know he said that and I think some study by industry lobbyists backed it up, but I still have a hard time seeing it happen. I dont think people are ready to accept another 10 000+ daily vehicles on what is already a fairly bad commute (Helsingørmotovejen & Ring 3).
> 
> My hope is they figure out how to build Ring 5 in a way that spares most of the important natural areas. They figured out a way to build the Silkeborg highway (and threw some money at it) in a way that ended up satisfying most people.
> 
> It should probably be added that a road connection and a passenger rail connection are basically two different projects. The road (and possibly freight) tunnel would be south of the city while a passenger rail tunnel would be between the two main stations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, again, a freight line would require new tracks on the Danish side because there isnt much capacity. And the current Danish government is somewhat grabby and seems mostly interested doing the minimal while having it paid for by the fees of the mainly Swedish/Norwegian users.
> 
> It's all basically a puzzle that have to be put together.


Please read the press release. It is specifically only a rail connection for passenger transport that is being investigated - not a freight connection.

Freight traffic will be dedicated o the current Malmö - Copenhagen connection, and a prospective passenger connection Heldingborg-Helsingør will be local/regional traffic, not long distance/high speed which will be routed via Malmö-Copenhagen (and Copenhagen Airport).

Wjat is thus needed is an expansion of the current Helsingør Motorway, and such a project is much less controversial than new Ring 5, which is fiercely opposed in the the ery influential Northern Zealand municipalities.


----------



## dysharmonica

Danton05 said:


> I think the initial answers on this could have been better.
> 
> A Copenhagen-Malmö metro is not entirely unrealistic, and it has gotten fairly strong backing from the Copenhagen mayor, but it's still very very far away, if it ever happens.
> 
> They are currently doing (partly EU funded) preliminary research on it. They finished one study earlier this year and will have another done by 2020. You can find reports (in Danish) here: https://www.kk.dk/oresundsmetro
> 
> The next line of the Copenhagen metro is still just an idea on the drawing board, but it will almost certainly have a stretch from the Central Station to Refshaleøen, crossing the habour which is the most congested bit of the current line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In theory that could just continue across the water until it reached Malmö. That's basically the most realistic scenario of how it could happen. But there's no firm plan or money for the next metro line, let alone an extension to Sweden. We're talking about a 30+ year time frame before a Malmö line could happen.
> 
> The Elsinore-Helsingborg connection is somewhat in competition with a new Malmö line and more realistic. It could happen relatively quickly, but it has its own set of issues. The current Danish minister of transportation only sees a road connection as financially viable. It's also made harder by there being fairly limited additional road and rail capacity on the Danish side and the area being the richest and most nimby part of the country. They're not that interested in additional traffic nor in building new roads or highways.


Looking at these plans for M6 and M8 - It seems that the city is thinking to do the Øresunmetro the way you mention, but are also considering adding a third harbor crossing by Amerikasplads and thus effectively creating another loop in the city. 

(The report also ruled out the viability of the M8 line and strongly recommended M6 as a metro (no fast bus or tram)

https://byensejendom.dk/article/refshaleoen-kan-faa-metrolinje-for-23-milliarder-22365


----------



## bongo-anders

The first part of the pedestrian bridge is up at Køge Nord station.

Its the section located above the 2 S-train platforms.




milipumba said:


> Today was the big day, for me and many more people in Køge.


----------



## bongo-anders

A joint venture with Vinci construction and Hochtief will build the south harbour metro line.

The plan is to start work in 2018 on the 4,6 kilometer long line with 5 stations and that it will open in 2024.

https://www.licitationen.dk/article/view/569800/vinci_og_hochtief_skal_anlaegge_sydhavnsmetroen#


----------



## Never give up

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-for-sudhavn-metro-extension.html?channel=525


----------



## bongo-anders

The main stairs from ground level to the mezzanine level has been assembled on all metro stations beside Nørrebro.
The reason is that Nørrebro as the only station besides the ones on Frederiksberg and the Sydhavn branch will get escallators up to ground level.

The coloured dots means that they are done with the work.

Black: Main stairs
Blue: Escalators (from Mezzanine level to Platform)
Red: Platform screen doors
Green: decoration of the station walls
Yellow/Orange: platforms





moveteam said:


> Status and one exciting tidbit:


----------



## bongo-anders

So big news from Copenhagen today.

S-train will be driverless in stages until 2036 when new S-trains will be introduced.

The new CBCT train control system currently introduced on the Nordbanen from Jægersborg to Hillerød makes this possible.

Next stage to go live is this spring where Harreskovbanen from Svanemøllen to Farum and the S-train part of Kystbanen from Svanemøllen to Klampenborg, from Hellerup to Jægersborg and the northern part of the Ring line from Hellerup to around Ryparken.

DSB will not be responsible for the S-train anymore and will be offered to other operators in a bidding round. 
I am not sure if this was before or after the new driverless trains arrived. 

From what I understand DSB will supply drivers for the trains until each line goes driverless but that doesn't mean that DSB will run the trains. 

The ring line (F line between Ny Ellebjerg and Hellerup/Klampenborg) will be a test track for driverless trains around 2026.



Another part of this deal is that the Øresundståg will be seperated from Kystbanen and will only run from Sweden to Østerport station.

The Kystbanen will then be integrated in the Regionaltogs traffic on Sjælland and therefore they will loose their direct train to the airport.
This will happen in 2020.

https://www.trm.dk/da/nyheder/2017/ny-aftale-om-udbud-af-togtrafik-i-hovedstadsomraadet


----------



## bongo-anders

Small correction.


The ring line will be a test track in 2022 and all lines will be ready for driverless trains in 2030.

New trains will then be put into service from 2026 to 2036.


----------



## bongo-anders

Here is some reading about the driverless S-train in english.

https://www.trm.dk/en/publications/2017/reorganisation-of-the-s-bane-for-driverless-operation


----------



## 1993matias

bongo-anders said:


> Small correction.
> 
> 
> The ring line will be a test track in 2022 and all lines will be ready for driverless trains in 2030.
> 
> New trains will then be put into service from 2026 to 2036.


In five years? Yeah, good luck with that. 
As far as I know there are no other systems of this size with driverless trains. Again, Denmark becomes a first mover with a technology that isn't proven yet (*cough* ETCS), I only expect delays, budget overruns - and maybe even a few accidents. 

---

Now, the separation of Øresund traffic from Kystbanen traffic is only good in my eyes. I think the biggest negative point is Ryngsted Kyst goes to two trains per hour (tph) while they have 3 tph today. In rush hour they might get four tph, but still not six tph like today. 
Other than that, I like the 20-min frequency because it's not too infrequent in the evening, like the S-trains. I had imagined a system with 3 tph Roskilde - Nivå, 3tph Roskilde - Airport, and 3tph Airport - Helsingør while keeping the current service levels on Kystbanen and a new stop at Glostrup. 
On the other hand, making all regional traffic on Sjælland 30-minute based will increase simplicity (and frequency some places). It's a tough one.


----------



## Never give up

Progress on Ny Ellebjerg traffic interchange, seen from the Køge Bugt S train line platform, showing start-up work on the relocated Ring S train station. The new metro station will be on the site of the present Ring S station. Regional and IC train platform and the airport (at present freight only) lines to the left.
The site of the sub-surface interchange concourse in the foreground.










How the station may look when finished.


----------



## Never give up

Article from IRJ, on the automatisation of the Copenhagen S bane net.

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...r-copenhagen-s-train-network.html?channel=000


----------



## Never give up

dysharmonica said:


> Copenhagen Light Rail made a decisive step forward today by announcing vendors for all part of construction, train supplier, and operator.


...and something in English from IRJ.

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ight-rail-contractors-chosen.html?channel=000


----------



## dysharmonica

More on the light rail vehicles. Praise the Capitol Region went with a tried-and-proven model from Siemens instead of risking a bespoke tram. 

(the below is auto-translated - so yeah) 


> Copenhagen's new light railroad train is a further development of old fame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unlike Aarhus and Odense, Copenhagen has chosen a train from Siemens to drive on the upcoming light rail in the suburbs. The Siemens trains run in Munich.*
> 
> Copenhagen gets the same light railway and Munich. The Siemens model From 2024, Avenio will drive the capital's first runway stretching from Ishøj in the south to Lyngby in the north alongside Ring 3.
> 
> Avenio trains are a further development of an old tram service from Siemens, Combino. However, Avenio will be assembled on a production line in Vienna, which will be built for the purpose.


(More at link: in Danish - open in chrome and translate) 

https://ing.dk/artikel/koebenhavns-nye-letbanetog-videreudvikling-gammel-kending-209883


----------



## bongo-anders

Take a "ride" on all 4 metro lines 150 meters up in the air.


https://politiken.dk/indland/kobenhavn/art6276513/Kom-ud-at-køre-med-metroen-i-150-meters-højde


----------



## BlackArt-ist

> In addition to these plans, a study is underway into the conversion of two of the four main line tracks between Høje Taastrup and Roskilde to S-train operation, as there will be surplus capacity on this stretch when the Copenhagen - Køge - Ringsted high-speed line is fully operational.
> 
> *Roskilde City Council has previously resisted S-Train operation, as it feared a reduction in fast regional and inter-city services to Copenhagen*, but opinion appears to be changing with the prospect of fast electric regional trains from Holbæk/Kalundborg and a 10-minute interval S-Train service.


link

Always wondered why the S-tog didn't extend towards Roskilde instead of terminating at Høje Taastrup, just 3 stations away.

Is the same travel time/frequency dilemma applying to the Kystbanen regarding a potential S-tog extension to Helsingør?


----------



## dysharmonica

BlackArt-ist said:


> link
> 
> Always wondered why the S-tog didn't extend towards Roskilde instead of terminating at Høje Taastrup, just 3 stations away.
> 
> Is the same travel time/frequency dilemma applying to the Kystbanen regarding a potential S-tog extension to Helsingør?


Seems that until KBH-Ringsted, that stretch of rail was too congested to add S tog.

From comments here it seems turning Kystbane to S tog will not happen. 

I wonder what all is in play for adding S tog to both stretches. A technical hindrance that does come to mind is that S tog has unique voltage, which makes is incompatible with the national rail and thus the two systems coexisting requires a 4-track corridor.


----------



## bongo-anders

Well for the part to Roskilde its a question about capacity.
But as mentioned then there will be a surplus of tracks when the new line opens in May 2019.

Many business leaders in Roskilde including the chairman of the Roskilde foundation (Roskilde Festival) has been lobbying for the extension of the S-train to Roskilde.


As for Kystbanen to Helsingør then they have made a detailed study of what it takes to convert the line to S-train standard.

I think the conclusion was that more frequency will outweight the longer travel times, but yet again nothing has happened here. 
I can't remember it in detail but I think it was only around 4-5 minutes longer.
Mostly because it has to stop at more places in central Copenhagen like Ordrup, Charlottenlund, Svanemøllen, Nordhavn and Vesterport. 

Advantages was better acceleration and shorter dwelling times at the station but not nearly enough to make up for more stops.


----------



## dysharmonica

bongo-anders said:


> Well for the part to Roskilde its a question about capacity.
> But as mentioned then there will be a surplus of tracks when the new line opens in May 2019.
> 
> Many business leaders in Roskilde including the chairman of the Roskilde foundation (Roskilde Festival) has been lobbying for the extension of the S-train to Roskilde.
> 
> 
> As for Kystbanen to Helsingør then they have made a detailed study of what it takes to convert the line to S-train standard.
> 
> I think the conclusion was that more frequency will outweight the longer travel times, but yet again nothing has happened here.
> I can't remember it in detail but I think it was only around 4-5 minutes longer.
> Mostly because it has to stop at more places in central Copenhagen like Ordrup, Charlottenlund, Svanemøllen, Nordhavn and Vesterport.
> 
> Advantages was better acceleration and shorter dwelling times at the station but not nearly enough to make up for more stops.


I see I see. It seems that the new plan for Kystbane makes no mention of conversion, so i guess that is decided. Given that the corridor is just dual track, I would worry about kneecapping any possibility of future rail connection through Helsingor to Oslo (again because of S tog's lover voltage). If Kystbane remains special, running electrified regional train ... so it is.


----------



## bongo-anders

The new elevator shafts at Køge station in todays heavy snow.


----------



## bongo-anders

Long time since the last metro update and sorry for that. 


The track laying progress.






And progress on the stations, the coloured dots means that they are done.

Black: Main stairs
Blue: Escalators (and I guess also elevators)
Red: Platform screen doors
Green: Internal cladding
Yellow (or is it orange, I´m colourblind  ): Platforms


----------



## bongo-anders

Today the municipalities of Frederiksberg and Copenhagen signed the contract with TUNN3L JV (HOCHTIEF Infrastructure GmbH, VINCI Construction Grands Projects, Rhomberg Bahntechnik GmbH and EFACEC Engenharia e Sistemas, S.A) to build the Sydhavns metro.

The first job is to establish the tunnel construction site at Enghave Brygge later in the spring, the 5 stations will follow shortly after.


Sydhavnsmetroen (or southern docklands metro) is a 4,5 kilometer long underground metro line with 5 underground stations.

All stations will be equiped with escalators to ground level (something that only the stations on Frederiksberg currently have) and they will have 2 elevators.

The price is 9,1 billion kroner, including the 30% budget reserve.

http://www.m.dk/#!/om+metroen/nyhed...ssemeddelelser/2017/sydhavnsmetroen+er+i+gang


----------



## bongo-anders

The track laying has reached the division chamber at Øster Søgade/Sortedams Sø.

Photos taken by the metro company.

http://m.dk/#!/stations/byggepladse...i+se+sporsammenfletningen+under+sortedams+soe


















And if you are not colourblind like me then its clear to see how the division chamber works.


----------



## bongo-anders

Even though the contract has just been signed today they have been working at Ny Ellebjerg for some time.

They have to relocate the platforms for the S-train ring line in order to fit the metro line.



Never give up said:


> Activity on the metro station/Interchange at Ny Ellebjerg.
> Photo Metroselskabet.


----------



## Never give up




----------



## Never give up




----------



## bongo-anders

Are these 8 extra trains only for M1 and M2 or does it include the 5 extra trains needed for the M4 extension.


----------



## korbendallas

bongo-anders said:


> Are these 8 extra trains only for M1 and M2 or does it include the 5 extra trains needed for the M4 extension.


Has to be for the M1+M2. Trains for the M4 extension should be in the sydhavn metro contract.


----------



## dysharmonica

Metro continues to revise the interior layout of the trains with each new order in order to squeeze more and more capacity. 

The M3+M4 trains were already differently organized from the original trains. Now we have the first images of the 8 new M1+M2 trains ordered as a part of the 2billionDKK(333M USD / 268M EUR) investment in increasing the capacity of those lines. 

As can be seen below, whereas the M3/M4 trains retained forwards/backwards seating (albeit reconfigured for more standing room), the new M1/M2 trains have parallel seating to maximize standing room and train capacity without changing the exterior dimensions. 

As part of the capacity improvements, the current 20 years old M1/M2 trains will also have their seating reconfigured, but no concrete information was provided. Final part of the capacity improvement is deployment of new signaling to further decrease headways. Overall the changes should allow capacity to increase from 200k passengers per day to 290k passengers by the end of the current fleet's useful life around 2035, at which point it's expected (hoped) Metro will order longer 4-car trains along with the necessary modifications to station platform doors (and whatever else)


(M3/M4 train on the left and new M1/M2 train interior on the right)









For reference: current fleet: 









source:
http://railcolornews.com/2018/03/14/dk-eight-8-hitachi-rail-driverless-metro-trains-for-copenhagen/

on the capacity improvement program (in danish - open in chrome and translate: 
http://m.dk/#!/om+metroen/nyheder+og+presse/nyhedsartikler/2018/to+mia+til+50+pct+flere+paastigere


----------



## CItricash

Who design metro stations? I love it a lot. They look simple and elegance.
How much does it cost?I think, it is exactly expensive because Denmark has been a rich country.


----------



## bongo-anders

M1 a nd M2 costed about 15 billion kroner.

M3 and M4 is around 18-19 billion and the new extension of M4 to Ny Ellebjerg is around 9 billion including a 30% budget reserve.

I think that the extension of M4 to Nordhavn is included in the budget for M3 and M3.


----------



## bongo-anders

Here is a short above ground update on the current metro station




DobbeltSnesNulNul said:


> Overground metro circle status today:
> 
> SKjolds Plads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vibenhus Rundel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trianglen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sortedam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Østerport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frederikskirken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kongens Nytorv:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gammel Strand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rådhuspladsen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hovedbanegården:


----------



## abctje

When is city ring metro planned to start running?


----------



## moveteam

abctje said:


> When is city ring metro planned to start running?


The Circle Line (M3) will open July 2019. The northern branch of the Harbour Line (M4) early 2020 and the southern branch is scheduled for 2024.


----------



## Danton05

moveteam said:


> The Circle Line (M3) will open July 2019. The northern branch of the Harbour Line (M4) early 2020 and the southern branch is scheduled for 2024.


inshallah


----------



## Woonsocket54

"*UPDATED STORY: Copenhagen Metro City Ring delayed again – report*"

http://cphpost.dk/news/copenhagen-metro-city-ring-delayed-again-report.html


----------



## bongo-anders

Its only Poul Henningsens Plads and Østerport that is not ready and so far it seems that they can make a temporary staircase at Østerport until thepermame t that will connects to the train station is ready 1/2 year later. 

I'm not sure what they need to do at PHP but if the trains have to bypass that station for a period of time it wouldn't be the biggest loss. 

So far the day of 29th of June (or was it July) has been reserved for the opening date and the Queens calender has been cleared so I think we are good to go.


----------



## Never give up

Track laying to Orientkaj, (seen in the background) on the Nordhavn branch of the metro city ring, is now complete.


----------



## dysharmonica

Work continues on finishing the Cityring line (M3/M4) 



dysharmonica said:


> New photo from Jacob Vimpel
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6460074123883274240/





dysharmonica said:


> Metro posted a short video on LinkedIn from Frederiksberg Alle station
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6464137173867253760
> 
> ^^ Click link for video.





dysharmonica said:


> Found new person on LinkedIn that is sharing updates: Gianluca Bortot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK


And the approved, funded, and contracted construction of the southern extension of M4 (Sydhavnsmetro) is now officially under construction: 



dysharmonica said:


> And here is our minister and Lord Mayor in hard hats:


----------



## bongo-anders

Woonsocket54 said:


> "*UPDATED STORY: Copenhagen Metro City Ring delayed again – report*"
> 
> http://cphpost.dk/news/copenhagen-metro-city-ring-delayed-again-report.html



All the critical deadlines was reached on time so until something else is reported we are on schedule.


----------



## bongo-anders

The progress map has been updated and since the last one the colours has new descriptions.

The platforms and platform screen doors are done on all stations so they are not shown anymore.

Instead elevators and skylights are added.

Black dot: Main staircase done
Blue dot: Escalators done
Red dot: Elevators done
Green dot: cladding done
Yellow/Orange dot: Skylights done



moveteam said:


> Finally a huge update from m.dk:


----------



## dysharmonica

Multiple updates from all around the metro system
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First - work progresses on finishing the Cityringen line 

Testing is in full swing




dysharmonica said:


> Metro is now testing-driving trains all around the ring.



Trains at the new maintenance depot : 



Never give up said:


>


Origami roof at the Gammel Strand station which will not have skylights as it is partially under water. 



moveteam said:


> Gammel Strand


Trees being planted at the station site at the City Hall square 



Baltica said:


> Jubiii: Now Rådhuspladsen gets its trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The work of making the town hall square after the
> metro construction is now so far that trees can be planted.
> 
> TV2 Lorry.
> https://www.tv2lorry.dk/artikel/nu-faar-raadhuspladsen-sine-traeer
> 
> Baltica.





Hafnia said:


> Rådhuspladsen will be a magnificent new metro stop :cheers:


Updates on older lines : 
Information displays on the old M1/M2 stations are being replaced. From the old LED to new LCD 



dysharmonica said:


> Replacement of the information displays continues. They are now installed on a number of M1/M2 stations. Here's Legravsparken:


Finally: Sydhavn line (Sydhavnslinjen)
Below-ground work continues on the massive new transfer terminal at Ny Ellebjerg where the M4 will terminate in 2023, and interchange with multiple S-train lines, regional trains, and long-distance trains (including high speed trains to Germany and Sweden). Ny Ellebjerg is designed to alleviate capacity issues at the Central Station and serve as a secondary hub of the network around Copenhagen



StonoDk said:


> meanwhile an evening at ny ellebjerg


----------



## mikethebest

In 2017 Copenhagen Municipality said in a public statement that they wanted to strengthen the public transport in Copenhagen. They proposed a metro line M6 between København H and Refshaleøen. Metro, tram or BRT between Brønshøj Torv/Bellahøj and København H. 

Copenhagen Municipality will decide in 2019 if it will be built metro between København H and Refshaleøen. Metro, tram or BRT between Brønshøj Torv/Bellahøj and København H. 

I hope that they decide to build metro all the way from Brønshøj Torv to Refshaleøen (16,1 km) because it’s a important line that go through Bispebjerg, Nørrebro, Vesterbro and Amagerbro.

Do you think M6 between Brønshøj Torv and Refshaleøen through København H will happen?










I will be very disappointed if they decide to build metro only between København H and Refshaleøen. I don’t see a point with a short metro line over the harbor through Amagerbro to Refshaleøen. I think it will be more beneficial with a long metro line that go through Bispebjerg, Nørrebro, Vesterbro over the harbor to Refshaleøen.


----------



## bongo-anders

It will most likely be 15 years into the future.

But if they are lucky they could get the government to co financed the metro as part of the Lynetteholm project. 
This is a artificial island north of Refshaleøen that will create a home for 35.000 people and work places and is designed to pay much of the harbour tunnel/eastern bypass.

Perhaps they could get some finance for the metro line as well.

And maybe the pension funds that owns alot of land at Refshaleøen could see the benefit of a metro and could pay some of it as well.


----------



## Amexpat

Last spring, the mayors of Copenhagen and Malmø said they wanted to build a Metro connecting the two cities. The alignment for that looks different than this alignment. Does that mean that a Metro to Malmø has officially been dropped in favor of a Metro to Refshaleøen? Can they integrate the two or will it be a separate project if done?


----------



## bongo-anders

Now I'm not 100% sure but I thought that the Malmö metro should start some where around Refshaleøen but maybe I'm wrong.

But if it was the case it should be possible to split it up so if you had 30 trains each hour you could split it up so 10 of them goes to Malmö and 20 to Lynetteholm/Refshaleøen.


----------



## bongo-anders

I just double checked.

The plan for the Malmö metro is to reach land where i said (halfway between Amagerbro and Refshaleøen on the map)

But then it makes a little circle line so you could go to København H via Amagerbro and Refshaleøen.

My plan would be to skip the upper part of the Circle and reroute it to Lynetteholm instead.
The plans for Lynetteholm wasn't announced before this metro study so that's why its not included.

The study also says that they expect up to 36 trains per hour but initially they would run every 5th minute over Øresund. 

That's 12 train each hour, then you potentially can run 24 train each hour to Lynetteholm.


----------



## mikethebest

bongo-anders said:


> It will most likely be 15 years into the future.
> 
> But if they are lucky they could get the government to co financed the metro as part of the Lynetteholm project.
> This is a artificial island north of Refshaleøen that will create a home for 35.000 people and work places and is designed to pay much of the harbour tunnel/eastern bypass.
> 
> Perhaps they could get some finance for the metro line as well.
> 
> And maybe the pension funds that owns alot of land at Refshaleøen could see the benefit of a metro and could pay some of it as well.


I’m glad to hear that M6 between Brønshøj Torv and Refshaleøen will happen. 

Copenhagen Municipality will decide in 2019 about M6. Like you say it’s very likely that they decide to build metro all the way from Brønshøj Torv to Refshaleøen through København H. 

Yes, you are right it will take around 15 years to build M6 because the metro line will be 16,1 km long and it will go through important areas such as Bispebjerg, Nørrebro, Vesterbro and Amagerbro. It will be the longest metro line in Copenhagen. 

Copenhagen Municipality proposed in 2017 that M6 will have the following 14 stations: Brønshøj Torv, Bellahøj, Bispebjerg Hospital, Bispebjerg St. (S-train), Skjolds Plads (M3), Rigshospitalet, Stengade, Forum (M1/M2), København H (M3/M4/S-train), Islands Brygge (M1), Amagerbro (M2), Prags Boulevard, Kløverparken, Refshaleøen. The political parties and the metro company are investigating additional stations on M6 and those are Bryggebroen, Vesterbro Torv, H.C. Ørstedsvej, Nørre Campus and Tomsgårdsvej. 

I have heard about the Lynetteholm project and that the centre-right government have proposed a metro to the artificial island. I think they will extend M6 from Refshaleøen to Lynetteholmen and make it first/last stop on the M6 line. 

Source: https://www.kk.dk/sites/default/files/edoc/3522e89e-54eb-4e52-87b1-ee6d4a8bddb4/f2f31bee-8fc5-41d5-906f-20e9ca1034f9/Attachments/18684948-24426024-1.PDF


----------



## dysharmonica

I think this discussion touches on a lot of the moving targets / spinning plates in the "what's next for CPH Metro debate" 

M6 has incredibly high ridership projections and is the last "key" component of the metro network to "finish it" in the core of the city. However, as a mostly underground 16km line it's expensive (I believe about 30bn DKK IIRC) and because it mostly serves existing neighborhoods, one cannot finance it from sale of land like previous metro lines. 

The Lynetteholm changes things, but they are still not clear. The sale of land there could finance the M6 line, but another option studied is a branch from M4 which would be a terrible idea. 

Of course most of us transit enthusiasts hope that the city and state do the right thing and reroute the M6 to also serve Lynetteholm. 

Next, the M6 is a part of a ring "Havneringen" that would also serve inner Nørrebro, KU, Rigshospitalet and provided another crossing of the harbor. The original plan was for the ring to no go to Nordhavn, but with the Lynneteholmen plan, of course we just hope they reroute that section to serve Lynetteholm, Cross M4 in Nordhavn, and probably cross S-trains at Nordhavn station or Svanemøllen rather than Østerport as originally planned. 










NEXT NEXT, M6 is necessary for the Malmø metro. As seen above Either in the completed Havneringen form, or just as a line -- Malmø metro will not happen without M6. 

Finally (phew!), the city is also studying light rail from Ring3 through Brønshøj to Nørrebro station (Metro and S-train). This can become a supplement to the Metro, shorten the metro so it does not run all the way to Brønshøj but terminates earlier? (Nordvest maybe?) or something completely different. The light rail is being studied also as possibly continuing all the way down to Nørreport station in central copenhagen. 

Overall some years ago, CPH presented this vision of geographical split between Light rail (green) and metro (red) - where streets are too congested for light rail to make sense. :










So between deciding how to relive the congested harbor crossing, and how to relieve the congested 5C bus line (the first bit of M6), how to serve Lynetteholm, how to prep for Malmø, how to prep for the next circle line (Havneringen) - if at all, and what role should light rail to play ... CPH planners have loads of work for 2019.


----------



## bongo-anders

I have a crazy dream that if they ever decided to change the S-train line F (Ringbanen) to M5 as proposed some times ago they could by the first step have the termins around Svanemøllen.

From here it will cross Svanemøllebugten to Nordhavn, here they just need to make the Nordhavn tunnel side enough for 2 extra tracks. 

Then it would follow Østre Omfartsvej under the harbour to Refshaleøen. 

From here it turbs south and pass the Opera m, Christianshavn, Islands Brygge. 
Finally it crosses the harbour to a division chamber at Enghave Brygge where it intersects with M4. 

From Enghave Brygge it follows M4 to Ny Ellebjerg and then finally emerges overground before Vigerslev Allé station and follows Ringbanen rest of the way. 

It will be expensive but it will also be a nice second ringline


----------



## mikethebest

First of all M8 between Brønshøj Torv and Øresund through Refshaleøen will not happen. Copenhagen Municipality decided in their 2017 investigation that they will not propose M8 because they think it will not be beneficial to build a metro line that goes from Brønshøj Torv through Rigshospitalet, Østerport over the harbor to Refshaleøen that ends in Øresund. There will not be enough passengers that will use M8 compared with M6 that they have decided to propose. 

Second of all Copenhagen Municipality has recommended in their 2018 investigation to build Havneringen with 10 stations that serves København H, Islands Brygge, Amagerbro, Refshaleøen, Østerport and Rigshospitalet. It’s likely that they will propose to build Havneringen metro line, but i don’t know when they will propose it. 

I think their first priority now is to decide to build M6 between Brønshøj Torv and Refshaleøen through København H. M6 will happen for sure because the proposed metro to Malmö will use the same tracks as M6 from København H to Prags Boulevard and from there go to Malmö over Saltholm. 

Source: https://www.kk.dk/sites/default/files/edoc/Attachments/21844675-29906084-1.pdf


----------



## dysharmonica

mikethebest said:


> I think their first priority now is to decide to build M6 between Brønshøj Torv and Refshaleøen through København H. M6 will happen for sure because the proposed metro to Malmö will use the same tracks as M6 from København H to Prags Boulevard and from there split from M6 and go to Malmö over Saltholm.
> 
> Source: https://www.kk.dk/sites/default/files/edoc/Attachments/21844675-29906084-1.pdf


Thanks for more info .. yes the M8 was not recommended to move forward. I agree M6 to Prags is the first priority because of the harbor bottleneck and because of Malmø. I do however hope they also build the rest of the Harbor Ring with modifications for it to cover Linetteholm.


----------



## mikethebest

I don’t think that Havneringen will happen in the near future. Copenhagen Municipality has not proposed Havneringen in their 2017 and 2018 investigation. They have only recommended it for future investigation. If they decide to propose Havneringen it will likely cover Lynetteholmen. 

I just hope now that Copenhagen Municipality decide to build the proposed M6 line between Brønshøj Torv and Refshaleøen through København H. They will decide about M6 this year. 

PLEASE MAYOR FRANK JENSEN AND COPENHAGEN MUNICIPALITY: Decide to build M6 all the way from Brønshøj Torv to Refshaleøen through København H. It will be a great benefit for the public transport system in Copenhagen.


----------



## Arnorian

Wouldn't a branch of M6 down the Amagerbrogade/Amager Landevej be useful?


----------



## dysharmonica

^^ Looks like whatever calculations were made over the years have rejected the need for a 3rd line down Amager. That street itself (Amagerbrogade) is dense but the area around it quickly devolves into just single family homes ... so likely does not need / and cannot support a metro line. Amagerbro Station + the busses work well enough for Amager ... if they relieve the harbor crossing with another line ... that will be fine. I feel like the biggest problem with the congestion on 5C is not in Amager, but in Nørrebro. And between Cityringen's relief on Nørrebro and the future M6 from Nordvest to Prags Blvd the busses will be far enough for central Amager.


----------



## Attus

Guys, please help me! I tried to read that document which was linked in this thread. Do I understand correctly, that the existing metro line M1/M2 has approx. 3,000 passengers per direction in rush hour? 
OK, I know the Copenhagen metro with those short articulated trains has quite a low capacity but this number is enormous low compared to other metro systems in Europe.
What is the estimated ridership if the new lines being planned / under construction?


----------



## bongo-anders

That number can't be right, in 2017 there was 63,5 million passengers.

What that makes each hour I can't figure out but in the rush hour the capacity is pushed to the max and that is with a train every 90-100 seconds or so.


----------



## bongo-anders

Okay maybe I was to quick, they have installed platform screen doors and optimizing the signaling system so they can run every 90 second.

But looking at the timetable between 7 and 8 tomorrow morning shows 30 departure in each direction. 

That is equal to the 2 minute interval you are talking about. 

Maybe they need more trains in order to reach the 36 trains in each direction.
That is after all 12 extra departures each hour and I don't know if they have a reserve for that.


----------



## bongo-anders

Okay did some "research".

Right now the system rums with 30 train per hour in each direction. 

As a train can do a return trip in under 1 hour on each line it means that they can make by with the 34 train they have now. 
I'm guessing it means 30 in service and 4 in reserve. 
So if they want to make use of that extra capacity they need to get 6 new trains if they still need the 4 in reserve.


----------



## dysharmonica

^^ I forget how many new trains they ordered, but 8 seems right to my brain. 
Also the current trains are being modified with less seating to increase capacity per train.


----------



## mikethebest

The worst thing that can happen is that Copenhagen Municipality this year decides to build M6 only between København H and Refshaleøen. Tram between Brønshøj Torv and København H. 

It will cost around 30 billion DKK to build M6 between Brønshøj Torv and Refshaleøen through København H. I know it’s a lot of money, but M6 will have high ridership that will mostly refund the costs of the project in the future. 

I don’t think that we should have trams in the centre of Copenhagen. It will be very difficult to build tram lines in centre of Copenhagen especially in Indre By, Vesterbro and Nørrebro because they are heavily trafficked areas and have a lot of cyclists. I think trams works great in suburban areas such as Ishøj, Høje-Taastrup, Herlev and Gentofte that have less traffic.


----------



## bongo-anders

dysharmonica said:


> ^^ I forget how many new trains they ordered, but 8 seems right to my brain.
> Also the current trains are being modified with less seating to increase capacity per train.



Well according to this article they actually ordered a bunch of new trains for M1 and M2 together with the M3 and M4 trains. 

Plan is to go from 4 to 3 minute interval on each line but it doesn't say when other than this year. 


https://ing.dk/artikel/cityringen-faar-nye-togsaet-gamle-klaeder-223126#show_comments


----------



## Danton05

mikethebest said:


> The worst thing that can happen is that Copenhagen Municipality this year decides to build M6 only between København H and Refshaleøen. Tram between Brønshøj Torv and København H.
> 
> It will cost around 30 billion DKK to build M6 between Brønshøj Torv and Refshaleøen through København H. I know it’s a lot of money, but M6 will have high ridership that will mostly refund the costs of the project in the future.
> 
> I don’t think that we should have trams in the centre of Copenhagen. It will be very difficult to build tram lines in centre of Copenhagen especially in Indre By, Vesterbro and Nørrebro because they are heavily trafficked areas and have a lot of cyclists. I think trams works great in suburban areas such as Ishøj, Høje-Taastrup, Herlev and Gentofte that have less traffic.


I feel like this thread could use some grounding from time to time. So here are a couple of points. Most of this is from the recent KIK2 report the city released (https://www.kk.dk/sites/default/files/edoc/Attachments/21844675-29906084-1.pdf in Danish, pdf)

- The envisioned tram line recently suggested is from Nørrebro Station and outwards to served the North West. If it happens it could fairly easily be extended down Nørrebrogade to Nørreport Station. It's never going to end up København H and it doesnt rule out a M6 metro line continuing past København H, but it probably makes it somewhat less likely that it gets all the way to Nordvest.

The tram route, with the Nørrebro St. to Nørreport St. extension in orange, would look like this:










- The idea of running the metro all the way to Brønshøj Torv seems to have been almost completely abandoned anyway because the ridership isnt there. The best anyone can hope for is really to get it to Bellahøj.

- Even that is incredibly expensive. The KIK2 report estimates that a Bellahøj - Rigshospitalet - København H - Refshaleøen line will need 36.9 billion DKK in "restfinansiering", meaning after the income from ridership and so on has been taken into account. It's very far from being realistic.

- The new plans of adding an island in extension of Refshaleøen changes the picture somewhat, mostly just by increasing the likelihood of anything getting built at all by (potentially) providing a good deal of the funding. But it's still only going to cover so much.

The best anyone can hope for in the foreseeable future is really a metro line like the red one here:










which was the suggestion of the city (and the blue being possible extensions* I drew on).

I think the likelihood of something close to the red line being built within the next 20 years as something like 80+% (I dont understand why they wouldn't also add one station across the water in Nordhavn though), while the extensions to Bellahøj and/or Malmø are very, very far away.

*I almost drew the potential Nordhavn extension going all the way to Hellerup to the North, but it's more fantasy than anything while the other two have actually been seriously suggested.


----------



## mikethebest

I have read the KIK2 2017 and 2018 report. The KIK2 2017 report proposed that the M6 line should be built between Brønshøj Torv and Refshaleøen through København H (16,1 km). 

Copenhagen Municipality said in a public statement on 6th of September 2017 that they wanted to strengthen the public transport in Copenhagen. They proposed to build a metro line all the way from Brønshøj Torv to Refshaleøen. 

However, the recent KIK2 2018 report proposed that the M6 line should be built between Bellahøj and Refshaleøen through København H (15,3 km). It seems like Copenhagen Municipality have decided to shorten the M6 line in the North West with one station so that it starts/terminates in Bellahøj instead of Brønshøj Torv because the proposed tram line between Gladsaxe Trafikplads and Nørrebro st/Nørreport st will already serve Brønshøj Torv. 

Personally i want to extend M6 even further to Tingbjerg and have a metro line all the way from Tingbjerg to Refshaleøen through København H. That is not going to happen because it will be too expensive and the cost will increase with 7-10 billion to around 37-40 billion DKK. 

Source: https://www.kk.dk/nyheder/koebenhavn-vil-styrke-den-kollektive-trafik


----------



## bongo-anders

At Køge station all the portals fo the electrification seems to be in place now.


Very randomly a IC3 train was replacing one of the Liltra MQ trains on the service to Roskilde.


----------



## mikethebest

As we all know the Nordhavn branch will be expanded with four stations and it will operate as a part of the future line M4. According to a 2016 report from Copenhagen Municipality, they have decided to expand the next two stations Leveantkaj and Krydstogtkaj in 2030 and the last two stations Nordstrand and Fiskerikaj in 2045. 










2045 is 26 years away. I don’t understand, why they are waiting so long to finish the last four stations in the Nordhavn branch? Why haven’t they decided to start build it earlier? I think it’s reasonable to start build the four stations in the Nordhavn branch after the Sydhavn branch will be running in 2024. 

Source: https://www.kk.dk/indhold/borgerrepraesentationens-modemateriale/22062016/edoc-agenda/95728c70-53ef-46b9-9406-18a8dfcd576c/7e66f270-0b36-427e-87c0-1701a891f0cd


----------



## bongo-anders

At least build out the the cruise terminals to start with.

It would be a huge improvement if the cruise passengers could get from the airport to the cruise terminal with just one change at Kongens Nytorv or Østerport.

Well its also possible today with train/metro and then bus 25 or 27, but busses are not ideal with luggage.


----------



## Amexpat

bongo-anders said:


> At least build out the the cruise terminals to start with.
> It would be a huge improvement if the cruise passengers could get from the airport to the cruise terminal with just one change at Kongens Nytorv or Østerport.


I don't think your typical cruise passenger would use the Metro to get to and from the airport. They tend to be elderly with lots of luggage and not very independent travelers. The cruise companies often organize transfers from the airport. The biggest benefit for cruise passengers would be for those where Copenhagen is just a port of call. They could then take the Metro into town instead of buying an excursion.

It would be great for the DFDS boat to Oslo. A good chunk of those passengers would use the Metro if it were nearby.


----------



## bongo-anders

There are actually alot of independent cruise passengers so not all people gets herded into a tourist bus.

Oceankaj is mainly used for those ships that change passengers (the socalled turn around call) and bus 25 and 27 is often very busy when ships are in port and 25 only runs when there are cruise ships in port so there is a market.

Airluggage is a very popular service that transports your luggage from the ship to airport (or hotel) or reverse and those people using that service might take the bus into town to do some sightseeing before heading for a late flight.

The cruise ships not changing passengers are usually docked at Langeliniekaj and Nordre Toldbod.


----------



## Danton05

mikethebest said:


> As we all know the Nordhavn branch will be expanded with four stations and it will operate as a part of the future line M4. According to a 2016 report from Copenhagen Municipality, they have decided to expand the next two stations Leveantkaj and Krydstogtkaj in 2030 and the last two stations Nordstrand and Fiskerikaj in 2045.


I don't think you should take those dates so literal. They're not set in stone. It's basically up to By & Havn and they're going to try to do it as fast as possible. If the land keeps selling then the expansion is going to happen sooner.


----------



## bongo-anders

Minister for Transport Ole Birk Olesen has received a request by the mayors from Helsingør, Fredensborg, Hørsholm and Rudersdal about starting a screening of the possibility of extending the S-train to Helsingør from the current terminus of line C at Klampenborg

https://ing.dk/artikel/minister-vil-forundersoege-s-tog-paa-kystbanen-223434#show_comments

look at the top right of this map.


----------



## bongo-anders

The government has a plan to extend the current station at the airport with 2 new platforms.

A new parking garage will be build and finance the whole project so the state or airport doesn't have to pay for it.

The whole thing will cost 2,5 billion kroner, so I'm guessing that they will rebuild the entire station because 2 platforms at the freight tracks and a parking garage can't cost that much.

We will know more tomorrow.


https://politiken.dk/indland/art6991789/Regeringen-vil-udvide-togstation-ved-Københavns-Lufthavn


----------



## bongo-anders

That's also why I think its silly not to build the 2 long distance platform at Glostrup for the Regionaltog and the future Ring Syd line.

I know the 400-500 million is a lot of money but I think they are well spend because their studies shows that it will increase the number of commuters on Ring 3.


----------



## mikethebest

bongo-anders said:


> Another week and another metro proposal.
> 
> 11 Mayors from the municipals around Copenhagen propose to extend M4 from its terminus at Ny Ellebjerg and out to RÃ¸dovre Centrum shopping mall via Hvidovre Hospital and RÃ¸dovre S-train station (line B and Bx).
> 
> Its only running through 3 municipals (Copenhagen, Hvidovre and RÃ¸dovre) so why 11 of them is supporting it is a good guess.
> 
> Is worth noticing that the station at Ny Ellebjerg will be made so any further extensions can be made without any problems.
> 
> https://www.dr.dk/nyheder/regionale/hovedstadsomraadet/hovedstadsborgmestre-vil-have-ny-metrolinje


I'm happy to hear the proposal of the 11 mayors from the Copenhagen Capital Area to extend M4 metro line from Ny Ellebjerg to Rødovre Centrum. It's possible to extend M4 from Ny Ellebjerg to Rødovre Centrum through Hvidovre Hospital and it will be a great benefit for the public transport system in Copenhagen, Hvidovre and Rødovre. 










Their proposal is to extend M4 with following 6 stations: Grønttorvet, Vigerslevcenteret, Hvidovrevej, Hvidovre Hospital, Rødovre St. (S-train) and Rødovre Centrum. If the centre-right government agrees to their proposal and decides to extend the metro line, it will likely take 7-8 years to finish it.


----------



## bongo-anders

Progress on the electrification around Køge.

The line will be part of the Næstved, Køge, Køge Nord, Copenhagen, Nivå service.














The last one is at my local station in Ølby, well until Køge Nord opens i a few months time.

The Island platform to the left is for the S-train


----------



## Never give up

Some photos of the Cityring metro stations.

TV2/Lorry.

https://www.tv2lorry.dk/artikel/de-nye-metrostationer-bliver-unikke


----------



## mikethebest

Copenhagen Municipality has finished their investigation regarding how to strengthen the public transport in Copenhagen. They have decided to propose to build a tram line from Gladsaxe Trafikplads to Nørreport St and Metro Havnering (M7). According to the report the tram line will have 21 stations and it will go through the following stations: Gladsaxe Trafikplads (Ring 3 Tram) - Tingbjerg - Husum Torv - Brønshøj Torv - Bellahøj - Nørrebro St (M3/S-train) - Nørreport St (M1/M2/S-train/Regional train). The travel time will be 34 minutes. The Metro Havnering will have the following 10 stations: København H (M3/M4/S-train/Regional train), Islands Brygge (M1), Amagerbro (M2), Prags Boulevard, Kløverparken, Refshaleøen, Østerport (M3/M4/S-train/Regional train), Rigshospitalet, Stengade, Forum (M1/M2) → København H. The travel time will be 16 minutes. 










They have decided to not go forward with M6 between Refshaleøen and Brønshøj Torv through København H because they have come to the conclusion that it will be expensive to build a metro line to Brønshøj Torv and there will not be enough passengers that will use the metro from Rigshospitalet to Brønshøj Torv. The tram was a cheaper solution and it will cover all neighborhoods in northwest according to the report. All the political parties except for Venstre and Konservative Folkeparti approved the proposal. Venstre and Konservative Folkeparti said in a statement that they wished to have a metro to Brønshøj rather than a tram to the northwest neighborhood. 

Sources: https://www.kk.dk/indhold/okonomiudvalgets-modemateriale/13112018/edoc-agenda/742f1b0e-f78a-457d-82c3-af7df7c83a9e/8a3e50c6-1d09-4202-900f-fcfe82ef87df http://asp.vejtid.dk/Artikler/2019/01x/9187.pdf https://politikenbyrum.dk/Nyheder/art6991796/Københavns-politikere-fremlægger-visioner-for-mere-metro-og-letbane https://www.msn.com/da-dk/biler/trafiknyt/københavns-politikere-vil-have-mere-letbane-og-metro/ar-BBSAjln


----------



## ionutzyankoo

I will visit Copenhagen soon and I plan on using the public transportation system, that's why I installed the Mobilbilleter app on my phone. Do you know if the application allows only Danish credit cards? Because when trying to introduce the data from 2 credit cards I have (both international banks) the applications doesn't accept them. 
Thanks.


----------



## hans280

mikethebest said:


> They have decided to not go forward with M6 between Refshaleøen and Brønshøj Torv through København H because they have come to the conclusion that it will be expensive to build a metro line to Brønshøj Torv and there will not be enough passengers that will use the metro from Rigshospitalet to Brønshøj Torv. The tram was a cheaper solution and it will cover all neighborhoods in northwest according to the report. All the political parties except for Venstre and Konservative Folkeparti approved the proposal. Venstre and Konservative Folkeparti said in a statement that they wished to have a metro to Brønshøj rather than a tram to the northwest neighborhood.


Hmm. I always felt it would be a mistake to take an underground metro into thinly populated neighborhoods like Husum and Gladsaxe, so I agree with that part of the decision. However, I would have thought that's it's going to be very difficult to have a tram line in heavily trafficked parts of central Copenhagen (i.e. the area covering Nørrebro and the medieval city). In those neighborhoods trams will get stuck in the same traffic jams as everyone else. Or are there plans to take the tram underground for the last couple of kilometers? Like they do in Brussels and Vienna?


----------



## mikethebest

hans280 said:


> Hmm. I always felt it would be a mistake to take an underground metro into thinly populated neighborhoods like Husum and Gladsaxe, so I agree with that part of the decision. However, I would have thought that's it's going to be very difficult to have a tram line in heavily trafficked parts of central Copenhagen (i.e. the area covering Nørrebro and the medieval city). In those neighborhoods trams will get stuck in the same traffic jams as everyone else. Or are there plans to take the tram underground for the last couple of kilometers? Like they do in Brussels and Vienna?


It's worth to mention that it also says in the KIK2 report that it can be possible with an metro extension from Rigshospitalet to Bellahøj in the future, but they have decided to focus on the tram line from Gladsaxe Trafikplads to Nørreport st and Metro Havnering (M7). 

I agree that it's not necessary to have a metro line to Husum and Gladsaxe because the ridership isn't there. I expected that they would decide to extend the M6 metro line at least to Bellahøj through Skjolds Plads (M3), Bispebjerg st (S-train) and Bispebjerg Hospital. They investigated a metro line extension from Rigshospitalet to Bellahøj according to the report. 

I'm glad that they decided to build the Metro Havnering. It's needed because the ridership over the harbor crossing point between Kongens Nytorv and Amagerbro will increase after Cityringen (M3) will open in July. With the Metro Havnering there will be two additional harbor crossing points between København H → Islands Brygge and Østerport → Refshaleøen. In total there will be three harbor crossing points in the future. 

When it comes to the tram to Nørreport st through Nørrebro they have decided to build it on the street level. Frederikssundsvej and Nørrebrogade are heavily trafficked streets in Copenhagen. There are a lot of cars and cyclists especially on Nørrebrogade. Having a tram here will only endager the safety of the cyclists. I literally don't understand how the politicians has come to the conclusion that a tram will be beneficial on Nørrebrogade. There is not enough space for tram on Frederikssundsvej and Nørrebrogade.


----------



## Danton05

mikethebest said:


> It's worth to mention that it also says in the KIK2 report that it can be possible with an metro extension from Rigshospitalet to Bellahøj in the future, but they have decided to focus on the tram line from Gladsaxe Trafikplads to Nørreport st and Metro Havnering (M7).


Keep in mind the KIK2 report was basically already dated before this new release. The Lynetteholm project is very likely to change the picture and probably rule out at least the Refshaleøen - Østerport - Rigshospitalet leg, which is looking fairly weak anyway.

It's a little awkward that the work on this report and the plan for a big new island as part of the city seems to have been totally disconnected from eachother tbh.


----------



## mikethebest

Danton05 said:


> Keep in mind the KIK2 report was basically already dated before this new release. The Lynetteholm project is very likely to change the picture and probably rule out at least the Refshaleøen - Østerport - Rigshospitalet leg, which is looking fairly weak anyway.
> 
> It's a little awkward that the work on this report and the plan for a big new island as part of the city seems to have been totally disconnected from eachother tbh.


Copenhagen Municipality didn't include a metro line investigation to Lynetteholmen in the recent KIK2 report. They will have to do a third investigation on how the metro will be served to Lynetteholmen. 

As it looks now they have decided to go forward with the Metro Havnering (M7). I'm sure that the Metro Havnering will happen within the next 20 years.


----------



## bongo-anders

ionutzyankoo said:


> I will visit Copenhagen soon and I plan on using the public transportation system, that's why I installed the Mobilbilleter app on my phone. Do you know if the application allows only Danish credit cards? Because when trying to introduce the data from 2 credit cards I have (both international banks) the applications doesn't accept them.
> Thanks.



I think its better to contact Movia directly with your question or is it DOT (din offentlige transport) that handles the tickets.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

bongo-anders said:


> I think its better to contact Movia directly with your question or is it DOT (din offentlige transport) that handles the tickets.


I managed the old fashion way with cash. Thanks.


----------



## Danton05

mikethebest said:


> Copenhagen Municipality didn't include a metro line investigation to Lynetteholmen in the recent KIK2 report. They will have to do a third investigation on how the metro will be served to Lynetteholmen.
> 
> As it looks now they have decided to go forward with the Metro Havnering (M7). I'm sure that the Metro Havnering will happen within the next 20 years.


Nothing has been decided yet. Just because it was the recommendation of some report doesnt mean it's going to happen, especially not when the foundation for it is already dated.


----------



## moveteam

Collected updates from various stations. We're getting close!

Vibenshus Rundel:














































Poul Henningens Plads























































Trianglen: 
































































And a bonus Linkedin update from Jacob Vimpel - the new main entrance to one of the biggest stations in the city will open soon:


----------



## metr0p0litain

Is it true that there will be a connecting tunnel between the Cityringen and the existing metro lines? I couldn't find any further information for that...


----------



## korbendallas

metr0p0litain said:


> Is it true that there will be a connecting tunnel between the Cityringen and the existing metro lines? I couldn't find any further information for that...


Yes, there will be connecting tunnels to the existing metro at Frederiksberg, Kongens Nytorv. There will also be connecting tunnels to S-Train at Købehavn H, Østerport and Nordhavn.


----------



## kapo311

metr0p0litain said:


> Is it true that there will be a connecting tunnel between the Cityringen and the existing metro lines? I couldn't find any further information for that...


Yes, but if you mean connection between the tracks, then the answer is no.


----------



## metr0p0litain

Thank you both for your responses! I meant a connection with tracks for the trains. So, the Cityringen will be an independent network and needs an own metro depot?


----------



## Andreas_G

metr0p0litain said:


> Thank you both for your responses! I meant a connection with tracks for the trains. So, the Cityringen will be an independent network and needs an own metro depot?


Yes, it's tow seperate networks with two seperate depots.
The depote for the existing lines is on the end of the M1 line, and the new depote will be at the street Otto Busses Vej.

As far as i know, they also have some differences in the technical systems that makes it impossible to connect the two networks. But i'm not really shure :lol:


----------



## korbendallas

Having two isolated systems are a good thing for reliability and keeping complexity down. The signalling system on Cityringen will be CBTC based, while the existing predates CBTC.

If they made connecting tunnels, you would either need to make the newly established lines use the old system which isn't widely used, or make the new trains dual standard, and rebuild the existing trains.

This is something that causes lots of headaches elsewhere. E.g. ERTMS conversions for the rail network, and CBTC conversion for the S-train network.


----------



## kapo311

The tunnel under CPH central station is finally being renovated in preparation of Cityring opening. There will be new tiles on the floor and walls.


----------



## mikethebest

BREAKING NEWS:

The opening of Cityringen (M3) will be delayed to late September 2019. The reason why the Copenhagen Metro Team has delayed it, is that they did not complete the important deadline that should have taken place in March because they were not satisfied with the safety of driverless trains. 

Copenhagen Metro Team said that they need a few more months to complete this crucial step to make sure that the trains will fullfil the safety requirements. 

There is still no official date when Cityringen will open in late September. But the Copenhagen Metro Team has said that they will announce an opening date in June. 

Source: https://www.berlingske.dk/business/cityringen-forsinket-igen-metrolinje-aabner-i-september https://politiken.dk/indland/art7210604/Metrolinje-åbner-først-i-september https://www.tv2lorry.dk/artikel/cityringen-forsinket-ny-metrolinje-aabner-i-september


----------



## hans280

mikethebest said:


> The reason why the Copenhagen Metro Team has delayed it, is that they did not complete the important deadline that should have taken place in March because they were not satisfied with the safety of driverless trains.


A minor correction (I admit that this is not well explained in the article you used as source): the reason for the delay is the fact that they need three full months to test the trains in ordinary service before a security certificate can be issued. For this reason the construction company should have handed over the railway architecture to the Metro company end-March. They pretended to do so, but in reality continued to use the tunnel to transport building materials to the various metro stations that are still being finalised. In consequence, real-life testing of the system started too late.


----------



## Fabio1976

Will there be always at least a steward on the driverless trains on the Cityringen line?


----------



## moveteam

Fabio1976 said:


> Will there be always at least a steward on the driverless trains on the Cityringen line?


No, at least that's not the case on the current M1 and M2 lines. At times there's a steward but it's not required. So more often than not, you won't see anyone.


----------



## Woonsocket54

Vinge station is a new S-tog station that will be built near Frederikssund, in the northwest suburbs. It is expected to open in summer 2020.

https://www.frederikssund.dk/Service/Nyheder/2019/maj/vinge-station-klar-i-2020


----------



## Never give up

Work progressing on the Havneholm (Fisketorv) metro station on the southern harbour extension taken from the roof of Fisketorv shopping center. Office and housing development racing ahead 4 years before the Sydhavn metro opens.










… and on the other side of Vasbygade/Kalvebod Brygge the remains of the construction site for the turnout chamber to the workshops and maintenance center. This is where the TBMs will be lifted out when the tunnel section from Enghave Brygge is complete.


----------



## dysharmonica

Time for another summary update post 

Opening date has been set for the Cityring line: 


ramblersen said:


> And we now have a date:
> 
> 29 september
> 
> https://www.berlingske.dk/samfund/her-er-datoen-endelig-aabner-cityringen?referrer=RSS


Stations are finishing, and we can see inside thanks to an architect posting update images



moveteam said:


> Østerport, courtesy of Jacob Vimpel





moveteam said:


> Kongens Nytorv M3+M4 - works really well - even without the skylights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob Vimpel





dysharmonica said:


> More from Jacob Vimpel:
> 
> Enghave Plads
> https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6542319646278774784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nørrebros Rundel
> https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6541988579395072000


Trains waiting for the opening


Hafnia said:


> Waiting for C-Day in September.


Orientkaj elevated station on the upcoming M4 Nortdhavn line that opens next year



Hafnia said:


> Orientkaj metro station in Nordhavn.


On the Sydhaven end of M4 - scheduled to open in 2024 - Ny Ellebjerg transfer station is taking shape



Never give up said:


> Update from the Ny Ellebjerg metro station construction site.
> 
> Note the path around the construction site, to access the Line F S-train platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo of the first part of the future sub-surface interchange concourse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress on the new stairs leading to the site of the cross-over chamber, which will almost certainly be developed when construction work is complete.
> Line to Sweden to the right and to Copenhagen Central station to the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close-up of the cross-over construction site.


----------



## dysharmonica

On the Cityring, the Enghave Plads station in the Vesterbro neighborhood had an open-house day and we got more pictures.



kapo311 said:


> Enghave plads station today





Urbanus said:


> Jeg var også på Enghave Plads i dag.
> 
> Først og fremmest blev jeg skuffet over at se stationsindretningen. Jeg var jo spændt på at se om bagtrappen var bedre integreret i stationen, men fandt desværre ud af at den slet ikke er integreret i stationen. Det er en ren nødtrappe, der ikke bliver tilgængelig for passagerer - lidt ligesom på Christianshavn Station.
> Øv, den havde ellers ligget perfekt, ned mod Istedgade. Men de var måske bange for at flere ville ende med at bruge bagtrappen end hovedtrappen...
> 
> Jeg er glad for at Metroselskabet er blevet klogere i designet på Sydhavnsmetroen. Men ærgerligt at de lærringer kom for sent for Cityringen.
> 
> Ellers var det en flot station, og langt mere færdig og klar end Aksel Møllers Have for to uger siden. Der var ved at blive installeret Rejsekortudstyr. Næsten ingen ledninger hang ned, ingen paneler var åbne, kun på gulvet var der lidt pap, men ellers lignede det en station, der var stort set klar til at tage imod passagerer om et par uger - desværre går der jo stadig fire måneder.
> 
> Tog passerede i prøvedrift, dog i en noget lav frekvens. Trafikinformationen fungerede på det ene spor - der var både højttaler udkald da toget kom, og der var nedtælling i skiltet. Det var der dog ikke på det andet spor.
> 
> Jeg supplerer lige med lidt flere billeder:





dysharmonica said:


> Nyt fra Enghave Plads:
> https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6537419369457205249/


----------



## dysharmonica

And another post from our resident Architect leaker / PR


dysharmonica said:


> more from Jacob Vimpel both from Enghave Plads ... Metro really likes showing off this one single station!
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6549174050483171328/
> 
> _Cityringen News from Enghave plads.
> The last details are comming together.
> Fountain, benches, plants, skylights and handrails etc. A big symphony of collaborations between so many skilled persons from all over the world - a big thanks to everyone._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6550304520759504896/
> 
> _Cityringen with news.
> Cityringen will open Sunday 29 of September.
> And like icing on the cake the clocks have now been mounted (Enghave Plads), so now it is nearly "only" cleaning and testing left, before the public can use our new metro._


----------



## mikethebest

The extension of M4 line from Ny Ellebjerg to Rødovre Centrum through Hvidovre Hospital will not take place within the next 12 years. The government said in a statement that it's difficult to find the resources for the project because there are already many metro projects in the moment. The project will still be investigated by the Copenhagen Municipality but it will only be prioritized when the necessary resources are founded. 










Earlier this year 11 mayors from the municipalities around Copenhagen proposed an extension of the M4 line from Ny Ellebjerg to Rødovre Centrum. They said that an extension out to Rødovre Centrum would have a great benefit for people who lives and works in west Copenhagen because the neighborhood has a huge problem with traffic jams and lacks modern public transport. 

Sources: https://ing.dk/artikel/metro-vestegnen-bliver-ikke-sat-gang-de-naeste-tolv-aar-226383 https://www.msn.com/da-dk/biler/other/metro-til-vestegnen-bliver-ikke-sat-i-gang-de-næste-tolv-år/ar-AAC5szQ?li=BBr5RWD


----------



## Swede

Having a line that goes in to, and through, the city center make a hard turn and become a orbital line like that doesn't look like a very smart solution, honestly. The extension to Hvidovre might make sense (if stations on the way capture areas that are too far from the S-train stations), but Hvitover-Rødovre should probably be part of a separate orbital line.


----------



## dysharmonica

mikethebest said:


> The extension of M4 line from Ny Ellebjerg to Rødovre Centrum through Hvidovre Hospital will not take place within the next 12 years. ....


That is the problem with the way we finance metro - though land sales. it makes it very hard to build metro to already-built areas of the city. I feel like these lines are needed, but not sure whether they are needed as metro or light rail. But this area needs a lot more transit than it has now. Especially Hvidovre hospital which is also the main hospital for Amager .. but without any transit connection to that island whatsoever.


----------



## mikethebest

Personally i like the idea of extending the M4 line to Rødovre Centrum through Hvidovre Hospital. But i agree with the politicians that it's not a priority right now and there is a lack of funding for the project. 

The opening of Cityringen will lead to increased ridership in the current M1 and M2 line over the harbour crossing between Kongens Nytorv and the first stations on Amager especially Islands Brygge and Amagerbro. It's very important to solve the capacity issue over the harbour crossing. 

The government and Copenhagen Municipality has already decided that they want to build a second metro ring called the Metro Havnering (M7) with the first leg from København H to Prags Boulevard, and then extend it to Rigshospitalet and Refshaleøen to connect it in Østerport. 

I'm sure that the Metro Havnering will be the last metro line to be built in Copenhagen. There will be metro extensions to Lynetteholmen, Rødovre Centrum and maybe Bellahøj but these projects are so far away so they won't be prioritized within the next 12-15 years.


----------



## dysharmonica

The square above Enghave Plads, easily one of the most-improved spaces delivered as part of the City Ring is coming alive today with benches being made available, and the fountain getting turned on 



dysharmonica said:


> Enghaveplads comes alive
> 
> LINK to FB post: https://www.facebook.com/BarslundAS/photos/a.113998112609444/345688589440394/?type=3&theater
> 
> Images below are from FB. Sorry if your adblocker/tracking blocker is likely blocking them.


----------



## dysharmonica

Another hugely impactful space that is being returned to the city is Kongens Nytorv, the largest square in Copenhagen and a very central meeting point. 



dysharmonica said:


> Kongens Nytorv from m.dk
> 
> https://m.dk/nyheder/100-aar-gammel-studentertradition-genoplivet-paa-kongens-nytorv/


----------



## dysharmonica

Finishing works continue on the squares above the train stations. Here is City Hall Square and its entrances to its station. First the main stairs from the shopping street Strøget and then the 'back entrance' from the side of the H.C.Andersen Blvd



Hafnia said:


> Vær så artig..
> 
> Hovedtrappen mod Strøget/Rådhuset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Den lille trappe ud mod H..C Andersens Boulevard


----------



## mikethebest

Do anyone know if the Poul Henningsens Plads and Østerport stations will begin operate on 29th September? Are they going to be delayed to winter 2019/spring 2020 as the Copenhagen Metro Team stated earlier due to the lack of time to complete these two stations?


----------



## korbendallas

According to m.dk all stations will open on September 29th. The transfer tunnel at Østerport will not be finished. Some above ground works on Poul Henningsens Plads will also be delayed.


----------



## Urbanus

korbendallas said:


> According to m.dk all stations will open on September 29th. The transfer tunnel at Østerport will not be finished. Some above ground works on Poul Henningsens Plads will also be delayed.


According to DR, there also should be some delay at central station with the connection between the metro and the other trains. It wasn't specified more than that, but I guess the connecting tunnel might be delayed. Work are still going all. But the station are still planned to be opened.

I think there will be a lot of finishing work a lot of places that will still have to be done after the opening.

A lot of the above ground work seems to be more than what can be done in just 2,5 months.

Especially ground work at Central station, Kongens Nytorv, Marmorkirken, Gammel Strand, Østerport, Skjolds Plads and Nørrebro seem like there are a long way to go. 

Enghave Plads, Nuuks Plads, Nørrebro Runddel, Vibenshus Runddel and Trianglen seem like they could open tomorrow.

The rest seem like they can finish it all in the next 2 months, however the work at Rådhuspladsen and Frederiksberg are going really slowly. And Frederiksberg Allé will still need work at the new house above it.


----------



## Pierre50

mikethebest said:


> Here is the official map of the metro system in Copenhagen with all four lines included.


Thanks for your answer.

Except if I'm wrong, this map is not the "offical" one dated October 2019, because it shows line M4 almost complete, which will be only in 2024 +.
I went in many corners of web site https://m.dk/ in both languages and English, and I was not capable to find this map with october 2019 status.

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Never give up

Here is a more official map of the lines in the Greater Copenhagen area, now posted on the stations

It doesn't differentiate between the metro, S trains or regional trains but it does show all the lines, including the City ring metro.
The red colour showing fare zone 1 doesn't make it easier to see the lines.


----------



## bongo-anders

Good map, buuuuuut they have to take a closer look around Ølby and Køge Nord because that sh.. is messed up :lol:


----------



## mikethebest

Pierre50 said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> Except if I'm wrong, this map is not the "offical" one dated October 2019, because it shows line M4 almost complete, which will be only in 2024 +.
> I went in many corners of web site https://m.dk/ in both languages and English, and I was not capable to find this map with october 2019 status.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.


I am sorry. You are right that the map i posted is the "unofficial" map for the metro system when M4 Sydhavn branch will be completed in 2024. 

I found the official map for the current system with Cityringen and M4 extension to Orientkaj that will be completed in early 2020.


----------



## moveteam

They are also working on a "real" map showing all the train lines in greater CPH. Unbelievable that wasn't ready at launch. They'll have to do a lot of signage reworking on the stations.


----------



## mikethebest

bongo-anders said:


> Before any of you foreigners are saying what about M5, that numbers is reserved for a future convertion of the S train Circle line Line F called Ringbanen in Danish.


I haven't heard the media mention about S-train Ringbanen is planned to being converted into a metro system. 

I think there are just some few local articles that has written about M5, but the overall media has been quiet about this project. 

The recent two KIK2 reports from aug 2017 and sep 2018 hasn't mentioned about the M5 either. 

Do you know how the planning is going on with Ringbanen being converted into a metro line?


----------



## Nikolaj

LtBk said:


> What is the modal share for Copenhagen area?


Depending on how you define Copenhagen area. If you take the inner city (City/Municipality of Copenhagen) the split is something like Cars approx. 40-45 %, Bicycling/pedestrians approx. 30-35 % and Public Transport (Metro, S-Train, Trains, Busses) approx. 20-25 %. All measured in passengerkilometers. The Municipality has a goal of a 33/33/33 split.

If however you mean Greater Copenhagen/Metropolitan Copenhagen we are closer to something like a 70/15/15 split.


----------



## BHT

Talking about maps, very nice (and actual) is also the one from Kristoffer Torbjørn Bæk and Pasha Omelekhin:












https://cphtransitmap.dk/en/


----------



## bongo-anders

mikethebest said:


> I haven't heard the media mention about S-train Ringbanen is planned to being converted into a metro system.
> 
> I think there are just some few local articles that has written about M5, but the overall media has been quiet about this project.
> 
> The recent two KIK2 reports from aug 2017 and sep 2018 hasn't mentioned about the M5 either.
> 
> Do you know how the planning is going on with Ringbanen being converted into a metro line?


So far i think its only wishful thinking from Københavns kommune.


----------



## LtBk

Nikolaj said:


> Depending on how you define Copenhagen area. If you take the inner city (City/Municipality of Copenhagen) the split is something like Cars approx. 40-45 %, Bicycling/pedestrians approx. 30-35 % and Public Transport (Metro, S-Train, Trains, Busses) approx. 20-25 %. All measured in passengerkilometers. The Municipality has a goal of a 33/33/33 split.
> 
> If however you mean Greater Copenhagen/Metropolitan Copenhagen we are closer to something like a 70/15/15 split.


I asked because I read an article on CPH Post about fewer people using public transport in Copenhagen.


----------



## mikethebest

bongo-anders said:


> So far i think its only wishful thinking from Københavns kommune.


That's what i thought. Otherwise the media would have reported something about the project.


----------



## bongo-anders

All all the new proposed lines are called M6 and M7 etc so they have somehow still reserved the M5 name.


----------



## mikethebest

bongo-anders said:


> All all the new proposed lines are called M6 and M7 etc so they have somehow still reserved the M5 name.


Exactly. It's strange that Copenhagen Municipality didn't include the M5 line in the recent two KIK2 reports from 2017 and 2018 when they investigated M6, M7 and M8 lines and decided to move forward with M7 and partly M6 lines.


----------



## Pierre50

Thanks for different comments on maps.
It is surprising that the Great CPH map is so unreadable, speciffically with red colourfor lines and central zone.
Having travelled a lot in CPH several times, I know there is a big integration of S TOG and METRO, but untill opening of line M3, there were represented differently on maps. In addition S TOG is for me like RER (France), S BAHN (in german speaking countries), etc, i.e. trains for commuters with "medium distances", where metro is really adapted to short distances in very denses areas. The representation should then be different.
With such a huge project like Cityringen, I'm quite surprised that this communicaiton is not ready yet.


----------



## mikethebest

The plan is that M4 Nordhavn branch will open in the beginning of 2020. But the Copenhagen Metro Team as so far not come out with an official opening date for the Nordhavn branch. It's seems like they still have some work to do to complete the two stations. 

When do you guys think it's most likely that they will open the Nordhavn branch? Can we expect that it will be opened for service in February? Or is there a risk that we have to wait until April?


----------



## onetwothree

mikethebest said:


> The plan is that M4 Nordhavn branch will open in the beginning of 2020. But the Copenhagen Metro Team as so far not come out with an official opening date for the Nordhavn branch. It's seems like they still have some work to do to complete the two stations.
> 
> When do you guys think it's most likely that they will open the Nordhavn branch? Can we expect that it will be opened for service in February? Or is there a risk that we have to wait until April?


Considering how "summer 2019" for the City Circle suddenly morphed into "end of September 2019" I wouldn't be surprised to see "early 2020" end up being April or May.


----------



## mikethebest

onetwothree said:


> Considering how "summer 2019" for the City Circle suddenly morphed into "end of September 2019" I wouldn't be surprised to see "early 2020" end up being April or May.


I think it's more reasonable that the official opening date will be in April or May. 

CMT has still a lot of other things to accomplish at the moment, like the above ground work at the Cityringen stations and the transfer tunnels at three interchange stations has a deadline in the first quarter of 2020. 

No, it's not likley that the Nordhavn branch will open for service before March.


----------



## luacstjh98

Are passengers being expected to transfer through the street if the tunnels aren't open? And how does this work with fare collection?


----------



## LtBk

What is total public transport ridership for last year?


----------



## bongo-anders

luacstjh98 said:


> Are passengers being expected to transfer through the street if the tunnels aren't open? And how does this work with fare collection?


Yes, at Østerport and København H you will change at street level until the transfer tunnel opens. 

At Nørrebro there is no transfer tunnel at all so here it will be a permanent solution.

I'm not sure that I understand the last part of the question.
There are no ticket barriers if that is what you think.


----------



## DCUrbanist

Quick question about the southern M4 extension: did they future-proof for the extension by adding a junction cavern along the non-revenue line to the M3/M4 depot when they were originally constructing Cityringen? Will connecting to the brand-new line be much of an issue?


----------



## korbendallas

DCUrbanist said:


> Quick question about the southern M4 extension: did they future-proof for the extension by adding a junction cavern along the non-revenue line to the M3/M4 depot when they were originally constructing Cityringen? Will connecting to the brand-new line be much of an issue?


Yes, they did make the branch chamber before M3 opened. However, the entire system will shut down for about two weeks while they do the final testing. At least that's what happened when the northern M4 was added on.


----------



## bongo-anders

TBM Inge is now moving on from Enghave Brygge towards Havneholmen.

As talked about earlier she will drill towards Havneholmen, maybe make a maintenance stop there before doing the last few 100 meters to the division chamber. 

Olivia will start in a months time. 




Nu borer vi mod Havneholmen - Metroen


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report:









DSB awards S-bane automation consultancy contract


DENMARK: National passenger operator DSB has selected a joint venture of international consultants to assist with the automation of the København S-bane network.




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## dimlys1994

TBM breakthrough at Havneholmen Station:


----------



## bongo-anders

TBM Inge has just reached her final destination at the division chamber near Havneholmen.

So now we have a single tunnel all the way from the City Circle Line and until Ny Ellebjerg.

TBM Olivia still needs to pass through the Havneholmen metrostation before she can start on her last journey.







In other news, they have finished the transfer station at Østerport that will connect the M3/M4 platforms with the S-train platforms, as I understand it you still need to use the street level to access the long distance platforms.


----------



## bongo-anders

With a around a weeks delay Olivia finally made it to Havneholmen.

What the reason for the delay is hasn't been revealed but that doesn't matter now. 

After a few weeks maintenance she will drill her last few 100 meters to the division chamber and the both sets of tunnels are done.


----------



## bongo-anders

27 days after I posted the above post, Olivia finally made it to the division chamber near Havneholmen. 

That concludes the drilling works on M4's southern extension aka the southern Harbour line. a

The next big job is the track laying that will commence in the fall.




Tunnelboringen er ovre - Metroen


----------



## bongo-anders

CBTC is now being activated on the core sektion of the S-tog system.

The section covers Nordhavn in the nord to Carlsberg and Sydhavnen in the South.


The last sections missing are from Sydhavn to Køge om the Køge Bay Line and from Carlsberg to Høje Taastrup on the Western Main Line and Carlsberg to Frederikssund on the Frederikssund Line.

These 3 lines will after the plan go online later this year.


----------



## bongo-anders

RM transit has made a video of both the metro and S-train system

There are a few errors but generally they explain the systems very well.


----------



## bongo-anders

The last 3 lines on the S-train system will switch to the CBTC signaling system this weekend.

We will find out tomorrow at 18:00 if it work properly.


----------



## bongo-anders

So far it looks good on the Journeyplanner.dk website.

So I think its fair to say that all the the S-train network now runs on the CBTC signaling system.


----------



## Moritz Velten

On Wikipedia I have read about plans to built a Metro line to Malmö in Sweden.

I whink this is the firs metro line between 2 countries if I am right.


----------



## otternase

Moritz Velten said:


> On Wikipedia I have read about plans to built a Metro line to Malmö in Sweden.
> 
> I whink this is the firs metro line between 2 countries if I am right.


Metro San Sebastian crosses the Spanish-French border
RTS Link crosses the Singapore-Malaysia border at Johor Bahru
During cold war some Berlin S-Bahn lines crossed the border between West-Berlin (BRD) and East-Berlin (DDR)

There is even a tri-national tramway network, the Basel network covers Swiss, German and French territory


----------



## 1993matias

Moritz Velten said:


> On Wikipedia I have read about plans to built a Metro line to Malmö in Sweden.
> [...]


Those plans are more like loose ideas right now. It's not going to happen any time soon, unfortunately


----------



## Attus

otternase said:


> During cold war some Berlin S-Bahn lines crossed the border between West-Berlin (BRD) and East-Berlin (DDR)


Both metro (U-Bahn) and S-Bahn lines crossed the border in Berlin, and until 13.8.1961 they called in every stations (after the wall had been bilt it was no more possible to travel between East and West, since the stations in East Berlin were closed and guarded). However, all of them were built fully in Germany, the country was split later. The Copenhagen - Malmö metro (if, once again: if it will be ever built, what I seriously doubt) could be built connecting two different states, what could be very unique in Europe.


----------



## Shenkey

Moritz Velten said:


> On Wikipedia I have read about plans to built a Metro line to Malmö in Sweden.
> 
> I whink this is the firs metro line between 2 countries if I am right.


There is rail line from Strassbourg to that sad city in Germany


----------



## Attus

Shenkey said:


> There is rail line from Strassbourg to that sad city in Germany


There are lots of international rail lines, even commuter lines. You need not to search examples far away, there is the Øresundståg, connecting Copenhagen and Malmö. 
There are some, not many, but some international tram lines, just like Strasbourg - Kehl or Basel - Weil and Basel - St. Louis. 
But I don't know any international metro line in Europe. I am not sure about Asia, though, but I think there, too, is no one.


----------



## JHPart

In Europe you have the cross-border metro line of San Sebastian. There were studies to extend the VAL metro line from Lille in France to Mouscron and Kortrijk in Belgium. The terminus of VAL line 2 is close to the Belgian border.


----------



## Moritz Velten

Perhaps this will come from Lille to Kortrijk.

This would be great!


----------

